# The X Factor



## lyndasw

Well it's back!  Again!  Mixed feelings about it.  I get quite frustrated with myself really that I get so addicted to watching it.  Plus the fact its like a countdown to Christmas as well


----------



## lucy123

But we need something for when BB finishes!


----------



## Steff

Love it no gripes about it , i know we see the moment cheryl collapses


LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum

Yep, hello X FACTOR- you know I'll be tunning in. Helen P where art thou? I know you're watching! And Steffy....and even ALAN!!!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Yep, hello X FACTOR- you know I'll be tunning in. Helen P where art thou? I know you're watching! And Steffy....and even ALAN!!!



Several weeks of deluded souls, with maybe one or two people per program that actually have a modicum of talent, not sure how much I can bear! No Dannii with her lovely short haircut this season 

I watched the final of last years America's Got Talent last night (thought it was this years until it got to the end and they announced, 'the winner of AGT 2009'!). No America, you don't got talent! Most of the acts were rubbish!

I wonder if we'll have a lean XF year this year, after the success of Alex Burke...oops! She was the year before - it was Joe last year, wasn't it? Obviously a lean year last year!


----------



## Sugarbum

So, in short Alan, you WILL be tuning in?


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> So, in short Alan, you WILL be tuning in?



Actually, I just came into this section of the forum to start a new thread for this year's show - and there was already one here!  What does it clash with? Hmm...last Casualty tonight, can record that!


----------



## Steff

I care not for the silly talentless contestants, It will just make a nice change to have something entertaining on a Saturday night.


----------



## HelenP

Have had to skip reading the posts in this thread as soon as I saw that Northey had posted about AGT, as I haven't seen the final yet, lol, so hope I'm not repeating anything anyone else has said.

As an unashamed RealityTeeVee-aholic, I shall be watching, as usual, lol, however, I really don't enjoy the audition rounds very much, as I get a bit cross when we have to sit through 50 mins of crud to see 2 or 3 decent singers.
Also work sometimes gets in the way - I know it will for sure tonight, so will have to catch one of the many repeats!

However, I LOVE when they get to the bootcamp stage, and for the most part, the vocally challenged have been weedled out!

Bring it on, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Have had to skip reading the posts in this thread as soon as I saw that Northey had posted about AGT, as I haven't seen the final yet, lol, so hope I'm not repeating anything anyone else has said.
> 
> As an unashamed RealityTeeVee-aholic, I shall be watching, as usual, lol, however, I really don't enjoy the audition rounds very much, as I get a bit cross when we have to sit through 50 mins of crud to see 2 or 3 decent singers.
> Also work sometimes gets in the way - I know it will for sure tonight, so will have to catch one of the many repeats!
> 
> However, I LOVE when they get to the bootcamp stage, and for the most part, the vocally challenged have been weedled out!
> 
> Bring it on, lol.
> 
> xx



oOoo No in this house its the oppisite we love the auditions it is such a scream seeing those big headed ones who think they have the voice of an angel being brought down by simon  & co.


----------



## MCH

Steffie said:


> oOoo No in this house its the oppisite we love the auditions it is such a scream seeing those big headed ones who think they have the voice of an angel being brought down by simon  & co.



We sometimes debate if some of the contestants have "friends" that hate them or have no real friends - who would tell them not to bother!


----------



## SacredHeart

I watch the auditions, then it becomes boring, and I count down the days until my beloved Strictly returns!

I'm so excited about the return of Strictly! It also means that my own return to ballroom isn't far off, either


----------



## katie

I actually can't wait till this evening 

I am supposed to be going out with old friends tonight but then I'd have to 1. Find somewhere in bmouth to stay. 2. Go out in this miserable weather. 3. MISS THE X FACTOR!

No, i'm staying in.

Haha such a loser


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> I actually can't wait till this evening
> 
> I am supposed to be going out with old friends tonight but then I'd have to 1. Find somewhere in bmouth to stay. 2. Go out in this miserable weather. 3. MISS THE X FACTOR!
> 
> No, i'm staying in.
> 
> Haha such a loser



Just watching the xtra factor on itv2 the best and worst, stacey solomon is on at the minute.


----------



## SacredHeart

I always had to remind myself that her name wasn't Stacey Salmon for some unknown reason!


----------



## sofaraway

done all my housework so that I can enjoy pizza and x factor


----------



## Steff

clan fed-CHECK
drink in hand -CHECK
Toilet visit-CHECK
peace & quiet-ER NO CHANCE

back after showx enjoy all x


----------



## Lewy

The X Factor. Because sometimes there are no job vacancies at McDonalds..

I love the auditions and watch them religiously for the comedy gold, but get bored of watching the live shows. 

I wish they would ban singers and dancers from Britains Got Talent as well, so tedious, its not much of a variety show


----------



## Northerner

Voiceover Man is annoying me already!


----------



## Northerner

Prediction: Steven Hunter will be rubbish...

...but he was quite funny!


----------



## Lewy

Northerner said:


> Prediction: Steven Hunter will be rubbish...



Absolutely genius! He gets a 100% yes from me, nearly wet myself at those dance moves! Still can't quite get my head around him having a wife though


----------



## Northerner

Lewy said:


> Absolutely genius! He gets a 100% yes from me, nearly wet myself at those dance moves! Still can't quite get my head around him having a wife though



Camper than a scouts jamboree!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Camper than a scouts jamboree!



you pshycic man northet OH said the exact same .


----------



## Northerner

This girl is good (walking on sunshine)


----------



## Lewy

Finally someone good without a sob story. This year they may have just got it right!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> This girl is good (walking on sunshine)



very good voice indeed, shocking wig, am i cruel or what im waiting on seeing cheryl collapse.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> very good voice indeed, shocking wig, am i cruel or what im waiting on seeing cheryl collapse.



Yes, you're cruel!  

Quote from David Schneider on Twitter:



> #xfactor They should keep cutting to the mosquito heading to Cheryl. Mosquito/audition/mosquito getting nearer etc. More dramatic, innit


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh me too. I completely didnt get my head round the begining because of a hypo- that intro music is quite scary when you are low! I just felt a bit off writing on that OU thread, woops...

Yeah what goes on with Cheryl- oh the drama!


----------



## Northerner

Shoot that bloke! Poor girl! (Don't stop - STOPPPPPP!!!!)


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh that was so funny-dont stop believing!


----------



## Lewy

Ahh man I have literally pulled a muscle laughing at his dancing. This is quality entertainment! What was life like before reality TV eh?


----------



## Northerner

I see they're letting through quite a few that they can dump straightaway at the next stage...


[records] Last in series of Casualty [/records]


----------



## Sugarbum

Bless her, Geri talked way toooooooooooo much!


----------



## Sugarbum

Arent you missing "Cas-u-ality"?


----------



## Steff

dear me that poor gal , but her mate the gay was really good about it,I hate it when you get the ones were you dont even hear them sing you just get yes yes your through


on a side note can i just say i think this thread will have over 700 views by end of the week haha.gawd knows how many posts.


----------



## Northerner

Jahm are TORTURE!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Arent you missing "Cas-u-ality"?



It's on pause record!


----------



## Lewy

Northerner said:


> Jahm are TORTURE!!!!!



Love the way the whole audience said no like the crowd out of Life of Brian when she asked if they could sing another one lol!


----------



## Steff

cmon gawd gotta wait till the end for cheryls demise


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> cmon gawd gotta wait till the end for cheryls demise



You're a ghoul Steffie!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> You're a ghoul Steffie!



the breaks on this kill it, that last girl had a real good personality and me and my OH said it was unfair on the judges to say change your song, she practiced for that and then gets told dont sing it.Not going to go alot further in my opinion though.


----------



## Northerner

Must be time for the 'good' one, surely!


----------



## Northerner

I've only just realised this is the Duffy song, Mercy!


----------



## Steff

I want the meds she is on


well i aint seeing cherly collapse tonight not now.


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> I want the meds she is on
> 
> 
> well i aint seeing cherly collapse tonight not now.



next week hun


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> I want the meds she is on
> 
> 
> well i aint seeing cherly collapse tonight not now.



Blink and you missed it!


----------



## tracey w

Oh Joy! that was great


----------



## katie

I missed it because I went to visit my dad in hospital, so now i'm waiting for it to be put online haha, even sadder


----------



## Sugarbum

God I was rolling around on the floor with laughter at that one in her 'hot' pants......"OOOOh we all neeeeeeed MERRRRRRCEEEEEEEEY!!!!!!!"

Good lord above


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> God I was rolling around on the floor with laughter at that one in her 'hot' pants......"OOOOh we all neeeeeeed MERRRRRRCEEEEEEEEY!!!!!!!"
> 
> Good lord above



madness that shes been put through.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I missed it because I went to visit my dad in hospital, so now i'm waiting for it to be put online haha, even sadder



I'm watching Xtra factor, so sadder than you!  How's your Dad doing now?


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I'm watching Xtra factor, so sadder than you!  How's your Dad doing now?



I would be too but we only have the 4 channels haha.  He is ok, not even on a drip or anything now but they still don't know what caused it so he's still in, but could be home any day really.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I would be too but we only have the 4 channels haha.  He is ok, not even on a drip or anything now but they still don't know what caused it so he's still in, but could be home any day really.



Blimey! do you have to wait an hour for the TV to warm up too?  Hope you haven't been having any wild parties and wrecked the place whilst he's been away!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Blimey! do you have to wait an hour for the TV to warm up too?  Hope you haven't been having any wild parties and wrecked the place whilst he's been away!



haha it's not quite that bad.  we actually don't get freeview here so u have to get free'sat' that isnt even that good  oh well, i just watch everything online.  x-factor isn't up yet 

Nope, no parties, unfortunately the landlord's house is attached to this one so they would hear everything and chuck me out


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> This girl is good (walking on sunshine)



by far the best she should go far ...


----------



## katie

am64 said:


> by far the best she should go far ...



I agree, she made me cry a little (err, i'm emotional at the moment haha)


----------



## HelenP

Well, I missed the show, as I had to actually WORK for the first hour tonight, shock horror, lol, but as I was working til 3 am, I caught the repeat that started at midnight!

I was really cross at Simon for telling that (VERY annoying!) blonde girl not to sing "At Last", which she'd obviously spent a long time rehearsing.  She didn't make a very good job of "We Are The Champions" at all, and then got slated for it.  Where's the justice?  And as for Louis, saying "you were unprepared' - what a ****** !!  I'm glad she got her chance in the end.

Looks like some interesting guest judges coming up in the next few weeks.

Won't be able to watch Xtra Factor this year, owing to the fact that I'm allergic to Konnie Huq's voice!  Bring back Holly !!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Well, I missed the show, as I had to actually WORK for the first hour tonight, shock horror, lol, but as I was working til 3 am, I caught the repeat that started at midnight!
> 
> I was really cross at Simon for telling that (VERY annoying!) blonde girl not to sing "At Last", which she'd obviously spent a long time rehearsing.  She didn't make a very good job of "We Are The Champions" at all, and then got slated for it.  Where's the justice?  And as for Louis, saying "you were unprepared' - what a ****** !!  I'm glad she got her chance in the end.
> 
> Looks like some interesting guest judges coming up in the next few weeks.
> 
> Won't be able to watch Xtra Factor this year, owing to the fact that I'm allergic to Konnie Huq's voice!  Bring back Holly !!
> 
> xx



here here on the poor blonde girl i said the same earlier in the thread, it so unfair the poor girl was really put on the spot.


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> ...Won't be able to watch Xtra Factor this year, owing to the fact that I'm allergic to Konnie Huq's voice!  Bring back Holly !!
> 
> xx



Nooooo!!!! Konnie is a goddess!


----------



## rossi_mac

This thread on page 6 already!! Only caught the very end as was having dinner bought for us in a nice boozer. Saw the mercy mercy one, she seemed to make it up as she goes along and had a 3yr old girl, interesting! I do hope there was better than that!


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Nooooo!!!! Konnie is a goddess!



Lol, I knew one of you guys would come on and say that!!  She is quite beautiful (I've met her in real life, and she really is gorgeous) but I a-can't a-bear a-listening to her a-voice!!

xx


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> Saw the mercy mercy one, she seemed to make it up as she goes along and had a 3yr old girl, interesting! I do hope there was better than that!



Well spotted, lol, she did say she'd made it up the night before but had forgotten it, so she was indeed making it up on the spot!!  Total nutter, and I'm NOT looking forward to seeing her again!!

Yeah, there was better than her, allegedly, but we didn't see them as XF producers seem to think it's better to give the cringeworthy crud several minutes of airtime each, and just show the ones who get through being given the yes and that's it.  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

xx


----------



## Catwoman76

Lewy said:


> Absolutely genius! He gets a 100% yes from me, nearly wet myself at those dance moves! Still can't quite get my head around him having a wife though



Did he say he was a house husband? Maybe he has a male partner and he is the one that stays at home. It's repeated on ITV1 now. Sheena


----------



## Steff

sheena76 said:


> Did he say he was a house husband? Maybe he has a male partner and he is the one that stays at home. It's repeated on ITV1 now. Sheena



he did come with a woman but not to sure who she is


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> Well, I missed the show, as I had to actually WORK for the first hour tonight, shock horror, lol, but as I was working til 3 am, I caught the repeat that started at midnight!
> 
> I was really cross at Simon for telling that (VERY annoying!) blonde girl not to sing "At Last", which she'd obviously spent a long time rehearsing.  She didn't make a very good job of "We Are The Champions" at all, and then got slated for it.  Where's the justice?  And as for Louis, saying "you were unprepared' - what a ****** !!  I'm glad she got her chance in the end.
> 
> Looks like some interesting guest judges coming up in the next few weeks.
> 
> Won't be able to watch Xtra Factor this year, owing to the fact that I'm allergic to Konnie Huq's voice!  Bring back Holly !!
> 
> xx



Yes, that annoyed me too.  Mostly because people go on there ALL the time and sing the same old, old fashion songs and he never says anything.  It was just because she looked different that he wanted her to do something different.

Another thing that actually makes me not want to watch it, is that they used auto-tune  You could clearly hear it.  It's supposed to be an audition, GRR.  I hope they get loads of complaints and stop doing it, otherwise I will have to stop watching cos' it's just getting a bit tooo ridiculous lol.

I agree about Konnie Huq, she is so annoying.  The only reason she got this far is because she's a children's presenter who (ooooh) wore a low-cut dress to an awards ceremony!

*rant over*


----------



## leaver01

lol I only watch because i like to see poeple making a fool of themselves more then i do lmao .....

When it starts getting serious i stop watching lol .....


----------



## Lolavegas

Steffie said:


> very good voice indeed, shocking wig, am i cruel or what im waiting on seeing cheryl collapse.



Haha...I thought that was just me!


----------



## margie

Looks like the X-Factor are going along the all publicity is good publicity route. You have the autotune row, and now the Madonna lookalike has been revealed to have a recording contract in the US and a Youtube series under the name Katie Vogel.


----------



## dorsetlad

I find it all rather pathetic.  But there, I'm just a boring old f**t.  Much prefer genuine talent, rather than a glorified publicity event mainly for the benefit of the members of the panel.  (Wait for flack)

Brian


----------



## HelenP

Lol, no flack, everyone's opinion is valid.

I enjoy XFactor as a TV show, with a prize for the winner of making a record, rather than a competition to find the next big musical talent with a long recording career stretching out before them.

This latest 'scandal' with the auto-tune business has just added to the list of fakeness surrounding the auditions, which is mostly why I don't like these early rounds.  The fact that these deluded acts have already been seen by at least one set of producers, and actually put through to face the judges, for our 'enjoyment', is always glossed over......................

Has anyone read Ben Elton's brilliant "Chart Throb" ?  Leaving aside the far-fetched main storyline, the character portrayals (NOT based on anyone we know, of course, lol) are spot on!!  A MUST read for XFactor fans

xx


----------



## Steff

tut all this tweeking of voices, like we didnt already know that went on


----------



## Catwoman76

I heard on the radio this morning that Shileena Johnson( the Mercy lady) cannot go any further in the competition due to her fragile mental state says doctors, and Simon Cowell says it's the hardest thing he had to do. We all know the lady wouldn't of got any further,(or shouldn't of) so they are axing her now instead of the next round. What's that going to do to her state of mind now? and she has her lovely little 3yr old to care for. Sheena


----------



## HelenP

I'm a big fan of Simon Cowell, but I didn't think much of his "let's put her through to the next round just so we can laugh at her all over again" attitude regarding this lady.  So I'm looking on it as a positive move, although I think she should have been dismissed after the first audition.

xx


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Nooooo!!!! Konnie is a goddess!



Awwww, too bad, Northey (if you were here!) Konnie's allegedly just married Charlier Brooker in Vegas!!  (I didn't even know they were an item!!)

Haven't watched last night's show yet, apart from the very last contestant - the very average, imho, Annastasia.

xx


----------



## SacredHeart

sheena76 said:


> I heard on the radio this morning that Shileena Johnson( the Mercy lady) cannot go any further in the competition due to her fragile mental state says doctors, and Simon Cowell says it's the hardest thing he had to do. We all know the lady wouldn't of got any further,(or shouldn't of) so they are axing her now instead of the next round. What's that going to do to her state of mind now? and she has her lovely little 3yr old to care for. Sheena



Gah, I hate the sob stories. Yes it's unfortunate for her that she's got mental health issues, but surely she should have considered it before auditioning for a show like this?

I hate that the papers are going on about her kid. The kid is completely irrelevant. It's not like she has no job and is struggling for money, she talked about her job in the audition.

I just wish they'd let it be about music and the personalities, not the sob stories.


----------



## Steff

Dam i missed it , did i miss much?


----------



## Northerner

Did anyone see Cher Lloyd on Saturday's show? She is my pick for the eventual winner = absolutely brilliant! Liam was pretty good too - looks like the 16 year olds might dominate this time. Haven't seen any groups yet (apart from those two DREADFUL girls that ended up hitting each other!)

Cher's audition, if you missed it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JglWZ-wC3Vk


----------



## Steff

very very good i was uncertain at first with her song choice but once she got going she was a star, the twins that got through at the start will go no further thats for sure, and they was a girl on xtra factor called Flora who was also brilliant.


----------



## HelenP

Cher was BRILLIANT in her genre, and how refreshing to see someone young performing today's music.  If she gets through, however, she'll be challenged with all the tired old themes as usual!!

Having said that, young Liam Payne was pretty awesome too, singing an old standard.

There's room for everyone of course, but I would see Cher as having more of a future in the industry as far as selling records goes.

PMSL at the girl who walloped her mate on stage!!  Apparently it carried on for some time backstage afterwards, and the girls had to be seperated!!  

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Cher was BRILLIANT in her genre, and how refreshing to see someone young performing today's music.  If she gets through, however, she'll be challenged with all the tired old themes as usual!!
> 
> Having said that, young Liam Payne was pretty awesome too, singing an old standard.
> 
> There's room for everyone of course, but I would see Cher as having more of a future in the industry as far as selling records goes.
> 
> PMSL at the girl who walloped her mate on stage!!  Apparently it carried on for some time backstage afterwards, and the girls had to be seperated!!
> 
> xx



Yeah a good hour of so of rowing erupted backstage, the parents had to take there kids outside, i was laughing mind you at the judges rowing over storm i did agree with cheryl it was rude of simon to keep dismissing his name lol.


----------



## SacredHeart

I wish that Cher girl had actually SUNG, because her voice screams for a proper 'singer's' song, not whatever that was she was doing, because she had quite a nice tone, but that made her sound screamy. 

I hope if she gets through, whoever mentors her will give her some decent material!


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> ...... the judges rowing over storm i did agree with cheryl it was rude of simon to keep dismissing his name lol.



Yeah, I agreed with Cheryl too, although I could see Simon's point, lol.  And OH  how I wish someone had advised Storm that THOSE jeans do not go with THOSE shoes!!  It's all that caught my attention when he was on stage, I can't even remember what he sung!!

Oh, and also, pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase - that old 1) auditionee sings a nothingy song that doesn't suit their voice 2) Simon stops performance and says have you got another song 3) auditionee has the perfect song (lined up in second place - WHY would you do that??) and pulls out a fab performance - it's WELL old now, I wish they'd stop doing it!!  It's so fake!!

xx


----------



## katie

I agree Helen, it was good to hear someone sing a modern song that wasn't an obvious hit.  

I think Cheryl is right too, I want to hear a rapper! One that can rap!  That girl group with the rapper last year was pretty good, unfortunately they were too different to get through.

I'm so late in joining the debate


----------



## Steff

Completely agree with you Helen on the point you make about Simon stopping them and saying do you have another song why??? grrrrr they will still sing it with the same voice it drives me nuts and it must totally put the auditionee off.


----------



## SacredHeart

It's not about singing a song that's an obvious hit, it's about singing material that's right for you. That song didn't suit her. Just my opinion of course. And to be honest, don't really care any more, since Strictly is back!


----------



## katie

SacredHeart said:


> It's not about singing a song that's an obvious hit, it's about singing material that's right for you. That song didn't suit her. Just my opinion of course. And to be honest, don't really care any more, since Strictly is back!



For me it is all about singing something different.  I think that song suited her voice perfectly.  In fact I think she'll struggle with the dull music she'll be made to sing.


----------



## Steff

3 weeks in now and im stil waiting on cheryls collapse make it this week plzzzzz lol.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> 3 weeks in now and im stil waiting on cheryls collapse make it this week plzzzzz lol.



You're a GHOUL Steffie! 

Ever thought of hiring yourself out for Hallowe'en?


----------



## Steff

pmsl i have been told its tonight 

bad bad start cash was shocking his mates looked like tye were in shock as well lol


----------



## Steff

I want to punch simon so hard........Poor guy must feel terrible what he sang by the script was perfectly fine.The moving around on stage was cringeworthy.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> I want to punch simon so hard........Poor guy must feel terrible what he sang by the script was perfectly fine.The moving around on stage was cringeworthy.



They milked that for all it was worth - they don't treat others like that, so why him? He obviously had a good voice. Fix!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> They milked that for all it was worth - they don't treat others like that, so why him? He obviously had a good voice. Fix!!!!!!!



other half sat here and said they have just spent 15 minutes with that guy then the next lot come on and we see 1 second so contrived.I am glad pixie lott has gone she had he 15 mins of fame on there saying no to that lad then yes.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> other half sat here and said they have just spent 15 minutes with that guy then the next lot come on and we see 1 second so contrived.I am glad pixie lott has gone she had he 15 mins of fame on there saying no to that lad then yes.



Yeah! Bring back Natalie Imbruglia! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Northerner

This Bun and Cheese don't know the words!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> This Bun and Cheese don't know the words!



serious waste of space them 3

that nicolo was a surprise package liked his voice but shocking attitude.


----------



## Northerner

Overall impression of last night's show was that it was very poor. They spent far too long on a couple of acts that were OK, but not particularly interesting, and hundreds of sub-second clips of things that looked far better. No winners from that show!


----------



## Steff

Definetly it was very very bland last night, only one for me i thought was worthy was paije the guy they put through the mill at the end.


----------



## Carina1962

I agree, he was great, how old is he 19? i'm so glad Lois saw the potential in him and his version of it's a man's world (i love that song, it makes my hairs stand on end when it's sung right!) - I vowed i wasn't going to watch it this year but once you start you can't stop - bit like Pringles!


----------



## HelenP

OMG Pixie Lott is on Concert for Heroes right now - if she was auditioning for XF she'd definitely get 4 NO's !!  Singing well out of tune!!

SURELY it must be time for Boot Camp soon?  I want to listen to half decent singers on a saturday evening, not the ones they parade to humiliate.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> OMG Pixie Lott is on Concert for Heroes right now - if she was auditioning for XF she'd definitely get 4 NO's !!  Singing well out of tune!!
> 
> SURELY it must be time for Boot Camp soon?  I want to listen to half decent singers on a saturday evening, not the ones they parade to humiliate.
> 
> xx



not just yet but cant be long, as its a double bill next week on sat and sund lol
I dont rate pixie lott at all x


----------



## Steff

Good evening fellow x factors, i can confirm tonight is the night cheryl has her turn woooooooooo...
Hope everyone enjoys the show


----------



## HelenP

I can only watch the first half of tonight's show, as I'm leaving for work just after 8, and the people aren't leaving the house until just after 8.30, so I can't really demand XF on before they leave, lol.

Oh well, that's life, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

dam it might not be tonight it could be tomorrow night when she collapses, why is it they say filling in for cheryl while she is away,,, they aint even shown her collaspse yet so why she need her spot filling in 


Anyway first lady was a hoot lol but she should stick to singing in the bath


----------



## HelenP

I'm thinking they might need a new category this year - "Mummy's boys" !! 

xx


----------



## katie

Urgh it's so annoying how they hardly show any people who can sing.

I liked the 17 year olds voice (camp one with checked shirt), but I probably won't if he gets through to the lives shows because they'll probably give him awful songs...


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> dam it might not be tonight it could be tomorrow night when she collapses, why is it they say filling in for cheryl while she is away,,, they aint even shown her collaspse yet so why she need her spot filling in
> 
> 
> Anyway first lady was a hoot lol but she should stick to singing in the bath



It's weird but it seems like theyve decided not to show it?? even though they showed it in the adverts for the new series


----------



## Steff

yeah was some tiny teeny bit right at the start

That spoilt little pre madonna that has just been on deserved nothing but to be shown the exit


----------



## katie

haha tbh i think that girl could do with a chance because I got the feeling she might be like that because of her upbringing. hope they make her wear no make-up & more clothes 

I love love love 'A change is gonna come'.


----------



## bev

katie said:


> haha tbh i think that girl could do with a chance because I got the feeling she might be like that because of her upbringing. hope they make her wear no make-up & more clothes
> 
> I love love love 'A change is gonna come'.



I agree. The scouser will be made to look even prettier and probably bring her confidence out - think she might have more deep down inside - she's just shy.Bev


----------



## katie

oops sorry bev. i was talking about the girl before the scouser who wasnt shy and then mentioned the scouser's song


----------



## am64

yep dont normally watch but she did have her own voice !! the change is gonna come ...


----------



## katie

I wonder what else she will sing though... hopefully should be interesting


----------



## Steff

itv2 9,45 cherly coles new vid exclusive


----------



## Steff

5 mins to go and then sunday nights edition


cant be no worse then last show.


----------



## HelenP

Yay, it's one step closer to the 'proper' shows, when they've weedled out the cack!!  (ewww at the mental images THAT phrase throws up, lol)

xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> 5 mins to go and then sunday nights edition
> 
> 
> cant be no worse then last show.



Saw the repeat - these audition shows are getting worse, why spend so long on that awful girl last night (I'm sure you know who I mean!)


----------



## Steff

oh dear from what thay guys just donw i cant see tonight getting any better


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> oh dear from what thay guys just donw i cant see tonight getting any better



His dance had obviously got more rehearsal than his singing...


----------



## Steff

you liking  the pussycat doll northey?

hehe


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> you liking  the pussycat doll northey?
> 
> hehe



Hubbahubba!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Hubbahubba!



ROFL.

Gotta say gets boring when you know that before the first break all your going to get is the rubbish..


----------



## katie

Simon blatos fancies this guy.


----------



## katie

aww i like his tone and that song rocks.


----------



## Steff

whys louis black and white


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> whys louis black and white



Cos he's being miserable with everyone! Getting fed up of all the 'big voices'...


----------



## katie

and louis fancies these guys, hah.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> and louis fancies these guys, hah.



He so does! Nice moves, Nicole!


----------



## HelenP

I want Nicole's figure!!  

xx


----------



## Steff

i want konie huqs


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> I want Nicole's figure!!
> 
> xx



Then piff paff puff, it's yours! Anyone else?


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> I want Nicole's figure!!
> 
> xx



me too  not fair


----------



## katie

I'm just glad i havent got konnie huq's voice, hah.


----------



## Steff

lolol

Well this guy seems nice and genuine.. do i think he will get thorough im not sure..


----------



## katie

he's singing out of time. should have done something without music lol


----------



## lucy123

I wouldnt mind Nicoles boyfriend!


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> Then piff paff puff, it's yours! Anyone else?



Wowzers, Thanks Northey!!  I look incredible!!!

(I'm sure I'll wake up in a minute, lol)


What is Louis and Simon's problem with this guy, I really liked him!!

xx


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> he's singing out of time. should have done something without music lol



Painful!


----------



## HelenP

lucy123 said:


> I wouldnt mind Nicoles boyfriend!



Wouldn't mind a joint bank account with him, lol.  I don't mind sharing what I've got..........

xx


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> he's singing out of time. should have done something without music lol



Yeah, he was, but overall I thought he was a lot better than some of the crud they've put through!!

xx


----------



## Steff

whos her bf now then??


----------



## lucy123

I only want him for one night Helen- thats all my husband would allow - oh and also one night with Robbie Williams (he's on my 'allowed to' list too and thats it - but only one night!)
My husband has Kylie on his!!

Anyone have Robbies number?


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> whos her bf now then??



Didn't she get back with Lewis H ?

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Didn't she get back with Lewis H ?
> 
> xx



still apart...


----------



## lucy123

she said earlier - that lad looked like her boyfriend? thought I had heard they were back together?


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> she said earlier - that lad looked like her boyfriend? thought I had heard they were back together?



can someone please confirm if there back together, before fur flies hehehe xx


----------



## lucy123

No fur flying Steffie - just my understanding but could be wrong.


----------



## Steff

lucy123 said:


> No fur flying Steffie - just my understanding but could be wrong.



i know i was joking


----------



## lucy123

Phew! will try and find out.


----------



## katie

yes they are together still. she's still always watching the F1  haha.

I don't think he's fit eew


----------



## Steff

Defining moments of this serious is that girl hitting her mate and chloe the girl who sang kerry thingy majiggy song


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Phew! will try and find out.



OK, I admit it, Nicole and I are an item, Lewis is history, and Kate is fine about it as long as it's just weekends...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> OK, I admit it, Nicole and I are an item, Lewis is history, and Kate is fine about it as long as it's just weekends...



ROFL those 9 pints have done some serious damage to you Northey..


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Defining moments of this serious is that girl hitting her mate and chloe the girl who sang kerry thingy majiggy song



She should win I think, unless there are lots of people who were really good but we hardly saw - surely they wouldn't do that though?


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> She should win I think, unless there are lots of people who were really good but we hardly saw - surely they wouldn't do that though?



I think you should wait and see how she sings when she's not singing rnb/hip-hop. she'll sound completely different.

She could be manufactured as another cheryl cole right now though


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I think you should wait and see how she sings when she's not singing rnb/hip-hop. she'll sound completely different.
> 
> She could be manufactured as another cheryl cole right now though



Must admit I really liked her audition. She has a strong voice, excellent timing and is very expressive with her face (although slightly gurning at times!). Actually, that 16 yo lad that Simon kicked out last time probably has a chance of getting the girlie vote.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Must admit I really liked her audition. She has a strong voice, excellent timing and is very expressive with her face (although slightly gurning at times!). Actually, that 16 yo lad that Simon kicked out last time probably has a chance of getting the girlie vote.



here's an example of her singing something that could get her kicked out: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6VMq7c1m6c

still sounds awesome in parts, but off in parts.  because of the horrible outdated themes they have (ie Abba) it could go wrong for her. I'm hoping for Lady Gaga week, Hip-hop week, R'n'B week, rock week etc.

maybe a kate bush week could be cool too where they have to take a kate sound and 'make it their own' that would make my year.


----------



## HelenP

I don't like when the theme is one artist, unless it's someone with a HUGE and varied back catalogue.  I  prefer when the theme is something with a wealth of songs and styles where all the artists can find something to suit them, such as songs from movies for example, or songs from the last few years' charts.

xx


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> here's an example of her singing something that could get her kicked out:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6VMq7c1m6c
> 
> still sounds awesome in parts, but off in parts.  because of the horrible outdated themes they have (ie Abba) it could go wrong for her. I'm hoping for Lady Gaga week, Hip-hop week, R'n'B week, rock week etc.
> 
> maybe a kate bush week could be cool too where they have to take a kate sound and 'make it their own' that would make my year.



Interesting, thanks katie  Would have been poor for an audition, but that's probably where she did well by being more original. She looks very different on that video too, so obviously 'prepared' to mimic Cheryl - didn't I read she goes to stage school?

Yes! A Kate Bush week followed by a Bjork week! That would really sort them out!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Interesting, thanks katie  Would have been poor for an audition, but that's probably where she did well by being more original. She looks very different on that video too, so obviously 'prepared' to mimic Cheryl - didn't I read she goes to stage school?
> 
> Yes! A Kate Bush week followed by a Bjork week! That would really sort them out!



A bjork week would blow my mind, think it's unlikely though  Can't really imagine it...

I have no idea about the stage school, but wouldn't surprise me.  I hope her hand tattoos are fake, what kind of parent lets a 16 year old do that?? (wow, i'm old )

I think she should wipe her eyebrows off and let some grow


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> A bjork week would blow my mind, think it's unlikely though  Can't really imagine it...
> 
> I have no idea about the stage school, but wouldn't surprise me.  I hope her hand tattoos are fake, what kind of parent lets a 16 year old do that?? (wow, i'm old )
> 
> I think she should wipe her eyebrows off and let some grow



Meeeow!  I notice she's wearing the same ripped jeans in that video.


----------



## katie

What? they are awful! I would KILL for her stomach though. 

Oh yes, so she is, didnt notice!


----------



## Northerner

More scraps of bits of rubbish  Why did they give them Poker Face to sing?


----------



## Steff

Yea very hard song for the over 25s, im gutted that moany thing got through from last week but pleased cher went through


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> More scraps of bits of rubbish  Why did they give them Poker Face to sing?



lol i know, so unfair!

I can't believe the poor things now have to dance!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> lol i know, so unfair!
> 
> I can't believe the poor things now have to dance!



It seems very geared up to the younger, slimmer pop singers amongst them...I wonder why? I think they never got over Steve Brookstein winning!


----------



## katie

bit of an advantage if they've been to stage school 

All the best artists don't dance imo


----------



## katie

haha the over 25s were awesome


----------



## Steff

mary was so good she gave it a shot not like that malik fgs! wats he going to be like if he wins it which he wont...


----------



## Northerner

Thought Cher was going to blow it then! Thought the start of it was terrible - couldn't work out what the song was supposed to be. Not sure if she'll get away with being so individual if she stays in.


----------



## katie

anyone who sings radiohead should get a free pass to the next round


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Thought Cher was going to blow it then! Thought the start of it was terrible - couldn't work out what the song was supposed to be. Not sure if she'll get away with being so individual if she stays in.



yeah she shouldn't rap  that girl last year who rapped (the one they out in a group), that girl could RAP!

but they will put her through anyway!


----------



## Steff

lol katie

cher was great was abit sceptical at the start but she was brill,,, really unique


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> lol katie
> 
> cher was great was abit sceptical at the start but she was brill,,, really unique



She could probably win the Gurning-Factor hands down! :0


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> She could probably win the Gurning-Factor hands down! :0



ROFL i said to o/h i actually liked the faces she pulled near the end made her look fierce


----------



## katie

I think she should sing keri hilson songs the whole time 

Storm was better than Jamie Afro at least !


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I think she should sing keri hilson songs the whole time
> 
> Storm was better than Jamie Afro at least !



It would be great if she got far enough and they brought in Keri to sing with her! I like KH! 

Storm is a bit of a caricature, I'm afraid - not a bad voice.

...oh no they've got that awful Chloe on  Gives Wakefield a bad name.


----------



## Steff

goodness that chloe is shocking , thing is she thinks she is good, if the papers are to belived she is a hooker who takes her daughter out while she sees punters... just the right image simon wants..


----------



## katie

lol I wouldnt believe the papers, but I did believe them after I saw the news of the world video  she is gross, can't believe men pay for that  men are sick


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> lol I wouldnt believe the papers, but I did believe them after I saw the news of the world video  she is gross, can't believe men pay for that  men are sick



yeah i wonder if wat she wears to audition is her gear she wears on the tomming..


----------



## katie

well she was wearing similar clothes on the NOTW video where a reporter was paying her for what she was about to do, eeek.


----------



## katie

is it usually this long?


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> is it usually this long?



the show? yeah about hour half 2 hrs x


----------



## katie

oh it usually goes really fast 

that guy john who was just on, he's awesome <3


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> oh it usually goes really fast
> 
> that guy john who was just on, he's awesome <3



lol 
i hate these stages now very drole and tedious.


----------



## bev

Steffie said:


> goodness that chloe is shocking , thing is she thinks she is good, if the papers are to belived she is a hooker who takes her daughter out while she sees punters... just the right image simon wants..



You are right - its not the image they would want. But I have to say that I feel very sorry for her. If her life is such that she feels the needs to do this for money - its a very sad state to be in. It says more about the scumbag men than it does about her. Why is it that its always the woman who gets the blame rather than the men? If it werent for the men then there wouldnt be the business transaction. Not having a go at you at all Steph, its just that I feel that society look down their nose at hookers - but they should be asking why there is even a need for them - and the answer is that men want it - so there is a need - sadly. Its a pity that she wasnt very good tonight as I think this could have been a way out of things for her. They also could have given her a better image than how they had her dressed. I think they thought if the public are expecting a hooker - lets give them one! She could look a lot nicer if she was dressed half decent.Bev


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> You are right - its not the image they would want. But I have to say that I feel very sorry for her. If her life is such that she feels the needs to do this for money - its a very sad state to be in. It says more about the scumbag men than it does about her. Why is it that its always the woman who gets the blame rather than the men? If it werent for the men then there wouldnt be the business transaction. Not having a go at you at all Steph, its just that I feel that society look down their nose at hookers - but they should be asking why there is even a need for them - and the answer is that men want it - so there is a need - sadly. Its a pity that she wasnt very good tonight as I think this could have been a way out of things for her. They also could have given her a better image than how they had her dressed. I think they thought if the public are expecting a hooker - lets give them one! She could look a lot nicer if she was dressed half decent.Bev



I completely agree Bev and i dont think your having a go...


----------



## katie

I don't think it's the women who get the blame at all bev, it's the men who get arrested, not the prostitutes.  

In Melbourne I lived on a road with loads of 'business' going on, we would step outside the door and on average 4 cars would pull over, sickos!  Once I was drunk so decided to go up to one of them... was hilarious!  conversation went something like this. Me: "it's $20 for this, $50 for that... haha you pay for sex!!" Men: "go back to Ireland!".  Yes there was more than one man in the car too, urgh.

Probably a bit dangerous but it was very entertaining.

Another night we are pretty sure that a prostitute slept in my bed whilst I wasn't there.


----------



## Steff

Id ask Northener to split the thread now incase we go off track and forget about x factor but note sure he will wanna.


----------



## Northerner

Just watched Michael Jackson singing 'ABC' on TOTP2 - he would really have blown the judges away, makes you realise what a special talent he had.


----------



## Northerner

I just watched Cher again and, knowing what to expect this time, actually quite liked what she did - it was very original. I'm still not sure how she'll manage in the show when they are doing 'themes' though - I'm guessing she might end up being a bit like that Adam bloke out of American Idol who was by far and away the most original (loved his 'Ring of Fire' take!) ended up coming second (travesty!)


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> I just watched Cher again and, knowing what to expect this time, actually quite liked what she did - it was very original. I'm still not sure how she'll manage in the show when they are doing 'themes' though - I'm guessing she might end up being a bit like that Adam bloke out of American Idol who was by far and away the most original (loved his 'Ring of Fire' take!) ended up coming second (travesty!)



Oooh Northey, Adam Lambert's one of my alltime favourite AI contestants (along with David Cook and Chris Daughtry).  ALthough he was hands down better than Chris thingy, the guy who won, I'm so glad for Adam himself, that he didn't win, I think it may have ruined him if he'd been put in a AI Winner's box!!  

xx


----------



## HelenP

Regarding that Chloe girl, I quite liked her in her original audition, and don't reallly care that much what's going on in her private life, but have to say that I really hope she doesn't get through now, having seen her on this week's XF, first of all with the baaaaaaaaad attitude, and then with the actual performance of "Wishing on a Star" which was B**** awful !!  I'll be quite angry if she goes through at the expense of one of the other girls, as there are quite a few worthy contenders for 'judges' houses' week.  (I've been so tempted to look on the 'spoiler' thread on DS to find out, but I don't want to see all the others who are through/not through as well !!)

I'm looking forward to the 'live' shows, as there are some really good contestants this year.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Oooh Northey, Adam Lambert's one of my alltime favourite AI contestants (along with David Cook and Chris Daughtry).  ALthough he was hands down better than Chris thingy, the guy who won, I'm so glad for Adam himself, that he didn't win, I think it may have ruined him if he'd been put in a AI Winner's box!!
> 
> xx



Yes, you're right of course, it was much better for him that he didn't win, although it does make you wonder what the American public were voting for. Mind you, I've thought the same about AGT - acts are sooooo different from the Brit ones


----------



## Steff

alot more good females i thought this year then men


----------



## Northerner

These camp guys are awful - they can't sing!


----------



## Steff

Im so bored with XF at the minute im not watching it tonight lol....


----------



## katie

Louis has either gone deaf or he's auditioning for a new boyfriend!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Louis has either gone deaf or he's auditioning for a new boyfriend!



I think he's believing his own hype about how Jedward were the next big thing so he's looking for ridiculously bad acts that can't sing. They weren't 'likeable' they were OTT and rubbish!


----------



## Northerner

Oh Lawdie! They seem to like the dreadful Italian too


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Oh Lawdie...



Pick a bale of hay!

Yes he is awful. That scouse was awesome, she should leave the show and get a record deal


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> Im so bored with XF at the minute im not watching it tonight lol....



Oh that's a shame, I'm enjoying tonight's bootcamp show more than last night's.

And I have to say, even though it's stupid, that little Zimbabwean girl made me cry, her performance was so moving!!  (although I do love that song anyway!)

xx


----------



## katie

Once again I feel like x factor is dragging, usually I wish it would last longer *zzzZZZZ*


----------



## katie

Yeah i'd definitely agree that tonight's show it better than last nights


----------



## HelenP

Lol, if Simon gets the 'overs', poor Storm is screwed, lol.

xx


----------



## katie

Ooh I do agree with nicole about the over 25 catergory.  I'd be gutted if I was put with the oldies


----------



## Northerner

Good choices for the girls!


----------



## Northerner

What's all this about two extra groups? My TV froze as they were saying it and has come back on to adverts!


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> What's all this about two extra groups? My TV froze as they were saying it and has come back on to adverts!



4 rejected girls and 5 rejected boys have been brought back as 2 extra bands.

It's a shame, cos the 'put together' bands don't really do very well usually.

xx


----------



## katie

Just as I was thinking yay harry and liam didnt get through (im so mean) they get put in a band! oh well, they'll be better hidden in a band 

Looking forward to hearing more of John from 'the boys', he's got an amazing voice but they've hardly shown him.  

I feel sorry for whoever gets the over 28's, that group is a joke this year! maybe they'll make louis have them haha.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> What's all this about two extra groups? My TV froze as they were saying it and has come back on to adverts!



it went black for me too!


----------



## Steff

dam i had to switch it on to see who gets who,,, i hope simon gets over 28s

oops i meant 28s not 25


knew itttt lololol louis always gets  stuck with them


----------



## Northerner

I predict a win for Cheryl!


----------



## katie

hahaha knew they'd give the over 28's to louis, poor thing 
Cheryl is so lucky.


----------



## katie

must be a right pain to have to go allllll the way to oz for the judges houses


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> must be a right pain to have to go allllll the way to oz for the judges houses



Do the losers have to find their own way home?


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> must be a right pain to have to go allllll the way to oz for the judges houses



That's what I thought, especially as they're only there for a few days!  Imagine flying all those hours, just to get rejected!

Dammit, not happy with the return of gobby Osborne!!

xx


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Do the losers have to find their own way home?



could be a good twist!



HelenP said:


> That's what I thought, especially as they're only there for a few days!  Imagine flying all those hours, just to get rejected!
> 
> Dammit, not happy with the return of gobby Osborne!!
> 
> xx



yeah it would be horrible, urgh! i'd ask if I could change my return flight and stay a few weeks 

doesn't look like they are in melbourne winter from the clips.


----------



## Northerner

Cheryl has just tweeted:



> @CherylKerl: Mint gerrin the Gorls buh wha hoose am Ah ganna use faw nixt week? Coz leik Ah gorra ger oota heeah shawpish pet.  #Xfactor


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Cheryl has just tweeted:



ROFLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## HelenP

Haha, I follow 'cheryl' on twitter, they're such funny tweets.

xx


----------



## Steff

judges houses 2night wooo, wonder if sunita comes out with twigs on her this time


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> judges houses 2night wooo, wonder if sunita comes out with twigs on her this time



I think it will be a fruit-based outfit!


----------



## Northerner

I think Paije and Tom are the only two boys I remember from auditions.


----------



## Northerner

Over 28s are a right bunch of weirdos!


----------



## Steff

Guess waht missed the first 20 mins, have the girls been on??


----------



## katie

ooh I do like this group!


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> Guess waht missed the first 20 mins, have the girls been on??



Not yet, they are probably saving the best till last


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> ooh I do like this group!



They are the best so far! Group, that is!


----------



## Steff

yeah very good , im just gutted ive missed cher tho, wonder if she was good ..


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> yeah very good , im just gutted ive missed cher tho, wonder if she was good ..



I don't think she's been on yet


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I don't think she's been on yet



fingers crossed,

these 2 guys are ok, but not sure simon will like um


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Northerner said:


> I don't think she's been on yet



no she hasnt  I liked the 1st girl group they were good i hate the people that add on extra ooohs and yeahhhhs though lol


----------



## Steff

do they get to chose there own songs at this stage?


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> do they get to chose there own songs at this stage?



Yes, looks like it


----------



## Northerner

Ooh! Gamu - I like her!


----------



## katie

If Katie gets through... grr. every other girl is better than her. oops she hasnt sang yet


----------



## katie

eeek i hope cher lays off the bronzer for the next show


----------



## Northerner

Oops! Cher is bottling it!


----------



## katie

yes, what the... she needs to sort it out cos cheryl didnt even mind her losing it and she turned down a 3rd chance


----------



## Twitchy

Do feel sorry for the poor kid though... can't help but thinking she's a bit young still...!


----------



## Steff

would not be fair to put cher through on tonights performance, ive waited all night for her and she lets me down


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> yes, what the... she needs to sort it out cos cheryl didnt even mind her losing it and she turned down a 3rd chance



I guess the throat problem must have really shaken her confidence, big shame


----------



## bev

I feel as if I am being really harsh now - but I do think that Cher looks like a flattened version of Cheryl Kerl - but not quite as classy. If she had the same make-up artists and hairdresser as Cheryl then she might stand a fighting chance - but as it is - she looks like a poundland version of Cheryl......I will put my claws away now.Bev


----------



## xxlou_lxx

I heard a rumour that cher is through! cant remember who told me but they said they read it on the net... cant find nowt though!!


----------



## Northerner

Apparently Cher's uncle died last Friday 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/x_factor/3153872/New-agony-for-X-Factor-Cher.html


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> I feel as if I am being really harsh now - but I do think that Cher looks like a flattened version of Cheryl Kerl - but not quite as classy. If she had the same make-up artists and hairdresser as Cheryl then she might stand a fighting chance - but as it is - she looks like a poundland version of Cheryl......I will put my claws away now.Bev



OooOo Meow indeed.I like her look


----------



## katie

Bev, did you see what Cheryl looked like when she won popstars??   She looked ALOT less classy than Cher does now.

Even though it really isn't fair, because IMO all the girls were good apart from Katie, I think she will put Cher through on instinct.


----------



## Northerner

Why did they bring back Anastasia?


----------



## katie

I dont know, poor girl! I'd be really shocked if she got through.


----------



## bev

katie said:


> Bev, did you see what Cheryl looked like when she won popstars??   She looked ALOT less classy than Cher does now.
> 
> Even though it really isn't fair, because IMO all the girls were good apart from Katie, I think she will put Cher through on instinct.



Yes - but I do think she looked like she had class - she just needed tarting up a bit. She was far far prettier than Cher in my opinion.Bev


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> Yes - but I do think she looked like she had class - she just needed tarting up a bit. She was far far prettier than Cher in my opinion.Bev



It's my experience you are a very poor judge of womanhood Bev, I'll say no more...


----------



## margie

If the three who are rumoured to be through are through, then going on tonights performances there will be a lot of raised eyebrows.


----------



## Northerner




----------



## katie

bev said:


> Yes - but I do think she looked like she had class - she just needed tarting up a bit. She was far far prettier than Cher in my opinion.Bev



Oh I totally agree that cheryl is naturally more beautiful, but class? hah! she hit one of those women who tries to sell you stuff in toilets (whatever they are called )



Northerner said:


> It's my experience you are a very poor judge of womanhood Bev, I'll say no more...



This is true


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> It's my experience you are a very poor judge of womanhood Bev, I'll say no more...



Ha ha - how is dumbo these days? I just think that Cheryl is very naturally pretty and Cher is all make-up and fakeness.Bev


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


>



Aww the face of innocence until ashley cole got his mucky mits on her


----------



## katie

margie said:


> If the three who are rumoured to be through are through, then going on tonights performances there will be a lot of raised eyebrows.



If Katie is through, it's a set-up and a farce! I will almost consider not watching 



Northerner said:


>



Haha that's actually not a bad one!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> If Katie is through, it's a set-up and a farce! I will almost consider not watching
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that's actually not a bad one!



One of her more tamer shots lol


----------



## Northerner

Just seen Cheryl on 'Sounds of the Underground'  - looks very chavvy on that with her 'Croydon facelift'!


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Just seen Cheryl on 'Sounds of the Underground'  - looks very chavvy on that with her 'Croydon facelift'!




Yes - but you wouldnt turn her down Northey.Bev


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> Yes - but you wouldnt turn her down Northey.Bev



Depends who I'd have to climb over to get to her


----------



## FM001

Watch this every year, but quite honestly this years auditions have been dreadful apart from maybe a handful of people, I figure the ones that will chosen tonight will be those that had the build-up to their song in the judges homes last night.  Predictable................yes it is!  Toby.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Watch this every year, but quite honestly this years auditions have been dreadful apart from maybe a handful of people, I figure the ones that will chosen tonight will be those that had the build-up to their song in the judges homes last night.  Predictable................yes it is!  Toby.



I agree Toby. I think that this year in particular every show and contenstant has been manipulated to a 'formula'. Certain people getting asked to perform a different song in the auditions, lots of possibly good performers that we only got a tiny glimpse of until boot camp, even some at judges' houses that I don't remember seeing before! I only recognised half the over 28s and a couple of the groups and boys. And now it looks like certain people who screwed up in the judges houses may get through to the last 12!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> I agree Toby. I think that this year in particular every show and contenstant has been manipulated to a 'formula'. Certain people getting asked to perform a different song in the auditions, lots of possibly good performers that we only got a tiny glimpse of until boot camp, even some at judges' houses that I don't remember seeing before! I only recognised half the over 28s and a couple of the groups and boys. And now it looks like certain people who screwed up in the judges houses may get through to the last 12!




Likewise, I was struggling to remember some of them much to my wife's annoyance!  Those that screw-up first time around shouldn't be given a second chance, I mean where do you draw the line, do you then give everyone a second go? and is it fair on those that failed miserably and don't get offered to come back, I think it's based on looks, like-ability and those that like to court controversy that get a second go, not singing potential!  Toby.


----------



## Steff

I agree toby it is so fixed and so boring this year, if it was not for cher id be avoiding watching it


----------



## aymes

Adverts within 4 minutes?????They've shown nothing yet!!


----------



## katie

aymes said:


> Adverts within 4 minutes?????They've shown nothing yet!!



lol, that's exactly what I just said to my brother.

So glad it's on though, think I would have gone to bed I'm so bored/tired!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Adverts within 4 minutes?????They've shown nothing yet!!



Exactly my thoughts too!


----------



## Northerner

No Paije???? Ridiculous!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> No Paije???? Ridiculous!



Awww, he was one of my favourites


----------



## katie

I really liked him too but I think there are 3 better boys.


----------



## katie

no no not the welsh boy!


----------



## aymes

Although he comes across as quite arrogant I do have a soft spot for Nicolo so happy with that one, think he could do some good performances in the live shows.


----------



## Northerner

Matt MUST go through! Can't believe she chose Festa!


----------



## Steff

ive missed who went out and who is in grrr


----------



## aymes

Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> ive missed who went out and who is in grrr



Matt and that Italian and someone else who wasn't Paije are still in


----------



## katie

Why can't they choose 4? 

I'm worried about which girls are going though


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Matt and that Italian and someone else who wasn't Paije are still in



aiden the hottie


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Matt and that Italian and someone else who wasn't Paije are still in



oh great i loved P, the italian is so up himself though nevermind the winner is in cheryls lot this year


----------



## Steff

mary storm and julie for me i think , its the best of a bad bunch


----------



## katie

Were they just playing the exorcist music? lol


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Were they just playing the exorcist music? lol



very apt for over 28s


----------



## Northerner

What's the betting the last two people on the whole show are Katie and Cher, with one place remaining?


----------



## aymes

From the older category I'd like to see John and Stephen go through, no real strong feelings on the others.... maybe Storm as Simon's reaction would be good....?


----------



## katie

lol good point steff.

How did anastasia get back in? must have missed it?!  Oh well, she's one of the better over 28s, so they do need her


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> What's the betting the last two people on the whole show are Katie and Cher, with one place remaining?



I'd say it's pretty much a certainty, don't really want to see either of them go through though personally


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> What's the betting the last two people on the whole show are Katie and Cher, with one place remaining?



yeah more then likely



ohh 1 of mine has gone out 2 to go x grr hwo cud i forget about john... nevermind he is in..


----------



## Steff

aymes said:


> From the older category I'd like to see John and Stephen go through, no real strong feelings on the others.... maybe Storm as Simon's reaction would be good....?



please god dnt put stephen through


----------



## aymes

aymes said:


> From the older category I'd like to see John and Stephen go through, no real strong feelings on the others.... maybe Storm as Simon's reaction would be good....?



2 out of 3 aint bad...


----------



## Steff

so mary storm and john,, last yr loius had irish in his camp they won, could be an omen


----------



## Northerner

Cheryl Kerl:

'Aw man Wagnaz fallen on hoad teims since he rert tha Ring Cycle thing. Wha's he deein trein tuh gerrin tuh #XFactor pet?'


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Cheryl Kerl:
> 
> 'Aw man Wagnaz fallen on hoad teims since he rert tha Ring Cycle thing. Wha's he deein trein tuh gerrin tuh #XFactor pet?'



even thats puzzled me 

for groups i think.....
one direction
hussle
and fyd


----------



## Northerner

I predict FYD and the two cobbled together groups


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I predict FYD and the two cobbled together groups



we are in agreement then


----------



## Steff

you and me alan have more chance then twen of getting through


----------



## Steff

no way simon wud of took a chance with them, maybe loius as he is more open minded but hay ho alan we cud be on 3 outta 3 here lol x


----------



## aymes

I thought Belle Amie were really good so hope they go through, don't like Husstle.


----------



## Twitchy

Aaaargh!! Hubby back from work a day earlier than planned & has control of the remote!!!  Love him dearly, but this is pushing his luck - Military channel is all very well, but it's X Factor night!!!   Will just have to keep watching here for updates....!


----------



## Steff

aymes said:


> I thought Belle Amie were really good so hope they go through, don't like Husstle.



ooooh well done aymes that was a little shock thot husstle were better


----------



## aymes

aymes said:


> I thought Belle Amie were really good so hope they go through, don't like Husstle.



Whoop!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Hurrah! The Short-haired girl got through!


----------



## Steff

Dang northey not bad 2 outta 3 .


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Dang northey not bad 2 outta 3 .



Simon did better than Dannii or Louis. I don't know why some of those groups got upset - they couldn't sing - Twem, Diva and those wearing caps


----------



## Northerner

Cheryl Kerl:

'Hei Ah herp Seimon dirrn't pick nee littil gets wha trashed hiz hoose in Mawbella aw thor cud be trubbil in Londin.'


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Simon did better than Dannii or Louis. I don't know why some of those groups got upset - they couldn't sing - Twem, Diva and those wearing caps



yeah true.1 wonders how they survived before the x factor came alone, dear me crying so violently..

now comes the difficult one...i think the 3 will be ganu  or however u say her name rebecca and dare i say cher? lol....


----------



## Northerner

@MandyPandy32: So #xfactor has now apparently become 'Popstars'...so *technically* this is the final episode....


----------



## katie

Oh. My. God. Tense


----------



## katie

Put All The Girls Through Apart From Katie, Please


----------



## Northerner

Gamu, Cher and....erm... rebecca!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Put All The Girls Through Apart From Katie, Please



lolol katie , poor anastacia going thru another rejection......


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Gamu, Cher and....erm... rebecca!



I agree. Do love all of them though  they are lovely


----------



## Steff

katie messed up at auditions and again last night , how can she cope when they go "live" she just cannot go through 


dam 2 outta 2 so far wooo


----------



## katie

die katie die! actually that's harsh, just fall in mud


----------



## Steff

......................................... omg scrub my last post 



is cheryl stark bonking madddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## tracey w

NO  I CANT STAND HER


----------



## Northerner

I am astonished!


----------



## aymes

No way, Katie over Gamu that's ridiculous!


----------



## katie

I'm so angry I cannot believe it, what a set-up  I don't even get the feeling Cheryl likes katie at all.


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> I'm so angry I cannot believe it, what a set-up  I don't even get the feeling Cheryl likes katie at all.



well if katie can get thru the way she screwed it up so can cher as she only messed up once .......... madness


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> ......................................... omg scrub my last post
> 
> 
> 
> is cheryl stark bonking madddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd



not a chance in hell it was cheryl's decision IMO, she looked at her with hate in her eyes in last nights show!!


----------



## tracey w

Well after that, anything can happen now?


----------



## aymes

Really don't want Cher to get through, but I have a horrible feeling she will....


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Well after that, anything can happen now?



yeah deffo im certain of nothing now, i said 20 mins ago cheryl has the winner this year now im doubting myself..

woooooo cher made it thank god


----------



## aymes

aymes said:


> Really don't want Cher to get through, but I have a horrible feeling she will....



Blah...!!!!!

Paije and Gamu were my favourites so I'm rather disappointed!

Think my support may be going to the groups now Belle Amie and FYD are my new favourites!


----------



## katie

If Aiden was a few years older...


----------



## Northerner

They are having a wildcard this year, so Gamu will get through next week


----------



## Steff

just a little message to all thinking of going to audition.

here is a tip

go in there mess up and dont remember the words its a sure way of getting you into the final!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> They are having a wildcard this year, so Gamu will get through next week



is that confirmed?


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> just a little message to all thinking of going to audition.
> 
> here is a tip
> 
> go in there mess up and dont remember the words its a sure way of getting you into the final!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lololol its a joke!


----------



## bev

KATIE....................She is so fake and annoying and not even good at singing - what are they thinking of........


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> is that confirmed?



Theres a twist next week! So probably


----------



## tracey w

bev said:


> KATIE....................She is so fake and annoying and not even good at singing - what are they thinking of........



I know! Am so gonna start going out on Sat nites, its all a fix


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> is that confirmed?



http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s103/the-x-factor/news/a279972/x-factor-to-have-wildcard-twist.html


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/tv/s103/the-x-factor/news/a279972/x-factor-to-have-wildcard-twist.html



wont load 


edit cheers northey it loaded ... so hopefully gamu will be in then.. next week


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Totally peed off with the decicions. All my favourites are out.

The only judge I was happy with was Simon. Think a group might actually win this year!


----------



## tracey w

Earth to OH!

He has just realised Holly Willoughbooby not doing extra factor, he is gutted 

not a great night really, lol


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Earth to OH!
> 
> He has just realised Holly Willoughbooby not doing extra factor, he is gutted
> 
> not a great night really, lol



yeah gotta put up with konnie smuck this year..


----------



## katie

cheryl was just on xtra factor digging deep to think of compliments he could give Katie


----------



## katie

2 of the girls who got through didn't manage to actually sing at the judges houses stage... sorry... still trying to get over the shock!


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> 2 of the girls who got through didn't manage to actually sing at the judges houses stage... sorry... still trying to get over the shock!



That just tells you, they are picked before they even get there, confirmed! Like i say, joke


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> That just tells you, they are picked before they even get there, confirmed! Like i say, joke



Yep definitely are. I'm half glad because Cher would never get through otherwise and i'm hoping she'll do as good in the live shows, as her first audition.  

Urgh it's such a load of rubbish, I wish I had something better to do than watch it


----------



## katie

Northe, re your tweet.  I had totally forgotten about Katie's record deal.  She had a jazz album under the name Lola Fontaine and there was a website advertising her album, but I reckon they'd proabably removed any websites with that info on it now!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Northe, re your tweet.  I had totally forgotten about Katie's record deal.  She had a jazz album under the name Lola Fontaine and there was a website advertising her album, but I reckon they'd proabably removed any websites with that info on it now!



That explains why she sounded like Nora Jones in one of her auditions then!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> That explains why she sounded like Nora Jones in one of her auditions then!



haha. Just did some digging:

"@xLiverpoolMadx hmm. i wouldn't call her famous. i've had this on here for over a year because her songs were on itunes. but she wasn't famous. she had a record deal under the name "lola fontaine", the name on her album was "katie vogel", and she introduced herself on x factor as katie weissel! i'm from the us so i was surprised when this video suddenly got attention. lol."

http://www.youtube.com/user/greeneyedworld

http://lasikportal.ru/view.php?vide...tle=Whole+Lotta+Love+by+Katie+Vogel+w/+Lyrics

Urgh.


----------



## Northerner

Urgh indeed!  I do hope Cher gets her act together for next week. I thought groups would be rubbish, but now may do really well!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> thought groups would be rubbish, but now may do really well!


 yes i take my comment back about cheryl having the winner after her choices tonight she may have just thrown it over to simon


----------



## Steff

Jeez just been gassing to my sister and she likes katie says she has her own style and stands out from a other wise drab bunch of girls lol.. why do i put up with her lolool x


----------



## margie

What did I say about raised eyebrows .....

Have any of you read this

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/s103/the-x-factor/news/a279962/apprentice-star-slams-x-factor-lover-katie.html

If I remember correctly Michael Sophocles was the contestant who said he was Jewish but did not seem to know what Kosher chicken was.


----------



## katie

margie said:


> What did I say about raised eyebrows .....
> 
> Have any of you read this
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/s103/the-x-factor/news/a279962/apprentice-star-slams-x-factor-lover-katie.html
> 
> If I remember correctly Michael Sophocles was the contestant who said he was Jewish but did not seem to know what Kosher chicken was.



lol, maybe his mum was jewish?

Yes she ummm seems to get around a bit   It will be storm next! They seemed very close on the xtra factor.


----------



## Steff

lol makes me laugh all these ex lovers come crawling out of the woodwork.. never even been mentioned until the final.. i can guarentee on more then 1 occasion this week an x factor contestant will have had a secret life as a hooker, stripper rent boy or even juggler always the same, or some guy/gal will be in the paper saying 25 sessions a night katie used to ask me to dress as a monkey in bed grrr..


----------



## margie

Steffie said:


> lol makes me laugh all these ex lovers come crawling out of the woodwork.. never even been mentioned until the final.. i can guarentee on more then 1 occasion this week an x factor contestant will have had a secret life as a hooker, stripper rent boy or even juggler always the same, or some guy/gal will be in the paper saying 25 sessions a night katie used to ask me to dress as a monkey in bed grrr..



The irony here though is he claims she wanted to sell a kiss and tell on him.


----------



## imtrying

oooo I'm so glad I found this thread! something un-diabetic to talk about and something I am shamed to say I can't help but watch!!

live shows are going to be interesting, and it could be a few people forgetting their lines LIVE!!!


----------



## FM001

I couldn't believe the little lass called Gamu didn't get chosen, she has the best voice in the competition!  Toby.


----------



## novorapidboi26

I missed the show (the last airbender), but cant believe the two young girls got through, they are good, but screwed up the audition, fair is fair........


----------



## SacredHeart

Ah such is the way of things - X Factor not actually being a talent competition, it doesn't surprise me that half the talent got cut. I think each category has 1 decent act, but of course they'll go first! Cynical, me?


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> I couldn't believe the little lass called Gamu didn't get chosen, she has the best voice in the competition!  Toby.



As the 'twist' appears to be that one more act from the rejections will get through, I predict Gamu and Paije for definites. Can't remember enough about the other categories, but possibly Hussle for groups and maybe the big camp guy


----------



## novorapidboi26

The word on the street is that each judge will get to pick a wild card contestant to come back into the competition........

Its all been staged to create controversy........I love it........


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> As the 'twist' appears to be that one more act from the rejections will get through, I predict Gamu and Paije for definites. Can't remember enough about the other categories, but possibly Hussle for groups and maybe the big camp guy



I want the geeky group back. If they got rid of the silly dances I think they could be good. The black woman from the over 28s can sing way better than the camp guy too


----------



## Northerner

Just spotted the front page story on the Currant Bun saying that Cheryl was ordered to reject Gamu bacause it is thought her visa may run out before the comp ends and she might be deported!


----------



## novorapidboi26

Northerner said:


> Just spotted the front page story on the Currant Bun saying that Cheryl was ordered to reject Gamu bacause it is thought her visa may run out before the comp ends and she might be deported!



I thought she was a resident here with her mum..............sneaky sneaky


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Northerner said:


> Just spotted the front page story on the Currant Bun saying that Cheryl was ordered to reject Gamu bacause it is thought her visa may run out before the comp ends and she might be deported!



How pleasant for Gamu (not). Shall we agree now not to get into an immigration debate?


----------



## Northerner

novorapidboi26 said:


> I thought she was a resident here with her mum..............sneaky sneaky





bigpurpleduck said:


> How pleasant for Gamu (not). Shall we agree now not to get into an immigration debate?



Well, this was The Sun, so likely to be completely fictional!


----------



## Steff

Cmon lets here who you all think will be the overall winner.........


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Northerner said:


> Well, this was The Sun, so likely to be completely fictional!



Ah, I see. All has become clear!


----------



## Northerner

Apparently the 4 who will be given a second chance has been leaked - don't read this if you don't want to know who they are (or might be, the leak may be false!)

http://www.beehivecity.com/televisi...st-leaked-no-gamu-the-right-4-names173352423/


----------



## margie

Northerner said:


> Just spotted the front page story on the Currant Bun saying that Cheryl was ordered to reject Gamu bacause it is thought her visa may run out before the comp ends and she might be deported!



That story was in the Daily Mail as well. Along with the comment that the production team had encouraged Cheryl in some of her choices.

It has also been reported that there is 24 hour support on call for Cher (though could be for everyone) as there is concern over her fragile state.


----------



## katie

hehehe this person is quite funny 

http://twitter.com/katieweasel


----------



## Northerner

It's two and a half hours tonight!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> It's two and a half hours tonight!



I'm so glad I decided not to go to the cinema tonight haha!


----------



## Northerner

Stupid - Wagner and Diva
OK, but should be Gamu of course - Treyc (mad spelling!)
Should never have been in this position - Paije (another mad spelling!)


----------



## katie

wtf is this advert??


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> wtf is this advert??



Haha! I was just about to ask the same thing! How cringing!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Haha! I was just about to ask the same thing! How cringing!



it went on forever and they obv just showed it for the first time then because of the x-factor, gah lol


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Haha! I was just about to ask the same thing! How cringing!



I think it was meant to be.........


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> I think it was meant to be.........



Are you sure? I'm not!


----------



## Northerner

Fine Young Diabetics!


----------



## bev

Didnt like that.


----------



## katie

i didnt mind it.


----------



## Northerner

It was a bit weak in parts, but I think they will improve.


----------



## katie

he sucks.........


----------



## katie

he should just sing the whole song high pitched


----------



## bev

Not a great song choice.


----------



## Northerner

Not up to expectations and starting to appear like a one-trick pony already 

Wonder what Katie Weasel will sing? And if she'll remember the words?


----------



## katie

One Sweeet Day! (8)


----------



## katie

surely for someone who hasn't got the best voice, a boyz II men song isn't a good idea. but I love that song so can he stay please?


----------



## Northerner

John was boring. I wish the audience wouldn't shout and screech over the judges - doesn't happen in the US!


----------



## katie

she soo shouldn't be on the x-factor


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> she soo shouldn't be on the x-factor



Nerves, I think


----------



## bev

I like her.


----------



## Northerner

Rebecca is the Stacey of this series.


----------



## katie

No, I meant she is far too awesome for the x-factor.


----------



## Northerner

What the blimmin hummery does Storm look like?


----------



## teapot8910

I agreed with Cheryl, he doesn't need the hair or weird costume...


----------



## katie

has any proper group ever tried singing this song before?


----------



## Northerner

I really like that song, but thought they were pretty awful - weak and out of tune.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I really like that song, but thought they were pretty awful - weak and out of tune.



yeah me too, but since it's rap they did ok.


----------



## Northerner

Haha!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bel_Ami_(adult_film_company)


----------



## bev

oh dear...


----------



## tracey w

Well thats a relief eh?


----------



## katie

out of all the people theyve had rap during auditions they get some little white girl wannabe lil' kim, urgh.


----------



## bev

What can they see that I cant


----------



## katie

i quite liked it really  just bitter they never let any rappers through in the past who actually can rap and make their own music!


----------



## tracey w

bev said:


> What can they see that I cant



I liked it


----------



## Northerner

Wasn't as good as her first audition, but once it got going I liked it. Wish she didn't have those ludicrous false eyelashes though and way too much make up - reminds me of Katie (weasel, that is!)


----------



## bev

She has no class - is quite 'rough' looking and cannot sing and the song was good in its day - but she didnt do it justice.


----------



## tracey w

Northerner said:


> Wasn't as good as her first audition, but once it got going I liked it. Wish she didn't have those ludicrous false eyelashes though - reminds me of Katie (weasel, that is!)



now i really dont like her, dont care if she is great tonight, i still wont like her


----------



## bev

I wish she'd stop 'gurning' too - its not pretty.


----------



## tracey w

bev said:


> She has no class - is quite 'rough' looking and cannot sing and the song was good in its day - but she didnt do it justice.



I think the word your looking for is CHAV Bev


----------



## katie

you forgot to add that she needs a good orthodontist, Bev haha!


----------



## Northerner

Why on earth are Diva Fever in the show? They really, really can't sing!


----------



## bev

Nose job, teeth done, eyebrows done, lose the eyelashes and go to finishing school and she would be perfect.


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Why on earth are Diva Fever in the show? They really, really can't sing!



eye candy?


----------



## tracey w

OMG lolololol


----------



## katie

bev, she is 17!!! goodness me. lol

Is it just me or is their singing actually not that bad??


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> bev, she is 17!!! goodness me. lol
> 
> Is it just me or is their singing actually not that bad??



Its just you


----------



## bev

katie said:


> bev, she is 17!!! goodness me. lol
> 
> Is it just me or is their singing actually not that bad??



he he - thats no excuse for being common.


----------



## katie

Tune!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bev

good song choice.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> bev, she is 17!!! goodness me. lol
> 
> Is it just me or is their singing actually not that bad??



I thought they were actually one of the best yet, vocally!


----------



## katie

bev said:


> he he - thats no excuse for being common.



Aren't you from near Liverpool?








(hahahahahaha)


----------



## Northerner

Paije lost it a bit there


----------



## katie

That was so sister act 2


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> Aren't you from near Liverpool?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hahahahahaha)



Whats wrong with Liverpool Katie?


----------



## bev

oh no its Katie next...


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> Whats wrong with Liverpool Katie?



the accent! 

 just joking.

Liverpool is fine as long as you aren't calling an innocent 17yr old 'common' and talking about finishing school


----------



## katie

bev said:


> oh no its Katie next...



Let's hope she falls face first off the stage!!!

call her common if you like, dont like her haha


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> the accent!
> 
> just joking.
> 
> Liverpool is fine as long as you aren't calling an innocent 17yr old 'common' and talking about finishing school



he he, yea but i dont shes so innocent?


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> Let's hope she falls face first off the stage!!!
> 
> call her common if you like, dont like her haha



Agree with everything you saying hun! Maybe if we concentrate really hard!


----------



## bev

katie said:


> Aren't you from n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hahahahahaha)



No - Wallasey


----------



## tracey w

bev said:


> No - Wallasey



As in birkenhead Bev?


----------



## Northerner

Really missing Gamu - she reminded me of a young Diana Ross. I wouldn't be surprised to see Katie voted off given all the negativity about her.


----------



## bev

she looks like a....well I dont know


----------



## katie

OMG this is EMBARRASSING!

Are you KIDDING?

Dressed like lady gaga, playing piano, singing QUEEN? jesus.


----------



## bev

tracey w said:


> As in birkenhead Bev?



No -Wallasey is over the bridge.


----------



## tracey w

Speechless


----------



## tracey w

bev said:


> No -Wallasey is over the bridge.



hmm, if you say so Bev


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> OMG this is EMBARRASSING!
> 
> Are you KIDDING?
> 
> Dressed like lady gaga, playing piano, singing QUEEN? jesus.



No-one should try and sing Queen - even Paul Rodgers can't sing Queen!


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> OMG this is EMBARRASSING!
> 
> Are you KIDDING?
> 
> Dressed like lady gaga, playing piano, singing QUEEN? jesus.



well said,


----------



## katie

bev said:


> No - Wallasey





bev said:


> No -Wallasey is over the bridge.


...............


tracey w said:


> hmm, if you say so Bev



PWNed!!!


----------



## katie

I can't believe they used the word 'original' to describe that performance or her outfit!


----------



## Northerner

Well done Tesco Mary!


----------



## katie

wow was that louis category? the song choice was a bit good for him lol


----------



## bev

katie said:


> ...............
> 
> 
> PWNed!!!



???????????


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> ...............
> 
> 
> PWNed!!!



You will have to enlighten me here?


----------



## tracey w

Northerner said:


> Well done Tesco Mary!



yay Mary! sounding good


----------



## katie

It's an internet thing, it means "OWNED!" like "burn!!!"












teehee


----------



## katie

what has she done to this poor boy? lol


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> It's an internet thing, it means "OWNED!" like "burn!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teehee



Sorry think im too old? Bev you get it?


----------



## Northerner

The Italian lad is very poor.


----------



## tracey w

Northerner said:


> The Italian lad is very poor.



Very diplomatic Northe


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> The Italian lad is very poor.



i think he _could_ be good


----------



## bev

tracey w said:


> Sorry think im too old? Bev you get it?




No......................................


----------



## katie

There's not much to get really. Just that Bev comes from near liverpool


----------



## tracey w

bev said:


> No......................................



These yung uns, cant keep up with it all


----------



## bev

He looked like a geek - but not in a good way - what have they done to him..


----------



## bev

tracey w said:


> These yung uns, cant keep up with it all



he he - coming from Warrington I'm not really surprised....................


----------



## bev

katie said:


> There's not much to get really. Just that Bev comes from near liverpool




Aaaaaaaaargh - I DONT come from Liverpool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## margie

Ah but I come from near Liverpool and now live in Liverpool.

Technically Birkenhead is on the River Mersey and Wallsasey is on Liverpool Bay - though they both have a tunnel.


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> There's not much to get really. Just that Bev comes from near liverpool



Right, so ................. bet you can hear the cogs turning...................and she is trying to deny.............but cant...........so abit like gottcha!



ps im from near liverpool too


----------



## margie

I missed the first few acts as I was watching Merlin.

Mary was impressive, Cher and Belle Ami I think were awful and Katie for someone with a recording contract under her wings is very poor.


----------



## tracey w

bev said:


> he he - coming from Warrington I'm not really surprised....................



hey cheeky!

I once worked in Birkenhead, in Wallassey!


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> Right, so ................. bet you can hear the cogs turning...................and she is trying to deny.............but cant...........so abit like gottcha!
> 
> 
> 
> ps im from near liverpool too



yeah but u dont have a problem with it or think it makes you common, bev obviously does, hahaha!!


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> yeah but u dont have a problem with it or think it makes you common, bev obviously does, hahaha!!



penny dropped, clunk!!


----------



## Northerner

Wondering if I should be recording Casualty


----------



## tracey w

Northerner said:


> Wondering if I should be recording Casualty



I think we should be watching it to be honest!


----------



## katie

boring! couldn't tell what was them or what was the backing track.


----------



## bev

katie said:


> yeah but u dont have a problem with it or think it makes you common, bev obviously does, hahaha!!



he he - I dont have a problem with it - it just makes me smile that people cant differeniate between the 2. WALLASEY IS ON THE WIRRAL AND LIVERPOOL ISNT....not that I'm being snobby.........much.


----------



## margie

Generic is how I would describe it.


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> yeah but u dont have a problem with it or think it makes you common, bev obviously does, hahaha!!





But isnt Cher from Worcester anyway   he he

sorry cant you tell am so bored already with x factor!

Oh hell what is this?


----------



## bev

No no no...............


----------



## katie

bev said:


> he he - I dont have a problem with it - it just makes me smile that people cant differeniate between the 2. WALLASEY IS ON THE WIRRAL AND LIVERPOOL ISNT....not that I'm being snobby.........much.



I said NEAR 

+ when read that I heard cilla black's accent in my head


----------



## Twitchy

Wagner...

Now am I the only person thinking "One, ha-ha-ha, two, ha-ha-ha" a la count from sesame street?!!  Or maybe it's time to check my sugar levels!!


----------



## tracey w

bev said:


> he he - I dont have a problem with it - it just makes me smile that people cant differeniate between the 2. WALLASEY IS ON THE WIRRAL AND LIVERPOOL ISNT....not that I'm being snobby.........much.



Oh The Wirral now, Bev hole, deeper, lolololo


----------



## katie

yay, now I know who I want to leave. I wanted all the others to have one more go


----------



## bev

katie said:


> I said NEAR
> 
> + when read that I heard cilla black's accent in my head




Saprizzze Saprizze......


----------



## Northerner

Twitchy said:


> Wagner...
> 
> Now am I the only person thinking "One, ha-ha-ha, two, ha-ha-ha" a la count from sesame street?!!  Or maybe it's time to check my sugar levels!!



Hmmm... Wagner  Nice bloke, but surely someone else could have been given the place.


----------



## margie

katie said:


> I said NEAR
> 
> + when read that I heard cilla black's accent in my head



I don't know anyone who speaks with an accent like Cilla (so exaggerated).

Back to Wagner - Louis does have a predilection for the unusual acts doesn't he, though I could imagine him being a favourite with Mrs O.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Hmmm... Wagner  Nice bloke, but surely someone else could have been given the place.



the black woman... She wasn't very memorable but at least she could sing


----------



## bev

tracey w said:


> Oh The Wirral now, Bev hole, deeper, lolololo



Wirral....Warrington...............hmmmm - no comparison really - sorry Tracey..........


----------



## katie

Jesus... is EVERYBODY from Liverpool around here???


----------



## margie

No but they are around here ...


----------



## bev

margie said:


> I don't know anyone who speaks with an accent like Cilla (so exaggerated).
> 
> Back to Wagner - Louis does have a predilection for the unusual acts doesn't he, though I could imagine him being a favourite with Mrs O.



No I dont either - but lets please the masses.............


----------



## tracey w

bev said:


> Wirral....Warrington...............hmmmm - no comparison really - sorry Tracey..........



I live in the nice part. Good and bad parts everywhere I think. 

I have a freind who insists she lives on The Wirral, its Elsmere Port.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> the black woman... She wasn't very memorable but at least she could sing



Indeed - I don't remember her at all!


----------



## Northerner

Aidan's doing well!


----------



## tracey w

Northerner said:


> Aidan's doing well!



Hmmm think he could do well.


----------



## Twitchy

Crumbs - that was quite an eldritch performance!!!   Good, but spooky!!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Aidan's doing well!



He's great and very HOT.


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> He's great and very HOT.



And I think he has relatives in LIVERPOOL


----------



## bev

tracey w said:


> I live in the nice part. Good and bad parts everywhere I think.
> 
> I have a freind who insists she lives on The Wirral, its Elsmere Port.



There is a *nice* part in Warrington.......?

Ellesmere Port is Cheshire I think - not sure its that posh though...


----------



## tracey w

bev said:


> There is a *nice* part in Warrington.......?
> 
> Ellesmere Port is Cheshire I think - not sure its that posh though...



yes, at my house lolol


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> And I think he has relatives in LIVERPOOL



I'll forgive him


----------



## bev

not a great voice


----------



## tracey w

bev said:


> not a great voice



well, cheryl couldnt have Gamu could she?


----------



## katie

her voice is stronger than gamu's.


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> her voice is stronger than gamu's.



yes, i thought she was good


----------



## margie

bev said:


> There is a *nice* part in Warrington.......?
> 
> Ellesmere Port is Cheshire I think - not sure its that posh though...



A lot of the Wirral was reclassified from Merseyside to Cheshire a few years back. My Aunt lives in Heswall.  Bev are you sure you didn't live in Caldy or Parkgate ?

Back to the matters at hand - was that really the performance of the night? I thought that honour belonged to Mary (though did miss the first 4 performances). Sometimes I think we hear something different from the studio audience.


----------



## katie

margie said:


> ...Sometimes I think we hear something different from the studio audience.



I think we really do actually. Would be interesting to go to a live show.


----------



## bev

margie said:


> A lot of the Wirral was reclassified from Merseyside to Cheshire a few years back. My Aunt lives in Heswall.  Bev are you sure you didn't live in Caldy or Parkgate ?
> 
> Back to the matters at hand - was that really the performance of the night? I thought that honour belonged to Mary (though did miss the first 4 performances). Sometimes I think we hear something different from the studio audience.



I was born in Wallasey and when I moved from there 15 years ago it was really nice - however I have been back since and I really dont like it - horrid place now and so glad I moved to Wiltshire.Bev


----------



## katie

thought they might do a double nomination


----------



## katie

bev said:


> I was born in Wallasey and when I moved from there 15 years ago it was really nice - however I have been back since and I really dont like it - horrid place now and so glad I moved to Wiltshire.Bev



oh yes, down south is the best!


----------



## Northerner

Well, Wagner to leave first, I reckon.


----------



## bigpurpleduck

Northerner said:


> Well, Wagner to leave first, I reckon.



Agreed.

Paije to win


----------



## HelenP

Wow, long thread to catch up on !!

VERY lacklustre show tonight, I think, and lots of nerves on show. 

I'm SO glad that TreyC is back in, as she was my favourite of all the girls, and I couldn't believe they'd left her out of the final 3 girls.  And a good performance tonight.  

My other favourite is Aiden.  He's got potential, and is very easy on the eye!!  However, for the BEST performance EVER of Mad World, see Adam Lambert's performance from American Idol two years ago.  It's stunning (and so is he, lol).

Double eviction tomorrow - I'd like to see the back of Wagner (he's a joke), Belle Amie (they were all over the place) and Nicolo (he should never have gotten in over the black guy whose name I have forgotten already!).

There were some other lemons of course, but I'm willing to let them have another go.................. 

IMHO, of course.

xx


----------



## Northerner

I agree about Adam Lambert, he was amazing! His 'Ring of Fire' Was brilliant!


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> I agree about Adam Lambert, he was amazing! His 'Ring of Fire' Was brilliant!



My ultimate favourite performance of his was "Feeling Good" (in the style of Muse).  I'll never forget Simon's reaction to the way Adam came down those stairs, lol.

Also U2's "One Love" - quite something, especially as I can't stand U2, lol.

In fact, I liked all his performances so much I downloaded all the show performances, and the studio performances!  (I love that they record their songs from the show 'properly' in a studio, so you get a nice full length, 'cleaned up' version too.

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> My ultimate favourite performance of his was "Feeling Good" (in the style of Muse).  I'll never forget Simon's reaction to the way Adam came down those stairs, lol.
> 
> Also U2's "One Love" - quite something, especially as I can't stand U2, lol.
> 
> In fact, I liked all his performances so much I downloaded all the show performances, and the studio performances!  (I love that they record their songs from the show 'properly' in a studio, so you get a nice full length, 'cleaned up' version too.
> 
> xx



He doesn't seem to have translated his success into chart success though. Quite liked hid single, but not exactly storming the market


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> He doesn't seem to have translated his success into chart success though. Quite liked hid single, but not exactly storming the market



No, I said the same thing to my sister - we were gonna buy tickets for his English gigs but in the end we didn't cos we don't like his 'own' stuff as much as the covers he sang on AI.  I think he's doing quite well in the US though.  Shame when such big talent goes to waste.  But I spose it happens time and time again.

xx


----------



## Carina1962

So who is your favourite this year to win X Factor?

There are quite a few i like this year ie Rebecca, Cher, Tracyc and i just love to listen to Mary, she has such a powerful voice, she won't be short of work even if she doesn't win.  Not sure about Aiden Grimshaw, he reminded me a bit of a new Gary Numan last night.  I also like that Matt.  I think the 2 to go tonight will be Wagner and Nicolo


----------



## FM001

Don't mean to sound all negative, but last night's first live show was a big disappointment.  I don't think they'll ever find a singer in the same league as Leona Lewis, the show is fast becoming predictable and boring, I mean last years was bad enough and how the hell did Joe McElderry win that!  Toby.


----------



## Northerner

I wish that bloke would lose the hat!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I wish that bloke would lose the hat!



lol yeah it's rubbish!


----------



## katie

I think wanger annoys me less than katie


----------



## xxlou_lxx

i hope wagner and diva fever go like! I thought katie was no bad last night but then its probably because I have never seen her sing a whole song before hehe


----------



## bev

http://www.google.co.uk/images?rlz=...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1345&bih=493

I have been trying to think who Katie reminds me of and the above is it.Bev


----------



## Northerner

I was an Usher at my sister's wedding...


----------



## Northerner

Why is Usher only singing half the words to his songs? Bad as Robbie!


----------



## katie

haha good one bev. 

one thing u have to say about usher, that boy can dance


----------



## Northerner

Come on! Yeah! Oh my god! Come on! Yeah! I can't hear ya!

My Usher impression


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Why is Usher only singing half the words to his songs? Bad as Robbie!



cos' he's dancing his butt off! 

He has proved in the past he can sing, doesn't need to bother anymore.  Robbie however, has never proved this


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Northerner said:


> Come on! Yeah! Oh my god! Come on! Yeah! I can't hear ya!
> 
> My Usher impression



you forgot OH MY GOD..... hmmm sorry you didnt hehe


----------



## lucy123

Northy/Katie - thou shalt not call Robbie - He's just perfect!!!!!


----------



## katie

lucy123 said:


> Northy/Katie - thou shalt not call Robbie - He's just perfect!!!!!



oh and dont get me started on when on earth is he going to come out of the closet? guess he's got the wife to keep him going for a bit now


----------



## katie

poor Joe having to go on stage after a super star haha!


----------



## lucy123

I wouldn't mind him in or out of the closet Katie - the man has given me many hours of pure pleasure! (excluding Rudebox that is!)


----------



## katie

I'm glad Lucy


----------



## HelenP

Well, half an hour in and I'm just thinking "JUST GIVE ME THE **$%!! RESULTS!!"

Must remember to tune in at 8.30 next week.  

xx


----------



## katie

Good idea Helen


----------



## katie

he lost the hat! and looked alot better.

YAY WAGNER THROUGH!


----------



## HelenP

WHO THE **** VOTED FOR WAGNER TO STAY IN ?? ?? ??

xx


----------



## katie

aww poor Nicolo, he was nowhere near as bad as Katie


----------



## lucy123

deep breaths now - everyone chant ...katie out...katie out....


----------



## bev

katie said:


> aww poor Nicolo, he was nowhere near as bad as Katie



do you mean lily....


----------



## HelenP

I'm not sorry Nicolo's out, but I'm just mad that he was chosen over Marlon to get into the finals, he would have gone a long way in the comp, I think.

But good on Nicolo for saying he felt like crap, when Dermot asked him the stupidest question in the world "How do you feel?".  I hate it when people put on a fake brave front.  Of COURSE they feel like crap!!

xx


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> aww poor Nicolo, he was nowhere near as bad as Katie



Nicolo was rubbish though, and not as likeable as Wagner. I've only been half watching - does this mean Katie might go too?


----------



## katie

katie out... katie out... 

I didn't vote but i'm assuming you vote for who u want to stay? So nobody voted for Nicolo? But people would vote wanger for a laugh


----------



## teapot8910

Wagner first.... then Katie! 

Didn't think Nicolo had the best song choice...


----------



## katie

bev said:


> do you mean lily....



that's the one 



Northerner said:


> Nicolo was rubbish though, and not as likeable as Wagner. I've only been half watching - does this mean Katie might go too?



yes he was but think he would have got better. yes one more act is leaving.


----------



## Northerner

Hope the boys get through - serve Cheryl right for picking Katie in the first place.


----------



## katie

If I had money I would vote.  That's how strongly I feel hatred for Katie/Lily


----------



## HelenP

FYD Are much better to watch without all those stoopid dancers all over the stage, they just made it confusing and messy to watch.  I'd rather watch the guys dancing on stage by themselves, you get a sense of what they're doing then.

xx


----------



## bev

rubbish song choice and what is she wearing...


----------



## katie

best she has done so far/less copy-cat clothes etc. but still, I hope she FAILS! (in life)


----------



## katie

Oh yeah, forgot it's up to the judges


----------



## katie

Gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Northerner

Pah! Rubbish!


----------



## HelenP

Oh dear, Katie lives to fight another day.  I'm really not keen on quirky female singers   (remembers Diana Vickers with a shiver!!)  *ducks

xx


----------



## bev

katie said:


> best she has done so far/less copy-cat clothes etc. but still, I hope she FAILS! (in life)



he he - you really do hate her dont you....


----------



## katie

quirky female singers are my favourite thing. it's just that katie is not one


----------



## teapot8910

Louis was calling Katie last night!!! 

Style over substance GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## lucy123

Aaaaaaaargh! So fake!


----------



## teapot8910

HelenP said:


> Oh dear, Katie lives to fight another day.  I'm really not keen on quirky female singers   (remembers Diana Vickers with a shiver!!)  *ducks
> 
> xx



Might wanna hide next week then Helen!!


----------



## katie

bev said:


> he he - you really do hate her dont you....



Yes. She is the Florence and The Machine of X-factor.


----------



## bev

katie said:


> Yes. She is the Florence and The Machine of X-factor.



will you stop sitting on the fence and say what you mean....


----------



## Northerner

Wagner to win!


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> Yes. She is the Florence and The Machine of X-factor.



Haha, I LIKE Florence !!

xx


----------



## katie

uh oh, dont get me started


----------



## teapot8910

Northerner said:


> Wagner to win!



Please DO NOT vote for him!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Ooh! Kimberly Wyatt is on the Xtra Factor! Mmmmmm!!!! 

Wonder what it is about her that I like?


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Kimberly Wyatt is on the Xtra Factor! Mmmmmm!!!!
> 
> Wonder what it is about her that I like?



Is it her big ears?Bev


----------



## katie

If those ears are big mine are super huge


----------



## HelenP

Ooh, she's gorgeous.  I hate her. 

xx


----------



## katie

me too, what a cow!!!  and she's skinny too, grr.


----------



## katie

Anyone watching the new BBC1 drama? I wonder if the dead mother wil appear in the other episodes 'Six Feet Under' styley.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> me too, what a cow!!!  and she's skinny too, grr.



She's an ex-Pussycat Doll  I saw her on Shooting Stars and she was wonderful - hadn't got a clue what was going on!


----------



## katie

Just lost all respect for her northe


----------



## HelenP

Oh yes, and wasn't she a judge on some dancing thing, along with Ashley Banjo from Diversity?

I'm watching the BBC Drama, Single Father, cos I like David Tennant, but not really loving it so far!

xx


----------



## katie

it's not very cheery, bring back the x-factor


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Just lost all respect for her northe



I'm a gentleman, I would respect her afterwards


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I'm a gentleman, I would respect her afterwards



I'm not sure what this means, but it sounds rude 

Ive just seen THREE people on facebook say they like Katie, GAHH!!


----------



## katie

this programme really sucks so far.


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> this programme really sucks so far.



It's not great, is it !!

xx


----------



## katie

I cant imagine how it's going to get any better, but you never know :/


----------



## am64

has anyone else noticed how Simon Cowels hair is like one of those toilet brushes ....


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> has anyone else noticed how Simon Cowels hair is like one of those toilet brushes ....



He's the same age as me - would love to know what he looked like as a teenager! Feather cut?


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> I cant imagine how it's going to get any better, but you never know :/



I gave up with it, I'm afraid. Tbh, I don't usually 'do' dramas, but I wanted to give this one a chance.......

xx


----------



## Northerner

OK, who's going next week? I think Katie is still at risk, and Wagner.


----------



## Steff

I wont trawl back through all the posts but seen as i missed the thread over the weekend my thoughts are...

FYD were weak on saturday along with belli amie, wagner well i wont even waste my words on that joke, and also i thought katie was poor....good ones for me of course cher,aiden and trac-e..

Last night dont surprise me wagner will probs hang around like a bad smell. look what happened with jedward my dog has more talent in his tail them them 2, so he will be kept in for the joke factor...i think the right people went last night and that arragant festo guy definetly deserved to go the spoilt brat...

Next week I hope either Wagner or Katie go!


----------



## Steff

Whats the theme tonight, if any? x


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> Whats the theme tonight, if any? x



Think it could be movie soundtracks? I saw someone mention that on Twitter anyway. One of my fav themes because it basical means 'choose any song in existence' 

I'm sooo not going to the pub tonight, would rather watch x-factor


----------



## tracey w

I have decided im not watching it, as im really bored with the constant hyped up press, same every year, and to some extent is fixed for ratings and just to make the judges loadsa money.


NO idea what i will watch though


----------



## Northerner

I notice Strictly have introduced a slight overlap this week. I'll probably put Xfactor on record/pause and watch the end of strictly, then I will just be able to fast forward through the 10 mins of adverts XF has at the start...


----------



## Steff

I totally agree with every word Trace but its just one of them shows i cant miss 
Mind you ill struggle to keep enthusiastic 7.30 tll 10.


----------



## HelenP

Here's a link to a thread on DS which names 7 of the songs -
*DO NOT READ IF YOU DON'T WANT TO FIND OUT*
(The info is from The Sun, so could be total fiction!!  )

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1369039

However, I will just say poor John, he's lumbered with another dull song.  Doesn't seem at all fair.

Hope I'll get to watch it, I'm babysitting two boys who, right now, are at a children's party.  I'm guessing they'll be a tad hyper when I get there, dammit!!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Here's a link to a thread on DS which names 7 of the songs -
> *DO NOT READ IF YOU DON'T WANT TO FIND OUT*
> (The info is from The Sun, so could be total fiction!!  )
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1369039
> 
> However, I will just say poor John, he's lumbered with another dull song.  Doesn't seem at all fair.
> 
> Hope I'll get to watch it, I'm babysitting two boys who, right now, are at a children's party.  I'm guessing they'll be a tad hyper when I get there, dammit!!
> 
> xx



*stares intensily* i tryed my best not to look but alas i had to lol, thanks Helen x


----------



## Steff

Dear me not a great start at all, storm  did not go down a storm there,, very out of tune....very comical on the bike as well..


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Dear me not a great start at all, storm  did not go down a storm there,, very out of tune....very comical on the bike as well..



I switched back over to watch Strictly after I saw it was Storm - don't like him at all!

O Lordy! They've put this advert on again!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I switched back over to watch Strictly after I saw it was Storm - don't like him at all!



lol i went to the fridge to get a drink, unfortunetly he was still singing when i sat back down..

yer funny that i said on thursday to oh no sign of the yog advert but plenty of the rapping ikea one


----------



## Northerner

Oh dear! Treyc has started shouting  It's so old hat now is all this blasting stuff out...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! Treyc has started shouting  It's so old hat now is all this blasting stuff out...



i think somethings up with the mic she sounded so echoey as well not good ..


----------



## Northerner

Get a room Simon!


----------



## Northerner

Paije is pants


----------



## Steff

Well the best vocally so far but thats not saying alot.sometimes think those people behind are so pointless walking around wth sticks in there hands 

yeah not the best start tonight northey but better then other 2


----------



## Sheilagh1958

he struggled at the beginning but I really like him


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> he struggled at the beginning but I really like him



I think my expectations are a bit high  It's the way everyone raves that bugs me, because they just aren't that good (yet, maybe!)


----------



## Steff

ahh so the theme is musical heroes,Still heard nothing great tonight 1 direction and thats through the back door..

simon is blowing them up abit to much there, and its along way to fall.....


----------



## Northerner

I think the whole show has become far too hysterically OTT this season. They were very average.


----------



## Steff

Goodness me i think im going to shock myself the song is perfect for cher but i didnt like it..  mediocer if thats the right spelling


----------



## Sheilagh1958

was not impressed with that ........think it might just be my age


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> was not impressed with that ........think it might just be my age



Simon is being far to nice lately...


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Goodness me i think im going to shock myself the song is perfect for cher but i didnt like it..  mediocer if thats the right spelling



Yes, sadly I hate that song! But her performance was OK - just wished it was something I'd want to listen to!


----------



## bev

Didnt like choice of song and didnt think she sang it particularly well either


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Yes, sadly I hate that song! But her performance was OK - just wished it was something I'd want to listen to!



yes i dnt like that tune  either

Id like to know is donny hathaway really johns  hero? ive heard of him but dont know his songs..


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> Didnt like choice of song and didnt think she sang it particularly well either



bev you have sometime bad to say about cher, im in shock


----------



## Steff

sang it well best tonight, but is the song big/popular enough to keep him in at this stage of the comp.


----------



## bev

Steffie said:


> bev you have sometime bad to say about cher, im in shock



Facially she is looking a lot more polished - but she is still a bit annoying and all that gurning gets right on my nerves. When's Lily on?


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> Facially she is looking a lot more polished - but she is still a bit annoying and all that gurning gets right on my nerves. When's Lily on?



rofl , no idea i just hard diva fever are on so im off to walk the mutt.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> sang it well best tonight, but is the song big/popular enough to keep him in at this stage of the comp.



John definitely sang the best. Not sure if I can watch DF


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> John definitely sang the best. Not sure if I can watch DF



oh dear unfortunetly i caught the end lol... other halves chin was hitting the floor when i walked in so guess they were bad


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steffie said:


> rofl , no idea i just hard diva fever are on so im off to walk the mutt.



Can't believe they have made it to the live shows


----------



## Steff

it makes me laugh that diva fever represent everything simon has hated in the past on the x factor..and now he has nothing but praise for them


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I think it open his eyes last year with Jedward


----------



## Northerner

I keep wondering if those Belvita biscuits they are advertining in the break are any good for us, given that they 'regularly release carbohydrate over 4 hours'...?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I keep wondering if those Belvita biscuits they are advertining in the break are any good for us, given that they 'regularly release carbohydrate over 4 hours'...?



lolol anything is better then talking about x factor eh.


----------



## bev

Makeup artist needs sacking and what were they thinking with that dress


----------



## Steff

here you go northey this is what u found about them...


http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesc..._Milk_And_Cereal_Breakfast_Biscuits_300g.html


----------



## Northerner

I liked Rebecca!  I wish they'd stop saying everyone 'has everything it takes', it's getting boring...!


----------



## Twitchy

bev said:


> Makeup artist needs sacking and what were they thinking with that dress



Not the kindest lipstick I've ever seen!  Nice voice though...


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> here you go northey this is what u found about them...
> 
> 
> http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/tesc..._Milk_And_Cereal_Breakfast_Biscuits_300g.html



Thanks Steff, we ought to test their claims as they ought to be perfect for diabetics! Not too sure if it's true though as they don't seem that different to other similar things.


----------



## Steff

aiden im afraid sounds dreadful, thats what happens when you take on a song thats to big for you


----------



## Twitchy

Chrikey, no wonder they 'big-up' everyone, given the reaction when Cheryl & Simon just were fairly straight with their comments!  Get a grip audience, it's only a tv show lol!   (Cue panto howl!)


----------



## Northerner

They should turn Louis's mike off and just play a recording. Aiden doesn't exactly present himself with confidence does he?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Really liked him but defintely a no no this week


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> They should turn Louis's mike off and just play a recording. Aiden doesn't exactly present himself with confidence does he?



no you could tell even by his face he knew he was bad tonight, last week he nailed it but just not there tonight 


time to switch off now the wagster is on


----------



## Twitchy

oh-oh, it's the Count now!! Wun, ha ha ha, Tooo, ha ha ha...!


----------



## Twitchy

Steffie said:


> no you could tell even by his face he knew he was bad tonight, last week he nailed it but just not there tonight



Agreed, last week he was ace, really eldritch & spooky, put the meaning right into the words!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

another one i can't beleive made it to the live finals


----------



## Twitchy

It's like karaoke...but entertaining!! 

Wish he'd worn a shirt though...!


----------



## Steff

Twitchy said:


> It's like karaoke...but entertaining!!
> 
> Wish he'd worn a shirt though...!




dancers were great


----------



## Twitchy

Steffie said:


> dancers were great



Aw, he's quite sweet actually, after that nasty comment from Simon about getting it on with Mary! (Can't believe I just said that!)

Dancers were fab, weren't they?


----------



## Steff

bev katies on


----------



## Northerner

It's Katie Weasel!


----------



## Steff

she sounds ok, and alot better styled this week...  is that a ruby turner song?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

that was better


----------



## Northerner

I didn't like the way she put pauses in the middle of words, reminded me of that Diana Vickers who I also found annoying!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I didn't like the way she put pauses in the middle of words, reminded me of that Diana Vickers who I also found annoying!



yeah i agree there, 

wonder where her biggest fan katie is lol, wonder if she succumbed to the pub instead, good choice if she did lol


----------



## Northerner

That short haired lass looks nice in Bellamy!


----------



## bev

Oh dear - awful makeup again - dont get it


----------



## Steff

better this week from bellamy....... liked the song choice..

cant wait for mary, she will kick ass on this dusty spring field song


----------



## Sheilagh1958

bev said:


> Oh dear - awful makeup again - dont get it



I agree strange eye makeup


----------



## Steff

top 3 tonight mary,rebecca, katie  the women were stronger tonight for sure


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> better this week from bellamy....... liked the song choice..
> 
> cant wait for mary, she will kick ass on this dusty spring field song



She blew the socks off all the others! More of a BGT type than XF though.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Mary is the best by far


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Mary is the best by far



everyones saying she is the new michelle macmanus though


----------



## Steff

Well all in all a very poor show tonight some i thought would be great were poor and vice versa, i hates bellemy last week but they were good this week same with katie, but on the other hand i disliked cher and paige who i have liked since auditions...


----------



## Sheilagh1958

awhhhhhhhh

Matt is probably my favourite

Who will go you decide

I think Wagna and the girl group ot diva fever


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> awhhhhhhhh
> 
> Matt is probably my favourite
> 
> Who will go you decide
> 
> I think Wagna and the girl group ot diva fever



sheilagh i get sick of predecting lol cause its never who you expect but i think wagner storm and aiden...


----------



## Northerner

Looking at the replay I think Aiden thinks he's Joe Cocker! Cher comes across as poor. Mary, Matt and John the best singers.

Wagner and possibly even Cher to go - I really hated that song, and I think people are disillusioned after all the hype and promise.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Looking at the replay I think Aiden thinks he's Joe Cocker! Cher comes across as poor. Mary, Matt and John the best singers.
> 
> Wagner and possibly even Cher to go - I really hated that song, and I think people are disillusioned after all the hype and promise.



I just have come to the conclusion cher is a 1 trick pony, how on earth will she cope if theres a ballad week, imagine her rapping over one...

Anyways at least katy perry is on tomorrow nights show, should be a ray of sunshine lol x


----------



## HelenP

Managed to watch all but Storm, but what I did see of him, he was well out of tune.  I feel for him really, being in Louis' camp, as he's got a great voice, but Louis really doesn't know what to do with him, and I fear Storm will be a casualty of Louis' obsession with Mary.

My favourites of the night - and I'm REALLY surprised at myself - were 2 I didn't like last week (which is why I always try and keep an open mind), and they were John and Katie.  Just shows what a heart-rending ballad can do, lol.  Mary was pretty faultless too, but..............hmmm, well, I don't know.......

Wagner needs to go, it's embarrassing having him on the live shows (not least because Louis can't say his name properly!)

Is XF shown in HD?  If so, I'm wondering if that's the reason for all the OTT make up?  To cover all the flaws?  For me, I'd rather see the odd zit or two than inch thick orange make up plastered all over everyone!!

And finally, I don't like the dancers!  They just detract from the performance in most cases.  And as for those guys leaping around in their pants - just CRINGEworthy!!

Still addicted to the show though, despite all the complaints. 

xx


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> I totally agree with every word Trace but its just one of them shows i cant miss
> Mind you ill struggle to keep enthusiastic 7.30 tll 10.



Agreed, i succumbed  well newt else to watch is there! Its like a monopoly x factor weekends or nothing. 

Quite enjoyed it though, but sick of the judges bitching, i think its all put on for the camera to get ratings, bet they all go the pub later and go, didnt we do well! x


----------



## FM001

Thought last night's X factor was dreadful, its seriously the worst live shows I can remember!  Toby.


----------



## Steff

Here we go another gaga song getting the x factor treatment


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Here we go another gaga song getting the x factor treatment



Were they miming?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Were they miming?



I dunno i took my eyes off the tele and went to get myself a banana.. sat back down to see then going over last nights performances


----------



## katie

I can't get over how much katie's ears stick out hahahahahaha


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Were they miming?



yes they most definitely were! lol


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I can't get over how much katie's ears stick out hahahahahaha



Oh dear! You'll have bev in here soon talking about the other Kate!


----------



## Steff

oh dear northey time to swtich off diana vickers is on


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> oh dear northey time to swtich off diana vickers is on



Just as bad as I remember her! If not worse!


----------



## HelenP

AAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHHH!!!!  Please stop scraping those fingernails down that blackboard!!  Oh, it's just Diana Vickers 'singing'.  Same difference! 

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> AAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHHH!!!!  Please stop scraping those fingernails down that blackboard!!  Oh, it's just Diana Vickers 'singing'.  Same difference!
> 
> xx



Why does she keep braying like a donkey?


----------



## HelenP

btw, Northey, the group songs are ALWAYS mimed, it's blimmin' embarrassing.  I can't watch!

xx


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Oh dear! You'll have bev in here soon talking about the other Kate!



I did think about that 

That song is SUCH a blatant rip-off it's embarrassing!


----------



## Steff

thank goodness i can switch the volume back hehe, katy perry has to be better surely


----------



## bev

katie said:


> I can't get over how much katie's ears stick out hahahahahaha




Yes - but dont say anything because I would think Northey would fancy her - after all she looks a lot like his wife dumbo........

Diana whatsabobby is just dreadful and sounds worse than ever..........


----------



## HelenP

Hmmmm, Katy Perry looks WAYYY better than she sounds!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Hmmmm, Katy Perry looks WAYYY better than she sounds!
> 
> xx



ditto Helen im trying hard to understand the words..


----------



## katie

she looks a bit like kate bush in that leotard


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Hmmmm, Katy Perry looks WAYYY better than she sounds!
> 
> xx



She sounds nothing like she does on her recordings!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> she looks a bit like kate bush in that leotard



ROFL  we wont be hearing from norhtey for a while then, he will be trying out his BP kit


----------



## Twitchy

Erm, is it me or is this song pitched a bit too low for her?! Interesting outfit... 

The pyromaniac in me likes the sparklers though!!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> she looks a bit like kate bush in that leotard



Indeed she does!


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> She sounds nothing like she does on her recordings!



I saw her live a couple of years ago and wasn't impressed AT all.  Best thing about her, imo, is her fiance! 

xx


----------



## katie

I think she sounded fine after the sound issue at the beginning.


----------



## Steff

keep forgetting its double eliminations,,, who going then guys???


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> keep forgetting its double eliminations,,, who going then guys???



Wagner and Storm


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Diva Fever and Wagnar


----------



## Steff

deffo no women going so ill go with wagner and aiden....


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> I think she sounded fine after the sound issue at the beginning.



As Randy Jackson would say on American Idol - she was a little 'pitchy' !! 

xx


----------



## katie

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Diva Fever and Wagnar



When you spell it like that it's one letter off of a very inappropriate forename!


----------



## Twitchy

Will someone please, please do Katie's roots for her?! Driving me batty!   (petty I know!)


----------



## HelenP

Oh Good, my favourite two from yesterday (John and Katie) are through.

xx


----------



## Twitchy

OMG the karaoke king aka the Count is through!!


----------



## Steff

oh my god he is saved again 


jeeezzzzz


----------



## HelenP

Wagner, FFS ?? ?? ??

xx


----------



## Northerner

Storm and  DF


----------



## HelenP

I'm guessing it's goodbye Storm.

Thanks for nothing, Louis.

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Think storm and diva fever


----------



## Twitchy

Are those girls CRYING?!!  And has Storm's accent gone american again?...


----------



## Steff

oh dam both the ones i said  would go out are through lol


well there you go storm is out... so out of those 2 i think bellemy will stay


----------



## katie

Storm = CRINGE!


----------



## Northerner

Storm should never have been in the finals. Bellamy should get through 'cos they have that nice girl with the short hairstyle!


----------



## Steff

HA poor Simon must be gutted both his acts in the sing off .... i bet Louis is loving it!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Girls are better than Diva Fever


----------



## Northerner

Very predictable from Diva Fever.


----------



## Steff

my dog has his eyes and ears covered ..


----------



## Twitchy

Half the act's quite good...! Definitely stronger vocally...

(trying to be positive here! lol!)


----------



## HelenP

Well, Belle Amie haven't got much to beat, have they?

xx


----------



## katie

"Nothing to do with Jew"?


----------



## Steff

who orignaiily did bella amis song?


----------



## Northerner

How will Simon choose?


----------



## Northerner

I thought big girls don't cry?


----------



## Steff

ahh i know its fergie


good question northey


----------



## HelenP

Well they kinda murdered one of my favourite songs, (they're fine individually, but the harmonies suck!) but they were still better than Diva Fever!!

xx


----------



## Twitchy

That or someone's cutting onions just off stage!! As Harry Hill would say, I like Bel Ami, but then I like Diva Feva... only one way to settle...!!!


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> How will Simon choose?



He really should go with his original choice of Belle Amie, DF were wildcards after all.  Or maybe he won't have to............

xx


----------



## Steff

he may not have to make a choice at this rate



ah and he didnt.... good choice

ah simon lost his b%%s then dermot should have pressed more


----------



## Northerner

Pah! They should have forced Simon to choose!


----------



## Twitchy

Northerner said:


> Pah! They should have forced Simon to choose!



Hehe, call me evil but if I was Cheryl I think I'd have been tempted to be mischievious!!  Mwahaha!!


----------



## HelenP

However, I'm still REALLY miffed that &%!**$ Wagner is still in and Storm and DF have gone home. 

xx


----------



## Steff

Twitchy said:


> Hehe, call me evil but if I was Cheryl I think I'd have been tempted to be mischievious!!  Mwahaha!!



definetly.. simon is struggling this year, half his acts are gone..


----------



## HelenP

Twitchy said:


> Hehe, call me evil but if I was Cheryl I think I'd have been tempted to be mischievious!!  Mwahaha!!



Yes, she should have, SImon would have if he'd been in that position!!

xx


----------



## margie

If Dermot had asked Simon first then he wouldn't have been able to get away with saying nothing.


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> If Dermot had asked Simon first then he wouldn't have been able to get away with saying nothing.



Yeah very good point there Margie..


----------



## Carina1962

Am glad Storm has gone, glad Bel Amie have stayed but if it was a choice of DF and Wagner going it most def should have been Wagner, who on earth is voting for him?  I'm not that keen on Aiden, he looks so miserable for a young lad.  I expected big things from Paige but it's not happening.  I love Mary and Tracyc.  I think that it should be compulsory for everyone to vote, that way it won't be the young teenagers voting all the time for boy bands and good looking male singers, i can see One Direction or Aiden winning cos of the teenage votes but hope i'm wrong, but what cross section of the british public are voting for Wagner??


----------



## Steff

carina62 said:


> but what cross section of the british public are voting for Wagner??




60+ women or drunks lol


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Steffie said:


> 60+ women or drunks lol



Yeah you gotta be drunk to like it!! lol I just watched the show on catch up as was out last night but I gotta say that fastforward button came in real handy!! some of them although good were sending me to sleep zzzzzzzz 

Oh bout shed a wee tear when it was matt


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> Yeah you gotta be drunk to like it!! lol I just watched the show on catch up as was out last night but I gotta say that fastforward button came in real handy!! some of them although good were sending me to sleep zzzzzzzz
> 
> Oh bout shed a wee tear when it was matt



lol for sure Lou, think we all wished we had gone out last night as well, hope they up there games next week and Si must be bricking it,worst start i think he has had...


----------



## Carina1962

lol! yeah gotta be drunks voting - what would you all do if Wagner won?


----------



## Steff

carina62 said:


> lol! yeah gotta be drunks voting - what would you all do if Wagner won?



Leave the country or enter myself into x factor next year


----------



## Carina1962

lol! very good Steffie but the funny thing is that yes there would be uproar but i bet the show would still go on and people will still watch it


----------



## HelenP

I think the people who are voting for Wagner are the people who want to pi$$ off Simon.  It happens most years (Remember the MacDonald Brothers, and Jedward, to name but two?) but when it comes down to the line, those voters generally see sense!

xx


----------



## Carina1962

so, who do you want out tonight?


----------



## Steff

carina62 said:


> so, who do you want out tonight?



wagner wagner wagner lol

dont forget guys after x factor piers morgan has cheryl cole on x


----------



## The Derisive One

carina62 said:


> so, who do you want out tonight?



Wagner and that annoyin bluetit Katie ... I don't agree what so ever with her or Storm even getting entered as they'd had contracts in America so had already had their shot at the bigtime ... some of the ones that went home were so much more deserving that would have made better use of their first big break!!


----------



## The Derisive One

Well the tribe is now fed and I'm onto twitter to keep up with the gossip of the x factor on there as I watch!!  Hope you's enjoy the program tonight!!    XxXxX


----------



## Northerner

What's the theme tonight?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> What's the theme tonight?



guilty pleasures is the theme


dont like paijes  rendition of chaka khans classis


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> songs they secretly love or sumit
> 
> 
> dont like paijes  rendition of chaka khans classis



He went very weird in parts! It's a very broad area.


----------



## The Derisive One

I thought it was his best so far to be honest ... they need to liven him up a bit however ... he's very bland :S


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> He went very weird in parts! It's a very broad area.



thought i was guna be on my own tonight in here aint seen bev katie or you today lol x

p.s I liked simons comment dont like what your wearing when louis says that to one of hs acts his reply is its a singing competition louis


----------



## The Derisive One

He did look a bit like "Fresh prince of bel air" in what he was wearing lol XxXxX


----------



## Northerner

John was good! Don't know why they bothered with the dancers though 

It is a bit quiet isn't it?


----------



## aymes

I thought Paije was good, great voice! John has a good voice but it was a little dull, not impressed with the song!

Clothes haven't been great tonight so far!


----------



## Steff

dnt like beccas hair cheryl been sharing her hair dye around this week

but her vocals are brill best so far


----------



## bev

She is singing the song very well - but its all a bit boring and she needs to show she can have fun too.Bev


----------



## The Derisive One

Don't ya think she looks like Jessica Rabbit?  Danni was right tho ... she really does look a hell of a lot older!!  Fantastic vocals ... boring again however!!  XxXxX


----------



## Steff

Wonder what chers got up her sleeve this week x


----------



## Northerner

I thought it was boring too. I wonder if Cher is going to fnally come up with the goods or just put another strange rap into a song?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> . I wonder if Cher is going to fnally come up with the goods or just put another strange rap into a song?



Guarenteed !!!


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Wonder what chers got up her sleeve this week x



Great minds Steffie! My connection has been rubbish today so if I disappear for a while you'll know why!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Great minds Steffie! My connection has been rubbish today so if I disappear for a while you'll know why!



LOL ok hun

hmmmm not liking chers look tonight at all.. infact dont like her vocals either


----------



## bev

Not keen on that either.Bev


----------



## The Derisive One

I'm actually liking Cher!!  My favourite of the night so far!!  And ... her hair isn't red or sparkly!!


----------



## Northerner

Hmmm....too much make up and too concerned with keeping going back to that pipe thing. She does have a strong voice though.


----------



## aymes

I don't get it, are they watching something different to me?? If she's not rapping she's shouting....I must be getting old as I just can't understand the appeal.


----------



## Jennywren

Every week they say how individual Cher is every week i just see a younger version of Cheryl , even their names are similar !!!! Look at this video for example 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk7zhB_m4gc&ob=av2e


----------



## The Derisive One

I know it's slightly off topic but ... that Just Dance 2 advert reminds me of my house at weekends when we're havin a party night ... like tonight for example haha!!


----------



## Steff

never liked matt im afraid so have no opinion on him, why are they slowing all the songs down though tonight paige did it to ZzZzZzZz


----------



## bev

Also a bit boring - too slow.Bev


----------



## aymes

Not been impressed with Matt before but enjoying him tonight, I've always loved the Travis version of this song but he may have edged it for me. Looks like he was actually playing the guitar live too, my favourite so far!


----------



## Jennywren

He has Lovely eyes tho


----------



## lucy123

Matt rocks! Loved him every week, and would go and buy cd tomorrow if could.


----------



## The Derisive One

All i could think of though that was Darius in pop rivals!!  XxXxX


----------



## Northerner

I liked Matt's version, thought he performed it very well - unfortunately Darius was just ridiculous when he did it!

Quite a boring show tonight and the judges comments are so samey 'Already a pop star' 'could have been a hit record' 'perfect recording voice' 'you're my guilty pleasure' yada yada yada!


----------



## Steff

sick of louis saying thats a number one grr


dont like tracey either gawd im getting picky x


----------



## bev

Good voice - not a good song though.Bev


----------



## The Derisive One

Now we're talking ... I love Mary!!


----------



## Northerner

Just realised it's on for another hour!


----------



## Steff

Great song love Mary x


----------



## Carina1962

i love Mary but was it just me or did you think she was not as comfortable as previous weeks?  they said she has had a bad week in rehearsals, i hope she doesn't crack up under the strain


----------



## Northerner

Better than last week Aiden. Oh lawdy Louis - 'perfect popstar, brilliant recording voice, the whole package' blah blah blah!


----------



## bev

Aiden was better than last week - but still not sure about him.Bev


----------



## aymes

Enjoyed Aiden's performance, think the boys category has definately been the strongest category for me tonight so far.


----------



## Steff

cats blackboard  and fingers  come to mind with these lot, dear oh dear simon 1 act left tomorrow night at this rate

totally agree with louis's comments


----------



## Carina1962

i like Bell Ami and love the Girls Aloud song but individally i thought their voices were weak


----------



## Northerner

I quite liked Belle Amie, don't know what Louis was going on about


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I quite liked Belle Amie, don't know what Louis was going on about



lol i agree totally with louis , he is putting all his efforts/faith into the boys..


----------



## novorapidboi26

Northerner said:


> I quite liked Belle Amie, don't know what Louis was going on about



Lovely jubbly.................


----------



## aymes

They weren't good, but Louis' comment seemed a bit unnecessary and came from nowhere!

Wish Louis would pronounce Wagner's name properly!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> They weren't good, but Louis' comment seemed a bit unnecessary and came from nowhere!
> 
> Wish Louis would pronounce Wagner's name properly!



Surely Wagner will go tonight? My dad can sing better than him!


----------



## Steff

so we had to suffer 2 songs from him tonight lol

you wont believe  it but my dog started growling at the tele when he was on pmsl


----------



## Northerner

Stupid song choice and not very well sung, Katie  Rubbish trumpet player too!


----------



## Steff

What a shocker of a song choice for the weasel think the last 3 acts bellamy katie and wagner in botom 3


----------



## novorapidboi26

Steffie said:


> What a shocker of a song choice for the weasel think the last 3 acts bellamy katie and wagner in botom 3



i personally thought that suited katie more than the rest..........


----------



## Northerner

Sorry, I just don't see what the judges are on about!


----------



## Steff

novorapidboi26 said:


> i personally thought that suited katie more than the rest..........



 blimey o riley !!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Sorry, I just don't see what the judges are on about!



all need there ears cleaning out i think northey...


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Sorry, I just don't see what the judges are on about!



I dont get it either and why is Simon creeping to Cheryl all the time.Bev


----------



## aymes

I'm no Katie fan but have to grudgingly say I think she did a fairly good job of that, grrrr.

Matt and Aiden were my favourites tonight. 

Is it one or two going out tomorrow?


----------



## Steff

aymes said:


> I'm no Katie fan but have to grudgingly say I think she did a fairly good job of that, grrrr.
> 
> Matt and Aiden were my favourites tonight.
> 
> Is it one or two going out tomorrow?






er ok its one act


----------



## Northerner

I still haven't picked a winner out of this year's lot, I suppose the teenage girls will be voting for one direction.


----------



## Steff

Right im off to watch my homegrown queen now and yes hankies at ready i will cry lol hope everyone else is tuning in x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Right im off to watch my homegrown queen now and yes hankies at ready i will cry lol hope everyone else is tuning in x



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7J77ALQb5U


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7J77ALQb5U



BRILLIANCE


----------



## Steff

Gosh that show was emotional she really did do a frank and honest interview


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Loved katie & matt & Paige tonight  I really dont like one direction at all! lol stupid name anaw!!


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7J77ALQb5U



Lol, I read somewhere (might even have been on here!) that that book is actually beating Cheryl Cole's in the book charts.  

Only caught the last 4 acts on tonight's Xfactor owing to actually having to WORK at work tonight (!), so will probably have to catch up online through the week as I'm at my grandchildren's christenings all day tomorrow.

However, as I was watching Katie, I was thinking "GENIUS song choice, Cheryl", and then Simon used the same word, lol.  From the little clips I saw, it looks like I'll like the ones I usually like, and won't like the ones I usually don't, so no surprises on this week's show for then!

(Loved the Piers Morgan show with Cheryl after XF.)

xx


----------



## katie

Well I never thought i'd hear Blackstreet on X-Factor, love that song


----------



## Northerner

xxlou_lxx said:


> Loved katie & matt & Paige tonight  I really dont like one direction at all! lol stupid name anaw!!



Nearly as stupid as 'One True Voice'!


----------



## mimms2

I think Wagner will go tonight ,,, hope so ,, each week my mind changes on who I like most ,, lol


----------



## FM001

I don't watch this live now and Sky+ it instead, its great really cause I can watch the whole 2 hour programme in around 30 minutes.  Can't say I was impressed by any of them last night, and is that Cher girl just going to rap in every song she is given?  Toby.

p.s bring back Kate Thornton and get rid of wooden top Dermot!


----------



## margie

Anyone think its odd that the Jungle Book has feature in Both Strictly and X Factor in successive weeks ?


----------



## teapot8910

toby said:


> I don't watch this live now and Sky+ it instead, its great really cause I can watch the whole 2 hour programme in around 30 minutes.  Can't say I was impressed by any of them last night, and is that Cher girl just going to rap in every song she is given?  Toby.
> 
> p.s bring back Kate Thornton and get rid of wooden top Dermot!



 You can't get rid of Dermy!!! He gives the judges a bit of stick!

Didn't like Cher at all or Wagner (eugh), actually thought Katie's song was quite good. Very much liking Aiden & Matt


----------



## FM001

teapot8910 said:


> You can't get rid of Dermy!!! He gives the judges a bit of stick!




Get rid of him I could, much preferred it when Kate was in the programme and thought I may have warmed to Dermot over time, but I haven't and he just grates on my nerves!  Toby.


----------



## margie

There was speculation that he would go to the US when Simon Cowell launches the US version. I also read somewhere that Christine Bleakley was being considered as a replacement presenter.


----------



## teapot8910

margie said:


> There was speculation that he would go to the US when Simon Cowell launches the US version. I also read somewhere that Christine Bleakley was being considered as a replacement presenter.



Crikey I hope not! Can't stand her or the miserable bloke she presents with either!


----------



## xxlou_lxx

so who you all think will be going tonight?  Im not sure... would like wagner to leave but think he will prob get votes for being this years "jedward" so im stuck... possibly belle amie or john although neither of them deserve to go... just think those were most forgettable maybe just me tho?


----------



## Steff

xxlou_lxx said:


> so who you all think will be going tonight?  Im not sure... would like wagner to leave but think he will prob get votes for being this years "jedward" so im stuck... possibly belle amie or john although neither of them deserve to go... just think those were most forgettable maybe just me tho?



Tough one because no one last night actually stood out nor had the wow factor, but as usual I will say Wagner but I think the same as you Lou he will stick around while other better acts fall by the way side...Never mind belle ami as second chioce..x


----------



## Steff

Great start was excited then when i saw wanger was nowhere to be seen but then he  sang grr lol........


----------



## aymes

My guess (not preference) is John and Belle Amie to be in the bottom two. 

Wish they wouldn't do these awful group numbers each week!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> My guess (not preference) is John and Belle Amie to be in the bottom two.
> 
> Wish they wouldn't do these awful group numbers each week!



Actually, looking back I wasn't that keen on Rebecca. Or Paije. Or Wagner.


----------



## Steff

Now my cue to go and make a drink while mickey bubble sings


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Now my cue to go and make a drink while mickey bubble sings



Is he miming? They're avoiding showing too many lengthy close ups!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Actually, looking back I wasn't that keen on Rebecca. Or Paije. Or Wagner.



Rebecca? How dare you 



Steffie said:


> Now my cue to go and make a drink while mickey bubble sings



haha. he just said 'that's the first time ive sang that song' umm, obviously second, because it looked like he was miming to a pre-recorded track


----------



## Steff

Oh Cheryl silly extensions and miming how gutted am i..

or is she miming not sure


----------



## aymes

Steffie said:


> Oh Cheryl silly extensions and miming how gutted am i..



Not a good performance... Think she forgot her skirt too...?


----------



## Steff

aymes said:


> Not a good performance... Think she forgot her skirt too...?



why does she keep saluting as well, i cant see any magpies about


----------



## katie

come on, give katie a scare at least!

edit: BOO!


----------



## Steff

oooh well wag and katie both through grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr x 50


----------



## HelenP

grrrrrrrr at Wagner still in.  That means someone better than him (which is ALL of 'em!) goes.  How is that fair?

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> grrrrrrrr at Wagner still in.  That means someone better than him (which is ALL of 'em!) goes.  How is that fair?
> 
> xx



well john gotta go out this week

its just plain wrong every week wagner stays a decent act is going grr


----------



## katie

Poor john, his voice is far better than Paije's


----------



## HelenP

Nooooooooooo!!  Both John and Treyc could sing Wagner into the ground.  Both have fabulous vocals AND they are 2 of my favourites.  Not fair not fair not fair  *stamps foot 

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> grrrrrrrr at Wagner still in.  That means someone better than him (which is ALL of 'em!) goes.  How is that fair?
> 
> xx



No way those two should be in the bottom two!  Would rather have seen Paije go than either of them (Wagner goes without saying!)


----------



## aymes

Don't know, I'm not particularly excited by either of them so not too fussed, don't tend too look forward to their performances week to week. There are others I'd like to see go more though, but I guess that's the point of the voting, less of a talent show, much more a popularity contest...


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Nooooooooooo!!  Both John and Treyc could sing Wagner into the ground.  Both have fabulous vocals AND they are 2 of my favourites.  Not fair not fair not fair  *stamps foot
> 
> xx



Helen have a cherry coke and calm down lol


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> Helen have a cherry coke and calm down lol



Lol, maybe I would if I hadn't left 'em all down at my daughter's today!! 

xx


----------



## HelenP

Oh dear, not a good start, John 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Lol, maybe I would if I hadn't left 'em all down at my daughter's today!!
> 
> xx



lol


Oh dear John sounds shocking sooooooooo bad!!


----------



## katie

wow he has really screwed this up!


----------



## teapot8910

I think he knew he was out before he sang...


----------



## xxlou_lxx

think john has well and truly fluffed it, Treyc is such an amzing singer as well dunno wats goin to happen...


----------



## HelenP

teapot8910 said:


> I think he knew he was out before he sang...



Yeah I think you're right, he had that defeated look and air about him, poor thing.

xx


----------



## Steff

Trace all the way 100%


----------



## HelenP

On those performances alone, it HAD to be bye-bye John.  TreyC's got more potential to go further, too, although she won't win.

xx


----------



## Steff

who voted for who guys i missed it oh is poorly and was mopping up his sick how lovley


----------



## Northerner

Wagner is apparently doing a dance number with Ann Widdecombe next week...


----------



## Northerner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAKJBzE8a3A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## teapot8910

Northerner said:


> Wagner is apparently doing a dance number with Ann Widdecombe next week...



Hope she flies right over and squashes him!!


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> who voted for who guys i missed it oh is poorly and was mopping up his sick how lovley



They all voted for Treyc to stay apart from Louis


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAKJBzE8a3A&feature=youtu.be



Brilliant!


----------



## rossi_mac

How is Wagner still in this "show"?? Caught a bit of it last night, I was pleased Adrian was back on form a bit...

Is it just me or is Louis not only a prize **** but he has a slight look of Jedward to him??


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> They all voted for Treyc to stay apart from Louis



cheers Katie x


----------



## Carina1962

i couldn't believe it when Wagner's name was called out - a total shambles but glad Tracyc got through she has an amazing voice


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAKJBzE8a3A&feature=youtu.be



That is hilarious, thanks for the link, Northey

xx


----------



## glitteryredshoes

I have to say I think its hilarious that Wagner is still in the show. Yes he can't sing or dance but my gosh that man is entertaining. And simon has to remember he put him through from Boot camp, if they didn't want him on the live shows then don't put him through. 
My fave is Aiden. His voice is just magic and I happen to have loved Jealous guy


----------



## margie

I wonder if the likes of Wagner get to stay because of the ridiculous staging. In the days were apart from the final you were lucky to get a few background dancers/singers he probably would have gone by now.

I think that its really disrespectful of Louis not to pronounce Wagner's name correctly - on the basis of that is how it is spelt  - he would be the first to complain if someone was pronouning an Irish name like Niamh incorrectly.


----------



## Northerner

OK, who's going tonight? Will Wagner make it through another to another week? I heard that Cher got booed at a Tiny Tempah gig this week. I do wish that she'd be a bit more diverse with her material - I still haven't seen her perform anything with the impact of her audition. What's the theme tonight, anyone know?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> OK, who's going tonight? Will Wagner make it through another to another week? I heard that Cher got booed at a Tiny Tempah gig this week. I do wish that she'd be a bit more diverse with her material - I still haven't seen her perform anything with the impact of her audition. What's the theme tonight, anyone know?



Right the theme tonight is halloween of course ,,, wagner makes it look like halloween every week lol, but hay i think if belle ami dnt improve it be them or trace


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Hope Wagner is awful tonight and gets off at last. Must be very frustrating for people like Tracy to be voted off knowing that he is still there.

Apparently the people who started the Rage against Time being the Christmas single are doing the same but wont Wagner to win X Factor


----------



## HelenP

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Hope Wagner is awful tonight and gets off at last. Must be very frustrating for people like Tracy to be voted off knowing that he is still there.



Totally agree.  However, I've heard that there's a group of people who want Wagner to win, just to make a mockery of the show, and Simon etc.  Spose it all depends how big that group is, or how rich they are !!



> Apparently the people who started the Rage against Time being the Christmas single are doing the same but wont Wagner to win X Factor



I thought there was a movement afoot to get "The Bird's The Word" to number one for Christmas!  

Either way, I really wanna see the back of Wagner ASAP !!

xx


----------



## Steff

Good start with Mary i think, im liking simons teeth haha.......


----------



## Northerner

Well performed from Mary  Dannii looks hot tonight too!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Well performed from Mary  Dannii looks hot tonight too!



my son just said she looks like jedward


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> my son just said she looks like jedward



He'll think differently in a few years time!


----------



## Northerner

Aaaaahhhh!! Aiden looks scary!  Oh, wait on, he _*always*_ looks scary!


----------



## Steff

im so sick of this now,why do they slow all the songs down for its so ZzZzZz.

bye bye Aiden thats poor


----------



## Northerner

Wasn't my favourite


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Wasn't my favourite



we all said home time for aiden in this house lol x


----------



## katie

He is pretty though. and has lovely white teeth, aww.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steffie said:


> we all said home time for aiden in this house lol x



That was dreadful bye bye Aiden


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> He is pretty though. and had lovely white teeth, aww.



so has simon dnt mean i wanna hear him sing


----------



## Northerner

Apparently Wagner is singing Bat out of hell, and Cher is singing Shakespear's Sister's 'Stay' - should be interesting!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Apparently Wagner is singing Bat out of hell, and Cher is singing Shakespear's Sister's 'Stay' - should be interesting!



yeah heard cher was doing that.Poor meatloaf hope he dont tune in


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> ... Cher is singing Shakespear's Sister's 'Stay' - should be interesting!



that is so weird... suggested someone sings that song earlier on twitter. then i imagined Cher rapping to it  do I possess a 6th sense?


----------



## Steff

i fail to see how bella amis choice of song is halloween related 

p.s poor vocals


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> that is so weird... suggested someone sings that song earlier on twitter. then i imagined Cher rapping to it  do I possess a 6th sense?



*Spooky!*


----------



## Northerner

Belle Amie are soooooo bad!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Belle Amie are soooooo bad!!!



they pick a totally unrelated halloween song dress them up to look ridiculous but cause there simons act they get away with it


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> they pick a totally unrelated halloween song dress them up to look ridiculous but cause there simons act they get away with it



I thought everything was OK, except the vocals were rubbish! And that girl with the short hair shouldn't have put on a big wig!


----------



## Northerner

Rebecca is turning into a Vic and Bob pub singer parody, I'm afraid...


----------



## Steff

afraid i dont know the song so cant say alot


----------



## katie

Last week I thought Aiden should cover this song  It's a choon.


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Last week I thought Aiden should cover this song  It's a choon.



ahh katie can u tell me what it is?


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Last week I thought Aiden should cover this song  It's a choon.



Yes, that would have been good! Yet another sloooooowwww song though - I'm almost looking forward to Wagner at this rate!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Rebecca is turning into a Vic and Bob pub singer parody, I'm afraid...



she's frickin awesome and has never enunciated properly.


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> ahh katie can u tell me what it is?




Wicked Games by Chris Isaak


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Wicked Games by Chris Isaak



thanks hun o/h was saying everytime she sung the chorus i know this i do know this lol x


----------



## Northerner

From Cheryl Kerl:



> Pandamernium backstage! Louis give One Direction a jumbeau bag a Haribeau each an thor runnin aroond gannin bonkaz


----------



## aymes

Really hoped Trayc would nail this but something's missing, she doesnt look entirely comfortable to me


----------



## katie

hahaha greatness northe.

Why did Cheryl think that song was a good idea? URGH! poor TreyC.


----------



## Steff

trace was ok... forgetteble performance though.


----------



## katie

haha oops, for some reason it feels like the 'C' in 'Treyc' should be in caps


----------



## Northerner

I like the beat boxin' Bing on the adverts!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I like the beat boxin' Bing on the adverts!



lol yeah, great advert


----------



## Northerner

Poor choice for Matt. Getting bored of him singing girl songs


----------



## Steff

Brave to sing that in front of Simon,did it pay off not sure tbh..


----------



## aymes

Wasn't sure during the first half of the song but I think Matt got a lot better as it went on, not as great as last week though.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I really like Matt but that was not a good song choice.

Think they have all been pretty poor tonight apart from Mary


----------



## katie

How on earth _could_ Matt do a copy-cat version of a Leona Lewis song?


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Think they have all been pretty poor tonight apart from Mary



Agreed hun


----------



## Northerner

Gird up your loins folks - here he comes!


----------



## aymes

Louis really has to start saying Wagner's name properly, it's really disrespectful!


----------



## Northerner

AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHGHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## katie

aymes said:


> Louis really has to start saying Wagner's name properly, it's really disrespectful!



I know! It's even worse when he says "What letter does it begin with? 'W', Wagner!"

So rude!


----------



## Steff

Wheres mute arghhhhhh, not understood a single word he has sung from beginning to end....


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Northerner said:


> AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHGHHHHHHH!!!!!



He has got to go


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Wheres mute arghhhhhh, not understood a single word he has sung from beginning to end....



He forgot his words!


----------



## aymes

Hmmmm, well I guess by Wagner's very personal standards it was better than most weeks, his standards alone of course!


----------



## katie

Gah, simon just said it wrong too!


----------



## Steff

now simons saying his name wrong lol


----------



## Northerner

Well, it will be wrong if he stays and someone who can sing goes, but I suspect Belle Amie might be going based on performances so far.


----------



## Northerner

Paije is OK, but he does put in some very odd warbles at times!


----------



## Steff

Piaje was good


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Paije was good

O my good how strange does she look.


----------



## Steff

wheres bev when you need her with her fashion comments lol

she looks well weird i dont know the song but i think she is doing well


----------



## Northerner

I don't think I'll rush to download that one...


----------



## aymes

I have no words....


----------



## Sheilagh1958

her eyes are awful


----------



## katie

At least that wig covers her horrible roots


----------



## Steff

aymes said:


> I have no words....



you mean to say she silenced you but you commented on wagner wow lol


----------



## katie

Poor Gwen, what an insult!!


----------



## Northerner

One Direction doing Total Eclipse of the heart?


----------



## aymes

katie said:


> Poor Gwen, what an insult!!



Just what I said, you can't put them in anywhere near the same category!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Poor Gwen, what an insult!!



Gwen is awesome, La Weasel is not!


----------



## aymes

They're doing this a lot better than I expected!


----------



## Steff

Dear me there all looking abit poorly 
Nice song they did so-so. no big powerful voice with it so sounds like its lacking.


----------



## Northerner

OD annoy me by just standing loosely bending their knees, JLS they are not...


----------



## Sheilagh1958

They are a proper little boy band .....very cute but not really my cup of tea


----------



## Northerner

Cheryl Kerl 





> One Direction's still bermbed oota thor heids on Haribeau & Fanta an noo Semin wantz tuh pull thim frum t'neets sher


----------



## aymes

Dermot looks like he's part of the group!


----------



## katie

HAHAHA: " RealRobertWebb I like Wand Erection and I don't care what you say #factor "

Now that's what I hear when anyone says one direction


----------



## Steff

be interesting to see how she raps over stay.. or maybe she wont lol


----------



## katie

Hope she doesnt murder this classic choon


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> HAHAHA: " RealRobertWebb I like Wand Erection and I don't care what you say #factor "
> 
> Now that's what I hear when anyone says one direction



Why aren't I following him?!!


----------



## katie

It's halloween and she has less ridiculous make up than usual!


----------



## Steff

ohhhh hairs are standing on back of my neck, very impressed with cher


----------



## katie

Umm, why is she crying?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Nice to see her not rapping...................think she did well


----------



## Northerner

Thought that was terrific from Cher - well done!


----------



## Steff

thats the way to end a show fantastic!!!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Umm, why is she crying?



She's been suppressing her rapping instinct!!!


----------



## katie

Only just noticed how much she looked like Cheryl just then hehehe


----------



## rossi_mac

me & wifey watched the whole show tonight, cracking!

Vagner needs to exit stage left couple of crackers in there! the last gal and that Rebecca? Shame Adrian wasn't that great!

We've even popped over to ITV2!!!

Next we'll be voting? Not this week!

Cheers peeps!


----------



## Steff

right so after watching all that wagner aiden and bella ami all poor..


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> right so after watching all that wagner aiden and bella ami all poor..



You forgot La Weasel - she was sooooo annoying! Matt wasn't great either.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steffie said:


> right so after watching all that wagner aiden and bella ami all poor..



agree Steff one them is sleeping the X Factor house for the last time tonight


----------



## xxlou_lxx

its so weird I actually liked one direction tonight  I love bonnie tyler so thought oh aye here we go.... but I liked it  Didnt like Paige tonight tho  and wagner  wtf??? who gave him the right to kill a meat loaf song boooo!! meatloaf is THE MAN lol


----------



## teapot8910

Hopefully Wagner is out this week, especially after all the reports that he's now been banned from getting too close to the dancers!! YUCK


----------



## FM001

Best act last night was Cher lloyd by a mile, it took me by surprise as I was expecting her to break out raping at some point!


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Best act last night was Cher lloyd by a mile, it took me by surprise as I was expecting her to break out raping at some point!



Yes, I agree. I watched it again and she does really well - it's a difficult song as both the original singers were very distinctive. Couldn't quite hit Marcella's high notes, but wisely didn't try!  Nice to see she can be a bit mre versatile, she was becoming very boring and predictable!


----------



## Carina1962

For me this week it was Cher, Rebecca and Mary.  Going bingo in a min so will watch recorded version when i get back


----------



## FM001

carina62 said:


> For me this week it was Cher, Rebecca and Mary.  Going bingo in a min so will watch recorded version when i get back





Believe it or not I us to play bingo with my wife years ago, never did win and always struggled with more than 2 cards, some people had 6 cards and still managed to keep up and I was always in awe of them!


----------



## Carina1962

i can cope with 6 but have 4 to keep costs down.  I now only go once a month around payday because it was getting ridiculous at one time, i was going every week, sometimes twice a week and it's just a waste of money.  At least once a month is not too bad and i only spend ?20 for the whole night


----------



## Northerner

Well Widdy got through on strictly, so Wagner is a dead cert to get through tonight!


----------



## katie

Bon Jovi are so miming


----------



## newbs

I LOVE Bon Jovi, miming or not.


----------



## Steff

great start love bon jovi...x


----------



## Steff

must be compulsory to mime on x factor these days,,,, liked 2 or 3 of jamiriqious songs but not my greatest star.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> must be compulsory to mime on x factor these days,,,, liked 2 or 3 of jamiriqious songs but not my greatest star.



I thought he wasn't miming actually...looks real to me!


----------



## HelenP

Wow, go JK, brilliant.  (and singing live, I thought).

Not really got much to say about last night's performances tbh.  There's a couple of popular acts that I'm JUST not getting...................

xx


----------



## newbs

I thought Cher was good last night, hadn't really liked her much before, don't think there is anyone who really stands out this year though.  Don't have a favourite.


----------



## Steff

wonder if she will have short hair for you northey lol (rhianna)


----------



## Steff

dear me wont wanna be the one who cleans up after that lot lol, think she was singing live well sounded like she was  annoyingly im already humming the song ...


----------



## HelenP

Hmmmm, must get a dress like Rihanna's for when I go to Tesco's, lol.

God, her voice is irritating!!  But credit to her for doing it live, good on 'er.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Hmmmm, must get a dress like Rihanna's for when I go to Tesco's, lol.
> 
> God, her voice is irritating!!  But credit to her for doing it live, good on 'er.
> 
> xx



lol dont quite get the food fight connection but hay wish i was there


----------



## katie

So they all managed to sing live, well done singers


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Never thought I would see the day when Bon Jovi were singing on X Factor.......I bet the contestants loved that.

I hope that Wagner goes tonight or Aiden


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Never thought I would see the day when Bon Jovi were singing on X Factor.......I bet the contestants loved that.
> 
> I hope that Wagner goes tonight or Aiden



Oh well both through hun


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Northerner

Looks like I was right - Wagner through!


----------



## Northerner

Katie to go!!!!


----------



## HelenP

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Never thought I would see the day when Bon Jovi were singing on X Factor.......



New album to plug.  Simples.

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

got to be the girl group...................hope its not Mary


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Katie to go!!!!



well 50 50 chance hun  ......


gotta be bella ami though they been skating on thin ice for 3 weeks now


----------



## katie

she soooo wont go because simon wants her to stay, but im glad she's in the bottom 2 again hehehe!


----------



## Northerner

But Simon has to vote fr his group surely?


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> she soooo wont go because simon wants her to stay, but im glad she's in the bottom 2 again hehehe!



hahaa de ja vu for both acts been in bottom 2 before


----------



## HelenP

Despite myself, I'm quite liking Katie's performances, so I'm hoping it's Belle Amie who goes.

I KNEW Katie would be in the bottom two this week - it's those bl**dy white eyelashes - the GP didn't like her last time she had them either !!

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steffie said:


> well 50 50 chance hun  ......
> 
> 
> gotta be bella ami though they been skating on thin ice for 3 weeks now



Bell ami just haven't got what it takes....all down to Louis annd Danni now......if it was me I would save Katie


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> But Simon has to vote fr his group surely?



id of bet my house on it (if it wasnt the councils) but yeah surely he gotta


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Bell ami just haven't got what it takes....all down to Louis annd Danni now......if it was me I would save Katie



Dannii and Louis might try and get rid of Katie though so they have less competition next week!


----------



## Steff

those screetching cats are making my doggy go wild


----------



## HelenP

OUCH!!  Those harmonies are so unharmonious, it's painful !!

xx


----------



## katie

True northe, i guess he will have to vote for them lol. I bet he's well angry, u can tell he is trying to manufacture katie into something she isn't.


----------



## HelenP

Have they actually rehearsed this with each other?? ?? 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Have they actually rehearsed this with each other?? ??
> 
> xx



shocking all over the place


----------



## katie

Oh god she's annoyed me just by walking out on stage.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> True northe, i guess he will have to vote for them lol. I bet he's well angry, u can tell he is trying to manufacture katie into something she isn't.



She's mediocre 

Mind you, so were Belle Amie! They aren't so bad when they get going, but the solos are soooo weak!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

HelenP said:


> Have they actually rehearsed this with each other?? ??
> 
> xx


It didnt sound like it the girl with the very dark hair just doesn't have clue and her voice doesn't match the others........infact they just don't don't work as a group


----------



## Steff

both p**s poor but katie was marginally better


----------



## katie

come on british public!


----------



## Steff

OoOoOoo Louis has no bottle

poor simon aint winning this years x factor lol


bye bella amis see you on this morning tomorrow then thats it


----------



## Northerner

Booooooooo!!!!!!!  I wanted to punch Katie with all the overacting she was doing!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Glad the girl went .......Katie will be following in a few weeks time she just over eggs it to much for me


----------



## katie

I'm watching xtra factor... I can confirm her acting is as bad as her singing and she just called herself a "serious artist"


----------



## HelenP

I agree re Katie - I did prefer her and wanted her to be saved, but almost immediately regretted my decision once she started all the histrionics!!

xx


----------



## katie

I love that she's trending on Twitter as katie weasel hahaha


----------



## FM001

Disappointed the girl group Belle Amie went tonight, in fairness they were poor last night but in previous weeks very good, there harmony's are excellent but a couple of them did let the side down with their vocals.  Like to see Katie go next week, she was poor both nights and those tears tonight was just a act for the sympathy vote.


----------



## Carina1962

Does anyone know what happens to the X Factor rejects?


----------



## Steff

carina62 said:


> Does anyone know what happens to the X Factor rejects?



Back to selling burgers?

Nothing wrong with that btw


----------



## Carina1962

Well i was talking to my partner last night about it when we were watching it and he said that they will all get an agent out of this and probably go on to work in the entertainment industry ie cruise ships, theatres etc so I would think the world is their oyster so to speak but of course they won't get the fame that they probably hoped for, in which case I would be happy with that outcome wouldn't anybody?


----------



## Northerner

Right, what's the theme for tonight? I wonder if Cher will go back to her rapping? Will Katie Weasel look distraught? Will Wagner steal the show again?


----------



## Steff

American anthems is the theme


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> American anthems is the theme



Who will sing American Pie, I wonder?


----------



## HelenP

Yayyy!!  Not working tonight, so I can watch and join in the thread !!  

Hopefully if Katie goes back to normal black eyelashes tonight, she'll be fine.

Hopefully Matt will sing in tune tonight, cos I'm SOOO not getting him!!

Ooooh, we're off !

xx


----------



## katie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fIHClCW6hk&amp;feature=aso 

How has cher got so many tattoos? seriously, tut!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Who will sing American Pie, I wonder?



OoO Cher is kicking off nice one, yes i wonder will wagner do new york new york


boohoo she had to go and spoil it


----------



## Northerner

Hate this song - much prefer the 'Newport' version! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx8CZyFM4b4


----------



## katie

I liked the rap


----------



## teapot8910

She's reminding me of Lady Sovereign.....


----------



## Sugarbum

Her make up is amazing!


----------



## Sugarbum

Is it me or is Dermot looking old? Burning the candle at both ends me thinks....


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> Her make up is amazing!



Was about to say her make up is so much better this week and her skin looks better. shame the eyebrows are so heavily painted on still though


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Is it me or is Dermot looking old? Burning the candle at both ends me thinks....



yeah looking abit tired out there aint he   not my fault THIS time


----------



## HelenP

I LOVED Cher's original audition, but really haven't liked her that much since, as much as I want to..........

xx


----------



## HelenP

Oooooh, no no no, this song doesn't suit Mary at all, TERRIBLE start to the performance!

xx


----------



## Northerner

Mary sounds very weak this week


----------



## Steff

oh dear Mary that was not good tonight lov


----------



## teapot8910

HelenP said:


> Oooooh, no no no, this song doesn't suit Mary at all, TERRIBLE start to the performance!
> 
> xx



Not a brill choice by Louis at all! Poor Mary


----------



## Sugarbum

Christ I nearly fell asleep through that- what song is that Maz was singing? Never heard ot before.


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Christ I nearly fell asleep through that- what song is that Maz was singing? Never heard ot before.



no idea faith hill song apparently


----------



## teapot8910

Sugarbum said:


> Christ I nearly fell asleep through that- what song is that Maz was singing? Never heard ot before.



Faith Hill sings it, I think it was on the soundtrack from Pearl Harbour?


----------



## bev

No keen on either song and Mary was out of tune at times and you could tell she didnt like it.


----------



## Sugarbum

Mazza's dress is nice this week


----------



## Steff

louis- mary your a real person err glad you noticed that one mate


----------



## Sugarbum

Teapot you know your stuff!

Maz looks stressed...


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> louis- mary your a real person err glad you noticed that one mate



Think that was Louis' PC way of saying "you're old and fat but you can still belt 'em out"  

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Think that was Louis' PC way of saying "you're old and fat but you can still belt 'em out"
> 
> xx



ROFL!!!!!!! so glad your not at work lol


----------



## bev

Its Lily...


----------



## Steff

what a suprise she is doing gwen stefani she has been getting told the last 3 weeks she is gwen stefani lady gaga rolled into one....dont get how this is an american anthem, good song dont get me wrong


----------



## Northerner

Oh lawdy! She thinks she's Gwen Stefani! Trying stuff like this just exposes her inadequacy.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Oh lawdy! She thinks she's Gwen Stefani! Trying stuff like this just exposes her inadequacy.



nothing there very flat , no emotion, hope that thing goes tomorrow


----------



## HelenP

What DOES constitute an American Anthem??  They're just choosing songs by American artists, I'm sure that's not the same thing.............

Didn't like Katie's performance.  

Poor Katie - looks like hair and makeup ran out of time..................

xx


----------



## aymes

It's all been a bit dull and weak so far tonight, hope it picks up.


----------



## teapot8910

Not getting lots of applause, so maybe it's her last week.....


----------



## katie

God she is so cringe worthy!!!!


----------



## Steff

think i have had a bang on the head, i thought sinead o conner was irish

rubbish again aiden


----------



## Jennywren

Talking of cringe worthy Adian thats terrible


----------



## HelenP

Oh no, I hate this song with a passion, it's way up there in my list of all time most hated songs in the world EVER !!

xx


----------



## aymes

Steffie said:


> think i have had a bang on the head, i thought sinead o conner was irish
> 
> rubbish again aiden



It's also a Prince song.


----------



## Northerner

Don't like Aiden ruining this song. I suppose it was written by Prince, and that's the American connection? But most famously performed by an Irishwoman!


----------



## bev

I thought he sang it well.


----------



## Steff

aymes said:


> It's also a Prince song.



that explains that then


----------



## aymes

bev said:


> I thought he sang it well.



Me too, the only performance I've enjoyed so far tonight! He's got a really interesting voice.


----------



## Northerner

Brilliant? Nonsense Simon!


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> think i have had a bang on the head, i thought sinead o conner was irish



Prince wrote it.....

xx
EDIT  whoops, too late, lol, sorry


----------



## Sugarbum

Cant stand Aiden- whats wrong with his square mouth?

All abit poor so far apart from Cher...


----------



## Jennywren

Sometimes i think i must be watching something completely different lol , what with what the judges say


----------



## Sheilagh1958

aymes said:


> Me too, the only performance I've enjoyed so far tonight! He's got a really interesting voice.



I thought he was the best so far tonight .......everyone seems to be struggling tonight


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh dear this is too old for piage....


----------



## Northerner

He should have left out the 'Hey Ya' completely - awful!


----------



## Steff

yayy finally something i liked, looks like he is enjoying himself and liked the song choices,best of the night so far.


----------



## Twitchy

Ooh, liked that!


----------



## Jennywren

Was singing along to paige


----------



## teapot8910

Woooo finally a fun performance!


----------



## HelenP

That was a bit of a mess, but vocally good and in tune, yeah!!

xx


----------



## aymes

Enjoyed that!


----------



## Northerner

I liked the Monkee's sections, but not the Outkast bit.


----------



## katie

What did louis just say? missed it!! (seen comments on twitter about lenny henry)


----------



## Sheilagh1958

aymes said:


> Enjoyed that!



So did I ....and he had fun


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> What did louis just say? missed it!! (seen comments on twitter about lenny henry)



said paige was a mini lenny henry


----------



## Jennywren

Rebecca to win  or 1direction


----------



## bev

Love the song and she sings it well.


----------



## HelenP

I LOVE Adele's version of this song, but I HATE Rebecca's voice!!  But I have to grudgingly admit, she's done well .


xx


----------



## Steff

?whats the song bev??


----------



## teapot8910

Really like Rebecca, but she gets such serious songs every week!


----------



## Northerner

Rebecca is like a cross between Norah Jones and Sade.  Sang it very well though!


----------



## Sugarbum

Great dress becca is wearing


----------



## Twitchy

Wow - goosebumps & shivers down my spine!  Wow!


----------



## Steff

someone please tell me the song or ill go maddddddddddddd


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> ?whats the song bev??



Make you Feel My Love.  In the charts by Adele.  Youtube it, it's GORGEOUS

here ya go http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0put0_a--Ng

xx


----------



## katie

Thanks steff. louis is so ignorant.  He always compares his black acts to anybody else who is black. It's similar to his 'Yes we can!' thing with JLS


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Rebecca has got an unusual voice but i really like it


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Make you Feel My Love.  In the charts by Adele.  Youtube it, it's GORGEOUS
> 
> xx



ahhh thank you helen i can calm down now

as usual becca never fails brill x


----------



## Sugarbum

Anyone watching the Susan Boyle/Piers Morgan thing afterwards??


----------



## Sugarbum

Come On Wagner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HelenP

Actually,this is the song that Gamu covered, where everyone fell in love with her (I know it made me cry, and I didn't even particularly like Gamu!)

xx


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> Anyone watching the Susan Boyle/Piers Morgan thing afterwards??



nope gonna watch xtra factor


----------



## Northerner

Oh for goodness sake!


----------



## Steff

viva las flop


poor poor elvis

wernt even a hit for the guy until long after he died


----------



## teapot8910

All I'm saying is

O
M
G


----------



## Twitchy

Elvis has left the building...and is probably now spinning in his grave!! 

Dancers are good though...!


----------



## Jennywren

I Loved Elvis , poor poor poor elvis steffie


----------



## HelenP

F**?&$%%"+#@*@?$?!!!

xx


----------



## Northerner

The latter part is much better in comparison!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Twitchy said:


> Elvis has left the building...and is probably now spinning in his grave!!
> 
> Dancers are good though...!



The oOnly problem is he will still be here next week


----------



## Sugarbum

I'm voting Wagner


----------



## Jennywren

Loving matt and the song


----------



## Northerner

Matt sings ANOTHER woman's song....boring....


----------



## Sugarbum

Matt who? Bring back Wagner


----------



## Steff

no likies im afriad


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Matt sings ANOTHER woman's song....boring....



this isnt a woman's song


----------



## Sugarbum

Anyone else hating the bow on Dannii's dress?


----------



## bev

Love the song and he sings it well. He looks lovely until he speaks.


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> this isnt a woman's song



roberta flack was a woman


----------



## katie

Oops it is. ive only ever heard men singing it


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> this isnt a woman's song



Roberta Flack, surely? He sang it well though. Just wishing for something a bit different from him.


----------



## teapot8910

Sugarbum said:


> Anyone else hating the bow on Dannii's dress?



No not a fan of the frock!

Matts looking a bit tantastic this evening


----------



## bev

Sugarbum said:


> Anyone else hating the bow on Dannii's dress?



I thought she had her head on back to front....


----------



## Twitchy

Oooooh, I rather liked that.... brave choice!


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> Anyone else hating the bow on Dannii's dress?


YES!!  Lol, my sister texted me "WTF is Danni wearing??"  

xx


----------



## Steff

teapot8910 said:


> No not a fan of the frock!
> 
> Matts looking a bit tantastic this evening



fella keeps saying he reminds him of jamie oliver


----------



## Jennywren

Sugarbum said:


> Anyone else hating the bow on Dannii's dress?



Reminds me i need some bows for christmas presents , Matts got great eyes


----------



## katie

He sounds great when he sings high, but do we really need an album of a man singing like a woman?


----------



## aymes

That's one of my favourite songs of all time, was worried but I think he did it justice.


----------



## Northerner

I wish the crowd didn't shout down the judges comments.


----------



## HelenP

I thought the first half of Matt's performance was fab, didn't like the twiddly, over-egged, falsetto second half though.  This, imho, has been his best week, but on the whole, I still don't get all the Matt hype.

xx


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> I wish the crowd didn't shout down the judges comments.




Your a right grumpy bum tonight Northey - whats up....


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> Your a right grumpy bum tonight Northey - whats up....



Kate called off our evening of fun for the third time in a row. Am beginning to think she's found someone else...


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> I wish the crowd didn't shout down the judges comments.



I totally agree, it drives me nuts, but I'm guessing they're being whipped up by an over-excited floor manager (been there done that, lol, on various other TV shows!)

(And I'm not grumpy, lol, just an observation!)

xx


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Kate called off our evening of fun for the third time in a row. Am beginning to think she's found someone else...



Perhaps you need a bath............


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> Perhaps you need a bath............



I had one in 2004!


----------



## Northerner

I like this song Treyc


----------



## Steff

Lovely song well sung nice one trace


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> I had one in 2004!




She's just so picky Northey - I give er the elbow if I were you....she's a bit of a dumbo...


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Lovely song well sung nice one trace



Can't help comparing her to Alexandra Burke


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Can't help comparing her to Alexandra Burke



yeah i see where your coming from there Northey.


----------



## HelenP

Don't like the song much, but FANTASTIC performance.  My favourite of the night.

And THANK GOODNESS, for once they haven't put her in a hip-hugger tonight!!

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Treyc was really good tonight


----------



## Sugarbum

If she would only spell her name properly and not in text speak I could like her more...


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> If she would only spell her name properly and not in text speak I could like her more...



I'm with you on that  I heard that Cher wanted to be called Cher-L


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Can't help comparing her to Alexandra Burke



you sound like louis, hahaha


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> you sound like louis, hahaha



Nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## katie

Sugarbum said:


> If she would only spell her name properly and not in text speak I could like her more...



Please tell me it's not on purpose but is actually because her parents are stupid...


----------



## Steff

hmm kym wylde english, song title may have america but not an  anthem surely


----------



## Northerner

Lots more uncoordinated shuffling around from the teens!


----------



## katie

WAND ERECTION, I LOVE YOU!!

(Is it ok to say that word on here? )


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> WAND ERECTION, I LOVE YOU!!
> 
> (Is it ok to say that word on here? )



you just did


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> WAND ERECTION, I LOVE YOU!!
> 
> (Is it ok to say that word on here? )



The Mods are having an urgent discussion  They were pretty good.


----------



## Steff

Well Said Louis


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Think they will be in the top 3......the kids will love them


----------



## HelenP

Possibly the first time I've enjoyed them!!  Liam's vocals are strong, but not so sure the little blonde lad should be encouraged to take a solo part!

xx


----------



## katie

*starts a thread about the issues surrounding sex and diabetes* don't worry, just saved the day, phew.

I don't really love them but think I would if I was 10, they aren't bad


----------



## Twitchy

katie said:


> WAND ERECTION, I LOVE YOU!!
> 
> (Is it ok to say that word on here? )



Oh my goodness - my hubby just had to explain that to me!  

...I've lived a sheltered life!


----------



## Steff

so in summary best tonight for me was rebecca and paige.


mary,wagner,katie could all be in bother IMO.


----------



## Northerner

Wagner and the Weasel in the bottom two. Mary was poor tonight, but might get a sympathy vote. Cher was OK, Rebecca, TreyC and Wanderection were good. Paije was half good, Aiden was weird.


----------



## katie

Twitchy said:


> Oh my goodness - my hubby just had to explain that to me!
> 
> ...I've lived a sheltered life!



Now you've got it, it's all you will hear from now on 

Just had this discussion on Twitter:

@joeblogs I can't tell them apart. Someone explain who is who please

@Me Harry is the one with the face you particularly want to punch.

@joeblogs so all of them?

@Me Haha just found out the one I meant is called Liam =D

oops!


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> so in summary best tonight for me was rebecca and paige.



For me, it's Paige, Treyc and One Direction




> mary,wagner,katie could all be in bother IMO.



Was just thinking, whilst watching the recap, that although Mary was very poor tonight, I reckon she could kick any of 'em into the kerb in a sing-off!!

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Im dialing the Wagnar-phone


----------



## HelenP

Sugarbum said:


> Anyone watching the Susan Boyle/Piers Morgan thing afterwards??



Just remembered to answer this, lol.

Armstrong and Miller for me!

xx


----------



## Northerner

Sugarbum said:


> Im dialing the Wagnar-phone



So it's your fault!


----------



## aymes

Matt and Paije were my favourites tonight.


----------



## katie

Oh God, I think I just fell in love with Matt after what he just said on xtra factor


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Oh God, I think I just fell in love with Matt after what he just said on xtra factor



he is moving to bournemouth?


----------



## xxlou_lxx

katie said:


> Oh God, I think I just fell in love with Matt after what he just said on xtra factor



what he say? 

I wondered why the song ment so much to him?? 

Loved him and rebecca tnite id defo buy her album love her voice


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> he is moving to bournemouth?



That would be convenient what with my new found love of him haha, but no he just told a sob story


----------



## katie

xxlou_lxx said:


> what he say?
> 
> I wondered why the song ment so much to him??
> 
> Loved him and rebecca tnite id defo buy her album love her voice



his mum's best friend died so him mum raised her friend's kids.  He sang that song at his sisters wedding (im guessing one of the adopted ones?!)


----------



## xxlou_lxx

katie said:


> his mum's best friend died so him mum raised her friend's kids.  He sang that song at his sisters wedding (im guessing one of the adopted ones?!)



I see, me and the oh were debating what it could be, he thought like a lost baby etc


----------



## Jennywren

Rebecca matt and 1direction and paige were good for me last night


----------



## margie

I haven't seen much of the programme yet - I was watching Merlin - Pauline Collins was in it playing Alice, Gaius long lost love - who was enchanted. 

Hope to catch up with events with this mornings repeat.


----------



## Carina1962

Just caught up with Xtra Factor on this Sun morn after watching X Factor last night.  My prediction for bottom 2 this week is Wagner and Mary although i have been wrong every week so far.  All will be revealed tonight   I have enjoyed Cher, Rebecca, Tracyc and Matt for me.


----------



## bev

Anyone watching..


----------



## Steff

silly question haha

love this song, well i did haha


----------



## Northerner

Given what just happened on Strictly, expect Matt or Rebecca to go tonight...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Given what just happened on Strictly, expect Matt or Rebecca to go tonight...



i dont watch it but i guess by the thread it was not a popular kicking out


----------



## SacredHeart

There were actually three performances worth listening to this week. Ahead of the curve, I thought!


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> i dont watch it but i guess by the thread it was not a popular kicking out



Flavia and Jimmy Mistry 

I see XFactor are trying to revitalise Shayne Ward's career...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Flavia and Jimmy Mistry
> 
> I see XFactor are trying to revitalise Shayne Ward's career...



as usual i dont like it , miming again not to sure


----------



## SacredHeart

Northerner said:


> Flavia and Jimmy Mistry
> 
> I see XFactor are trying to revitalise Shayne Ward's career...



He had a career?


----------



## xxlou_lxx

SacredHeart said:


> He had a career?



pmsl, thats wat i was thinkin


----------



## xxlou_lxx

I love kylie cant wait!!!


----------



## HelenP

Lol, my sister and I just agreed "Rubbish song, but Shayne still has the sha**able factor" 

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Northerner said:


> Flavia and Jimmy Mistry
> 
> I see XFactor are trying to revitalise Shayne Ward's career...



Awhhh poor Jimmy he was so sad to go and didnt deserve to go at tall everyone was  really shocked.

Hope Wagner goes tonight but don't think he will


----------



## bev

HelenP said:


> Lol, my sister and I just agreed "Rubbish song, but Shayne still has the sha**able factor"
> 
> xx



Eeew - I cant see that at all - I thought he was gay....


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> Eeew - I cant see that at all - I thought he was gay....



pmsl @ both comments

He is certainly that Helen but id never be so shallow


----------



## bev

Love Kylie..


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> Love Kylie..



Ditto brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SacredHeart

She's not too bad, I have to admit. 

I don't know why I sit through the show though, when I could just youtube Rebecca, Matt and Paije, and save myself an hour or so of lamenting the state of the music industry.


----------



## Steff

Yup she goes through to the next round


----------



## HelenP

I like Kylie a lot as a person, but not really as a singer........

xx


----------



## Steff

please please wagner for the chop....or at least in the bottom two fgs!


----------



## bev

SacredHeart said:


> She's not too bad, I have to admit.
> 
> I don't know why I sit through the show though, when I could just youtube Rebecca, Matt and Paije, and save myself an hour or so of lamenting the state of the music industry.




It has very little to do with the music industry and a lot to do with watching people from ordinary backgrounds make it big.


----------



## Northerner

Blimmin Wagner through again!


----------



## Steff

Give me strengh arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! FIX FIX


----------



## Northerner

The Weasel to go!!!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> The Weasel to go!!!!!



deadlock i bet you!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steffie said:


> please please wagner for the chop....or at least in the bottom two fgs![/Q
> 
> No its making a mockery of the programme now
> 
> who will go now..............I think Katie


----------



## SacredHeart

Cole's face when Wagner went through was such comedy gold!


----------



## bev

What is going on with Katies hair.......looks like a drunken cat has found a bed on her head.........


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Cole's face when Wagner went through was such comedy gold!



Haha! Yes, she muttered something too!


----------



## SacredHeart

Ah well, at least it's migrating from her voicebox!


----------



## Northerner

Glad that Mary got through - hope she does better in the coming week.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Northerner said:


> Glad that Mary got through - hope she does better in the coming week.



Im glad Mary is still in.

Who will Cheryl save?


----------



## bev

awful song....


----------



## Northerner

Did she just say 'Sod it'?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

What a drama queen


----------



## Steff

I have a feeling katie will go through you know they seem to like her character


what a very very ott performance sitting on the floor in a heap silly mare


----------



## bev

Steffie said:


> I have a feeling katie will go through you know they seem to like her character
> 
> 
> what a very very ott performance sitting on the floor in a heap silly mare



agree...


----------



## Northerner

TreyC definitely better than Katie...


----------



## Sugarbum

I was writign a post- did Katie slip up or did she just decide to sit on her bum? What happened?

....damn this forum! I missed crutial TV!


----------



## Steff

well only one result tonight for me trace was better but i think my nan could of been better then katie tonight


----------



## HelenP

Oh dear, what's happened to Treyc??  TERRIBLE vocals!! She's usually one of me favourites.

xx


----------



## Sugarbum

Treyc sounded out of whack?


----------



## SacredHeart

Treyc is certainly the better singer. And less of a moaner.


----------



## Steff

Sugarbum said:


> I was writign a post- did Katie slip up or did she just decide to sit on her bum? What happened?
> 
> ....damn this forum! I missed crutial TV!



it was all part of her drama queen act, she then said sod it at the end


----------



## Sheilagh1958

HelenP said:


> Oh dear, what's happened to Treyc??  TERRIBLE vocals!! She's usually one of me favourites.
> 
> xx



Simon you weak man


----------



## Steff

what a joke !!! aww poor cheryl what a choice



p.s simon is a total !!!!! its about singing not who the public wanna see next week


----------



## Northerner

Boooooooooooo!!!!!!!!! What a con!


----------



## bev

Blinkety flip.....................


----------



## Steff

judges should have nothing to do with these results.......... TOTAL BLOODY BS


----------



## SacredHeart

Can we vote off Cheryl Cole, please? What a brat.


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Can we vote off Cheryl Cole, please? What a brat.



At least if she'd voted Katie off then it would have been down to the public vote.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

If the public wanted to see her next week she wouldn't of been in the bottom for the 3rd time.

With Cheryl not voting surely it should of gone to deadlock


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> If the public wanted to see her next week she wouldn't of been in the bottom for the 3rd time.
> 
> With Cheryl not voting surely it should of gone to deadlock





good point hun,im half tempted to boycott next weeks show


----------



## SacredHeart

Am I the only person who thinks Cole is a manipulative fake? Come on, I can't be the only one?


----------



## Sugarbum

bev said:


> Blinkety flip.....................




You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> Am I the only person who thinks Cole is a manipulative fake? Come on, I can't be the only one?



You're not keen on her are you? I can tell!


----------



## Sugarbum

Oh I'm sick of seeing crying girls every week on XF- makes me depressed.


----------



## Carina1962

the judges just feel sorry for Katie, what happened? did she forget her words at the end? cos she kept repeating the same lines.  I thought Tracyc was def a better singer.  Do you think Kyle and Shane were miming?


----------



## aymes

SacredHeart said:


> Am I the only person who thinks Cole is a manipulative fake? Come on, I can't be the only one?



Definately not the only one!


----------



## SacredHeart

No, I can't stand Cheryl Cole!

BUT, changing the subject - isn't it a bit strange to be having an Elton John week, since he's spoken out twice recently about how X Factor has no talent?!


----------



## bev

SacredHeart said:


> Am I the only person who thinks Cole is a manipulative fake? Come on, I can't be the only one?



Why pick on Cheryl - they are all fake - its celebrity land!


----------



## SacredHeart

Ah, she just winds me up. She's marketed as being so genuine and being the 'nation's sweetheart', when you can see right through her so easily.


----------



## HelenP

But this isn't the first time one of the judges has refused to vote between their own acts........is it?  I'm sure it's happened before.

I was wondering if it was tactical voting by the others - sending TreyC home, who is the better singer and therefore more of a  threat to their own acts?  They obviously know Katie is unpopular with the public, and will generally be low, if not bottom, in the voting.......................

xx


----------



## Northerner

I think it seems to have been because they didn't go to Cheryl last. When Simon had two acts in the bottom two he didn't choose one of them and it went to deadlock - doesn't seem fair..


----------



## SacredHeart

It's not just tonight, I just think she's been built up so much with not much to back her up. She's not really much of a singer, and the big doe-eyed 'I'm so real, pet', got old for me very quickly. Whichever one of the Pussycat Dolls they had for a while was much more interesting as a judge, I thought, and had more useful contributions.


----------



## Northerner

SacredHeart said:


> It's not just tonight, I just think she's been built up so much with not much to back her up. She's not really much of a singer, and the big doe-eyed 'I'm so real, pet', got old for me very quickly. Whichever one of the Pussycat Dolls they had for a while was much more interesting as a judge, I thought, and had more useful contributions.



I don't agree, I think Cheryl has worked very hard and I think a lot of the public's perception of her isn't of her own making, it's how she is portrayed by the voracious tabloid and Celeb press.


----------



## SacredHeart

That's ok, it's just my two penneth


----------



## Steff

tut tut some people should be banned from this thread 

think ill go and flaunce off into the strictly thread and start knocking a few of them down


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> tut tut some people should be banned from this thread
> 
> think ill go and flaunce off into the strictly thread and start knocking a few of them down



As long as it's not Flavia! Or Claudia!


----------



## SacredHeart

Hey, anyone can like her, it's just an opinion


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> As long as it's not Flavia! Or Claudia!



haha dont worry northener I wont as i dont know them personally to persecute them


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> But this isn't the first time one of the judges has refused to vote between their own acts........is it?  I'm sure it's happened before.
> 
> I was wondering if it was tactical voting by the others - sending TreyC home, who is the better singer and therefore more of a  threat to their own acts?  They obviously know Katie is unpopular with the public, and will generally be low, if not bottom, in the voting.......................
> 
> xx



I think it's because Simon wants Katie to be his british lady gaga, he bought her out of a record contract so she could be on the show.



Northerner said:


> I think it seems to have been because they didn't go to Cheryl last. When Simon had two acts in the bottom two he didn't choose one of them and it went to deadlock - doesn't seem fair..



Yeah, usually if it's 2 acts from the same category they go to that mentor last.


----------



## katie

Did anyone else find Katie's performance completely embarrassing and cringe-worthy? It was painful to watch.

(only just watched it)


----------



## margie

Her sing off performance was awful - she clearly forgot the words then practically gave up sinking to the stage and swearing - and not one judge mentioned it - and there was no apology for the language. 

If I was TreyC I would be feeling seriously let down.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> I think it's because Simon wants Katie to be his british lady gaga, he bought her out of a record contract so she could be on the show.



Blimey you get all the inside goss!


----------



## katie

margie said:


> Her sing off performance was awful - she clearly forgot the words then practically gave up sinking to the stage and swearing - and not one judge mentioned it - and there was no apology for the language.
> 
> If I was TreyC I would be feeling seriously let down.



yes, *cringe* it was awful. How could they not mention how rude she was? 

Just found out that katie also once opened for East 17 at Shepherds bush Empire (as well as the record contract), so much for being an ameture


----------



## bev

Is anyone going to watch this tonight - dont want to be talking to myself...he heBev


----------



## lucy123

I will be with you Bev - although may keep disappearing as I have THE party to go to!!


----------



## bev

good - at least we have each other...mind you Steph is home now so no excuses...come on Steph where are you.


----------



## aymes

I'm here too!


----------



## lucy123

Hi Aymes,

Now there is a rumour that it is a double eviction tomorrow.
Also have JLS, Westlife and Take that tomorrow night.
Theme is Elton John tonight...It was suggested Katie did the Bitch is back..but I think she has refused!


----------



## aymes

lucy123 said:


> Hi Aymes,
> 
> Now there is a rumour that it is a double eviction tomorrow.
> Also have JLS, Westlife and Take that tomorrow night.
> Theme is Elton John tonight...It was suggested Katie did the Bitch is back..but I think she has refused!



I heard that too, think it then said she might do I'm Still Standing instead....

Really looking forward to Take That tomorrow night (well, and the documentary tonight!)


----------



## bev

aymes said:


> I'm here too!



Yay - did you go to london today...


----------



## aymes

bev said:


> Yay - did you go to london today...



No couldn't make it today in the end


----------



## aymes

Disappointed with Paije, do really like him but there wasn't a lot he could do with the song to really impress....


----------



## lucy123

I agree Aymes - also think they are still dressing him completely wrong - would love to hear him sing 'pack up your troubles! or even Mr Bo Jangles??


----------



## bev

I think they tried to copy his last weeks performance but it didnt have the same impact did it...


----------



## rachelha

Aiden sounds a bit flat to me.  His voice is really whiney too.


----------



## aymes

Od Aiden Aiden Aiden, what were you thinking with the silver jacket....


----------



## lucy123

Hi Rachel,

I agree not good..not good.


----------



## rachelha

aymes said:


> Od Aiden Aiden Aiden, what were you thinking with the silver jacket....



WS he trying to have a space/rocket man look, whatever it does not work


----------



## bev

Another boring song - they should give him something fun to do


----------



## rachelha

I hope Mary is better this week


----------



## bev

Not a good start...


----------



## aymes

Not sure about Mary, although she did nail that last note!


----------



## lucy123

Was better than last week...


----------



## rachelha

Don't know Danni is talking about that sounded in tune to me.  I did not like the cheesy key change though. Not sure about the thing in her hair.


----------



## bev

Out of tune....


----------



## lucy123

The Weasel is awful...will def go this week!


----------



## aymes

Oooh, Katie's poor..


----------



## rachelha

bev said:


> Out of tune....



Yep, and out of time.


----------



## rachelha

lucy123 said:


> The Weasel is awful...will def go this week!



Let's hope so


----------



## rachelha

Scrap, scrap!!


----------



## aymes

What was Simon watching? Not the same thing as me that's for sure...


----------



## lucy123

Thing there is a bit of saving face here with the judges...
Katie is jsut soooo.....annoying.,...and comes for the sympathy from every angle.....


----------



## lucy123

Here he comes...yum yum....


----------



## aymes

Matt was so good last week, really hope he can live up to it..


----------



## rachelha

I thought he was meant to be over on the island at the rave for us.


----------



## bev

Song was better last week - but he is singing this good


----------



## rachelha

bev said:


> Song was better last week - but he is singing this good



Agreed, good but not up to last weeks, but that would have been difficult


----------



## lucy123

He is on his way now Rachel...get ready....
The Elton songs aren't going down well tonight I think.... a lot of struggling.


----------



## aymes

Thought that was really good, not as amazing as last week (but that would be tough) but enjoyed it, agree with Simon that I'd like it to have gone on a little bit longer


----------



## lucy123

Anyone know what Cher or Rebecca are singing?


----------



## rachelha

lucy123 said:


> Anyone know what Cher or Rebecca are singing?



I think Rebecca might be candle in the wind


----------



## lucy123

Great start!


----------



## rachelha

She is looking like a mini cheryl every week, good version of the song though


----------



## lucy123

Loved it!  Best so far tonight!


----------



## rachelha

How much make up has Louie got on??


----------



## bev

She is looking better and that was ok - but not brilliant and I dont like her style of rap


----------



## lucy123

Could be his BP his up as he has took a bit of stick tonight..or could be the fact Wagner is coming....


----------



## aymes

Nope, still don't get 'it' with Cher, really can't see the appeal in her performances, maybe I'm getting old....

She does look better with the more natural make up though, I'll give her that!


----------



## rachelha

Why do they have to keep making do two sings together?


----------



## aymes

Oh dear, what can you say about Wagner......


----------



## rachelha

Oh dear, I was hoping he might show he could sing with the circle of life part, but no.


----------



## aymes

They still can't pronounce his name!


----------



## rachelha

Wagner looks completely baffled by it all


----------



## lucy123

Simon and Louie ....what is going on tonight???
Dermot - so sweet.


----------



## rachelha

He looked like a circus ring master.  Dermot is a great host.  I liked the way he kept reminding Katie of what a crap week she had had ;-)


----------



## aymes

One Direction aren't necessarily my cup of tea but they definately can sing, they're good for what they are.


----------



## lucy123

That was lovely...I love that song.


----------



## bev

They sang it well - I think the tweens will like them


----------



## rachelha

aymes said:


> One Direction aren't necessarily my cup of tea but they definately can sing, they're good for what they are.



Hmm i am not sure about Zayn's voice it is not as strong as the others.


----------



## rachelha

rachelha said:


> Hmm i am not sure about Zayn's voice it is not as strong as the others.



I agree with Simon, I think they may win


----------



## aymes

I can't fault Rebecca's voice, which is great, but I struggle to get excited about her.


----------



## rachelha

That was really good, although I find her accent when singing a bit strange


----------



## lucy123

I would buy her CD ...
Mat Cuddles to get me in the mood, followed by Candles and Rebecca CD playing softly....


----------



## bev

Brilliant - as ever - but I wish they would send her to confidence lessons - even the way she stands is shy...


----------



## aymes

Matt was my favourite tonight! Maybe followed by One Direction and Mary (for that final note alone!)

Rumour has it that it is a double elimination tomorrow, if that is the case then my prediction would be Katie to go and Paije and Wagner (surely the joke is over now...?) in the sing off.....


I stand corrected Dermot....so I'd say KAtie and Paije bottom two...


----------



## rachelha

Ooh only single eviction, I think Katie should go, she was poor.


----------



## lucy123

I agree ..she was very poor tonight and didn't like her cheesy talk with our little Dermot either!


----------



## SacredHeart

I'm not normally one to get into a tizzy over a contestant in a positive way, but can I please have access to a time machine so I can fast forward and own a copy of Rebecca's album?


----------



## Carina1962

my prediction is katie and wagner (or paige) in bottom 2 and i bet katie will scrape through again although i've been wrong in my predictions every week so far  If it is double elimination then it SHOULD be wagner and katie to go but as Simon says, anything can happen on X Factorl.  My fave tonight was Cher and Matt


----------



## HelenP

I was working tonight, and only managed to catch Rebecca  so not really qualified to comment yet.  

However, having watched the little clips at the end of the show, I have to say from what I saw that it didn't look like Wagner was the worst tonight............
(but I still think he should go now, lol)

xx


----------



## Northerner

Just watched my recording. The absolute best parts of the show were the fleeting glipmpses of the sublimely gorgeous Emma Watson with her fantastic short hairstyle - oh, if only I was 30 years younger! 

Cher, Matt and Rebecca best singers of the night. Katie was dreadful and it's quite embarrassing listening to the judges' nonsense about her. Wagner was nearly, but not quite, as dreadful, Aiden was weird as usual. Mary a bit boring. Paije rubbish - they're trying to make him into a British Sean Kingston.


----------



## katie

SacredHeart said:


> I'm not normally one to get into a tizzy over a contestant in a positive way, but can I please have access to a time machine so I can fast forward and own a copy of Rebecca's album?



she's genius and far too good for the show.

Just watched and I think Cher's performance was finally as good as her audition


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> ... Katie was dreadful and it's quite embarrassing listening to the judges' nonsense about her. ..




exactly how i felt


----------



## Jennywren

Missed x factor last night  because hubby paid to watch Hayes fight , so gonna watch x factor now


----------



## HelenP

Caught up with XF this morning.  OMG, what a big fat pile of pants, it was ear-torture listening to most of them.

The only ones I enjoyed this week were Cher - although it was scary how like Cheryl she looked - and One Direction.  

As for Aiden - he ws even worse than Wagner this week, if it wasn't for the tweenies, he'd be out on his ear, I reckon.

I'm really not enjoying it on the whole this year (but will still watch to the end, lol), there's nobody I really like.  But on the other hand, it's nice to be able to appreciate anyone who gives a decent performance, when you have no favourites.

xx


----------



## Northerner

Please get rid of Katie this week! I'd much prefer Wagner to stay over her, at least he's a bit of a laugh. Hopefully, there won't be the same stupid situation as last week.


----------



## Steff

Off to watch it now for the next hour, by sounds of it not missed much at all


----------



## katie

lol nice miming guys! this week it doesn't sound like theyve even tried to make it sound like the group song is live


----------



## Steff

paige started after the first word lol, very bad miming x


----------



## bev

Opening song was awful...


----------



## Steff

Take that are bound to be last on, keep us all watching lol..
son just asked are they all deaf(JLS) they have those things in there ears .


----------



## katie

aww,aren't JLS lovely


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> aww,aren't JLS lovely



Just adorable aston is sweet.


----------



## katie

I love YOU JLS!


----------



## Northerner

What are those things in their ears? Liked Wagner's miming! Haha!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> What are those things in their ears? Liked Wagner's miming! Haha!



It lets them hear what they sing.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> It lets them hear what they sing.



How awful for the poor things!


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> Just adorable aston is sweet.



If I were to buy the JLS condoms, I would buy the one with Aston's face on it.


(joking )


----------



## HelenP

Awwww, gotta love the JLS boys.  Good on 'em for singing live (although they did sound a bid rough, lol).

Wish they'd ditch Westlife now, and go straight onto Take That!

xx


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> How awful for the poor things!



                    .


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> Awwww, gotta love the JLS boys.  Good on 'em for singing live (although they did sound a bid rough, lol).
> 
> Wish they'd ditch Westlife now, and go straight onto Take That!
> 
> xx



I wish they'd ditch both bands!


----------



## Steff

cmon who wants to hear westlife grrr


----------



## katie

*snore*                   .


----------



## Carina1962

i saw Westlife in concert 3 years running with my daughter because she was a big fan when she was living at home with me and i was very impressed as to what a great show they put on


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> cmon who wants to hear westlife grrr



Rather have the Saturdays!  (presses mute button)


----------



## HelenP

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> xx



and of course louis will be especilly pleased to see kian as he is doing a show with him on itv2 putting a new girl band together.


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> and of course louis will be especilly pleased to see kian as he is doing a show with him on itv2 putting a new girl band together.



Well, to be honest, I think Louis is always pleased to see the Westlife boys, if you know what I mean !! 

xx


----------



## katie

Dermot just shared bodily fluids with louis, teehee.


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Well, to be honest, I think Louis is always pleased to see the Westlife boys, if you know what I mean !!
> 
> xx



have no idea what you mean Helen


----------



## Steff

Right now i go quiet for 4 minutes and watch intently.


----------



## katie

Why did Robbie have to come back and ruin it for Take That??? urgh.


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> Dermot just shared bodily fluids with louis, teehee.








xx


----------



## Steff

i heard Howard had broke his foot doing well do far.


----------



## HelenP

Come on Gary, show 'em how it's done....

xx


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> xx



sorry 

Seriously Robbie was AWFUL just then.  I quite liked the new Take That stuff, if it ain't broke, don't break it.

think that's the saying.


----------



## katie

Why is my dad on stage with Take That wearing a Robbie Williams mask??


----------



## aymes

That's how it's done, love it love it love it!!!

Can't wait until July now!!

(yes, I am a bit if a fan...!)


----------



## Steff

WOOOOOOOO back up off the floor now...was waiting for that for a week it was recorded so many more runs of that one to come 

get katie out 
get katie out!

oops wrong show thats big brother lol


----------



## Steff

Alan you have gone quiet, one mention of the saturdays and he slips away


----------



## Carina1962

it seems strange to see Robbie back with the band and isn't Mark Owen small? lol


----------



## HelenP

OMG Gary Barlow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Alan you have gone quiet, one mention of the saturdays and he slips away



I've had the programme on pause/play so I can just fast forward through the adverts and boybands - not my kind of thing at all!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I've had the programme on pause/play so I can just fast forward through the adverts and boybands - not my kind of thing at all!



lol i understand you might get 3 girl groups on next week if your lucky Alan.x


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> OMG Gary Barlow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx



Doesn't he just highlight how bad Robbie is?? 



Northerner said:


> I've had the programme on pause/play so I can just fast forward through the adverts and boybands - not my kind of thing at all!



Good idea


----------



## HelenP

I've a horrid feeling it will be bye bye Paige tonight.......... 

xx


----------



## Steff

happy so far... good night for cheryl so far

oh dear he is through again, lol


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> Doesn't he just highlight how bad Robbie is??



Yeah, on his own Robbie is okay.  But compared to Gary's natural lovely voice, his own voice sounds forced and shouty.

xx


----------



## Carina1962

not Wagner again!!


----------



## katie

BYEBYE KATIE! please


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> I've a horrid feeling it will be bye bye Paige tonight..........
> 
> xx



phew you were wrong hun 


please katie please go away


----------



## HelenP

Haha, that is SUCH a fix!!

Only way to get rid of Katie for sure is to put her up against a favourite in the sing off.

However, imo Aiden was defo the worst performer last night.........

xx


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> phew you were wrong hun



Yes.  It's good to be wrong sometimes.

xx


----------



## rachelha

Katie's going home.  At least I really hope so.  Surely she will get the hint anyway soon


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Yes.  It's good to be wrong sometimes.
> 
> xx



I would not know about that


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> Haha, that is SUCH a fix!!
> 
> Only way to get rid of Katie for sure is to put her up against a favourite in the sing off.
> 
> However, imo Aiden was defo the worst performer last night.........
> 
> xx



I dont think they would fix the vote part. Just because of all those fines these channels got after charging people for calling after comps were closed.


----------



## Steff

Got alot riding on this o/h says katie to stay i say she is going whoever is right has to goto the chippy lolol.


----------



## Northerner

Aiden is just not very good at times


----------



## katie

Teehee Nicolo (remember him?) just tweeted and called Katie a b*tch.  Surely that's proof since they've met?


----------



## HelenP

OMG  Aiden sounds bl**dy awful again!! 

xx


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Aiden is just not very good at times



agreed he woke up my dog as well not happy 


now just how dramatic will Katie be tonight


----------



## Sheilagh1958

hope kate goes but think it will be aiden


----------



## rachelha

oh dear, I actually think Katie is better tonight


----------



## HelenP

Unpopular view, I guess, but Katie is WAY better than Aiden in the sing off.
*ducks*

xx


----------



## Northerner

Katie will stay I think. She is singing this quite well, plus Simon wants her to stay in, Cheryl will vote for her and Louis will want her in because Wagner is more popular than her so will continue to be above her in future shows.


----------



## aymes

Deadlock I reckon...


----------



## Steff

katie has simon wrapped around her little finger...

bye bye aiden


----------



## katie

I fooking hate simon


----------



## Steff

aymes said:


> Deadlock I reckon...



well done aymes lol x


----------



## Northerner

Katie Weasel is a silly mare


----------



## katie

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Steff

fooking knew it what a stupid ars$e that simon is arghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Northerner

What's the betting Aiden just grunts when asked how he feels?


----------



## HelenP

I'm SHOCKED that Aiden got so few votes from the general public, but he HAS been getting progressively worse every week.

I think his tweenie fans have realised how sh*te he is and have abandoned ship, and jumped on board the good ship One Direction.

xx


----------



## sofaraway

Shame I like Aiden, wasn't great in the singoff but overall he's better than Katie


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> What's the betting Aiden just grunts when asked how he feels?



oooh he strung a sentence together lol, twitter had a leak oops!

looks like im off to chippy


----------



## katie

"Obviously that's uncorroborated..." hahaha.


----------



## aymes

sofaraway said:


> Shame I like Aiden, wasn't great in the singoff but overall he's better than Katie



Agreed, his performance of Mad World in week 1 was excellent, he just never managed to live up to that.


----------



## Northerner

Have to say that Katie's performance was a lot better than Aiden's, but I really dislike all the histrionics - she ought to watch it back and realise why people don't take to her.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

aymes said:


> Agreed, his performance of Mad World in week 1 was excellent, he just never managed to live up to that.



I am surprised he didnt do mad world he might of stayed in if he had


----------



## Carina1962

just watching Xtra Factor and i must admit i admire Wagner for saying that he is not expecting to win but would just like a career in show business, at least he's being realistic


----------



## FM001

Aiden was terrible on Saturday night and absolutely destroyed Rocket Man, but have to say yet again that this years show is the worst ever and not one of them deserve to win.


----------



## MeanMom

HelenP said:


> I'm SHOCKED that Aiden got so few votes from the general public, but he HAS been getting progressively worse every week.
> 
> I think his tweenie fans have realised how sh*te he is and have abandoned ship, and jumped on board the good ship One Direction.
> 
> xx



Theres one Tweenie fan in this house who is heartbroken at the loss of Aiden, hates One Direction, and its all my fault he has gone out because i wont let her vote (and I dont either - Simon Cowell has enough money) 

Re Twitter - it said on there the bottom two before the show started - if an 11 year old can find that out I'm sure Mr Cowell can.


----------



## Steff

I'm not going to see this tonight so i hope to come on tomorrow and read through a load of posts ok so dont let me down guys lol x


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> I'm not going to see this tonight so i hope to come on tomorrow and read through a load of posts ok so dont let me down guys lol x



Oh dear, soz I'm working tonight!!  But hopefully I'll be able to pop on for a bit when I get home, and post my views!

The Beatles this week.  UGH.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Oh dear, soz I'm working tonight!!  But hopefully I'll be able to pop on for a bit when I get home, and post my views!
> 
> The Beatles this week.  UGH.
> 
> xx



oh dear i aint missing much then , the only bit I will miss is the judges bitching lol


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> oh dear i aint missing much then , the only bit I will miss is the judges bitching lol



Since you've already seen a few episodes this season, you already know what that will consist of, yawn!


----------



## aymes

****WARNING*******SPOILER**********

Can't vouch for the source but according my mum tonight's songs are.....(not sure what site she reads them on but she's usually right!)















Katie- Help
Wagner- Hippy Hippy Shake/Get Back/Hey Jude
Paije- Let It Be
Rebecca- Yesterday
Matt- Come Together
Mary- Something
One Direction- All You Need Is Love
Cher- Imagine

Some potential for some really classic songs to be murdered tonight I think.......


----------



## Steff

[

katies song chioce is very apt


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Wagner- Hippy Hippy Shake/Get Back/Hey Jude
> Paije- Let It Be
> One Direction- All You Need Is Love
> Cher- Imagine
> ...



{{{{{Shudder}}}}}

I wonder what rap Cher is going to put into Imagine? 

Wagner or Katie must go this week, surely? The worse thing is that Treyc who was a decent person and singer is going to be left out of the tour - they're taking top 9 and she was tenth


----------



## HelenP

Oh dear - Paige and One Direction are totally screwed with 2 of the most boring songs on the planet.  Hey Jude is the third, but with Wagner on it, I'm sure it will be barely recognisable..

Let it Be is SOOOOOOOO not Paije's style of song, what the Hell is Danni thinking??

As someone (Louis?) said last week of ELton John - HOW many albums did they make, and these are the best the Mentors can come up with?? ??

Matt is surely gonna be stand out tonight - There have been so many versions of Come Together over the years, in so many styles, whatever he does with it is sure to be good.  Hope the falsetto is minimal though.

xx
PS I have a feeling it will be Paije and Katie in the sing-off, and it'll be bye bye Paije.


----------



## margie

I like Let it Be though it depends on how it is done. Hey Jude is my cousin's all time faovurite song.

I think Wagner would be more suited to Octopus' garden or Maxwell's Silver Hammer or given his past few weeks - She was just 17 which although not written by the Beatles was performed by them.

If Imagine is allowed (that was John Lennon after the split) surprised no one is doing Live and Let Die as they could make a real production number out of it.

Northener apparently there is a rap version of Imagine out on the internet somewhere.


----------



## katie

what the... Matt has changed his singing voice completely!


----------



## aymes

I liked Matt's performance, not what I was expecting but enjoyed it, think Matt is emerging as my favourite......


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> what the... Matt has changed his singing voice completely!



Sounds dreadful !  I always think this is a poor song choice given the vast number they could choose from.


----------



## Northerner

Have to say I've been pretty unimpressed with Dannii's mentoring efforts this season - often getting song choices wrong, styling changes etc. I don't think she's making the same kind of efforts since having her baby. Bring on Nicole Scherzinger!


----------



## Northerner

Louis is an idiot - it's a BEATLES song! She sang it really well, I thought. I'd have been terrified sat on those steps - they were high!


----------



## margie

What's with Simon and Cheryl - they are being incredibly rude arguing.


----------



## margie

One direction's version of All you need in Love was very Karaoke.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Louis is an idiot - it's a BEATLES song! She sang it really well, I thought. I'd have been terrified sat on those steps - they were high!



I thought it was good too.

I love Cheryl and Simon arguing  Makes it far more interesting.


----------



## Northerner

I wish they'd tone down the screaming a bit, I can't hear anything the judges are saying - because I've had to press the mute button! 

I dislike the way that OD just shuffle around every week...


----------



## margie

katie said:


> I thought it was good too.
> 
> I love Cheryl and Simon arguing  Makes it far more interesting.



Its one thing arguing during the judging - but to carry on to the extent of ignoring Dermot is too far for me.


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Louis is an idiot - it's a BEATLES song! She sang it really well, I thought. I'd have been terrified sat on those steps - they were high!



Actually, it's a John Lennon song


----------



## margie

The Peace Monument to John Lennon at Liverpool One


----------



## bev

This is the only song Rebecca cant sing...


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I wish they'd tone down the screaming a bit, I can't hear anything the judges are saying - because I've had to press the mute button!
> 
> I dislike the way that OD just shuffle around every week...



Ive got the subtitles on


----------



## aymes

Been having washing up 'disagreements' at home, been neglecting this thread!

So to catch up on my opinions!.....Still don't really rate Cher, either find her odd or, like today, dull. One Direction, not their best but it was pleasant enough, better than I thought it would be with the song choice. Rebecca, can't fault her voice but I do find her a little boring, the same thing every week, tonight wasn't her strongest night.


----------



## margie

Rebecca's voice was shaking - and yesterday is such a simple tune that any shaking will show up.

I don't like this version of Something - I normally love the song - but not this version - particularly dislike the bit where she keeps singing the same line over and over again - it just detracts.


----------



## aymes

Whatever happens in the rest of the song Mary always manages to totally nail that final note!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Mary was the best by far tonight


----------



## katie

I think that was Paije's best performance.


----------



## katie

He really was a little luther vandross tonight


----------



## Northerner

Paije did another silly little ee-ee-ee bit again


----------



## Sheilagh1958

katie said:


> I think that was Paije's best performance.



Yes I agree

O no it must be nearly time for Wagner


----------



## margie

I quite liked Paije tonight

Time to hide behind cushions - I still think Louis has missed a trick just think of the staging for an octopus' garden or yellow submarine.....


----------



## aymes

margie said:


> I quite liked Paije tonight
> 
> Time to hide behind cushions - I still think Louis has missed a trick just think of the staging for an octopus' garden or yellow submarine.....



Just what my Mum said!


----------



## margie

Did he just say Tuckson Arizona - someone should help him with his pronunciation.


----------



## aymes

Well, I gues it's not Wagner's worst night........


----------



## Northerner

He was heading left when he 'shook it to the right' :


----------



## aymes

What's Danni on about??

Bit unfair of Cheryl, surely that's a conversation to have off the air whether he said anything or not?


----------



## margie

I think Danni was referring to the "story" in the last few shows which last week they said would continue this week - she was questioning where it had gone.


----------



## aymes

margie said:


> I think Danni was referring to the "story" in the last few shows which last week they said would continue this week - she was questioning where it had gone.



Ah, ok that's totally passed me by, I must usually zone out for Wagner's judging!


----------



## bev

aymes said:


> What's Danni on about??
> 
> Bit unfair of Cheryl, surely that's a conversation to have off the air whether he said anything or not?



Cheryl made herself look stupid and childish...I'm still Cheryl from the cobbles...


----------



## aymes

Woah... new look indeed! Comment on the short hair Northerner?


----------



## Northerner

Short hair! Katie to win! even if it is a wig!


----------



## aymes

I'm surprising myself but....that actually wasn't too bad...


----------



## katie

I thought she was 'schtick'.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I thought she was really good tonight.

Wagner to come tomorrow hopefully........think Rebecca could possibly be in bottom two tonight


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Woah... new look indeed! Comment on the short hair Northerner?



Haha! I made my post before seeing this - am I so predictable?  I thought she sang it very well, apart from those bits where she puts a break in instead of sustaining the note, like Paije was doing earlier and like Diane Vickers did/does.


----------



## bev

Hmmm...I think that was a bit good.....but dont tell Steph or Katie.......


----------



## margie

It was too slow for my liking but she did keep to the tune.

The judges are really doing all they can to build up her vote.


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I thought she was really good tonight.
> 
> Wagner to come tomorrow hopefully........think Rebecca could possibly be in bottom two tonight



Matt has just reminded me I didn't like him tonight either


----------



## teapot8910

Love Matt just for squaring up to Wagner!!


----------



## HelenP

Didn't think I'd ever say this, but I really dont' think I'll be watching this series of XF any more.  

The baying audience is getting worse every week (I know they get gee'd up to do it, but still) and it's now reached the point where it's absolutely ridiculous, and it's getting on my wick something chronic.  

Add to that the fact that really don't like anyone in the competition, and there are some whose voices I detest, and ............................ well, what's the point?

As a reality show junkie, it galls me to say it, but I'm just not enjoying it.  Is it nearly time for American Idol to return?? 

(Course, I do have 7 whole days to change my mind.........................  )

xx


----------



## Northerner

I'm with you Helen - hate the awful screaming from the crowd, will have to use katie's tip of mute and subtitles (and maybe for some of the songs too!). There really is no 'stand-out' contestant this year. I think my final 3 will be Matt, Cher and OD. I'll probably keep watching though, at least it's weaned me off Casualty!


----------



## Steff

After watching sky plus this morning my opinion on last night was matt one direction mary and paige all safe, katie wagner and im sad to say rebecca could go i did not like her voice last night

As for katies hair thats one hell of a transformation and she did not suit it she looked like one of the 7 dwarfs..Anyway I was abit fed up of the simon and cheryl show as well all very yawn!!


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Steffie said:


> After watching sky plus this morning my opinion on last night was matt one direction mary and paige all safe, katie wagner and im sad to say rebecca could go i did not like her voice last night
> 
> As for katies hair thats one hell of a transformation and she did not suit it she looked like one of the 7 dwarfs..Anyway I was abit fed up of the simon and cheryl show as well all very yawn!!



I ended up doin the dishes through watching it! I thought beatles week was poor, an aquired taste as far as im concerned (sorry beatles fans) Just bored me to tears last night and hate to say it but wagner was probably the only entertaining act of the night


----------



## tracey w

I think poor Katie being voted off are the least of her worries, if the Sunday papers are to be believed


----------



## margie

Does anyone think that Katie is trying to channel Connie Fisher with her new look?


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Does anyone think that Katie is trying to channel Connie Fisher with her new look?



yeah i do for sure.


----------



## tracey w

margie said:


> Does anyone think that Katie is trying to channel Connie Fisher with her new look?



I thought it was a wig?


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Does anyone think that Katie is trying to channel Connie Fisher with her new look?



Ooh! Connie Fisher! Mmmmmm.....


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> I think poor Katie being voted off are the least of her worries, if the Sunday papers are to be believed



Ooh, what's the gossip??


----------



## aymes

It sure if it was a wig or not but I thought the cropped hair really suited her, a much better look than some of her past craziness!


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> Ooh, what's the gossip??



Dont like to gossip  but you can find it on notw online im sure, if you dont have the paper.


----------



## katie

tracey w said:


> Dont like to gossip  but you can find it on notw online im sure, if you dont have the paper.



Eeew lol. Unfortunately you have to pay to use the NOTW website now so I can't view the evidence


----------



## tracey w

katie said:


> Eeew lol. Unfortunately you have to pay to use the NOTW website now so I can't view the evidence



Oh i see, well an undercover journalist sourced the story. But well you get the picture, poor Katie, she has had it rough these last few weeks


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Eeew lol. Unfortunately you have to pay to use the NOTW website now so I can't view the evidence



There's some nasty stuff about her granny if some of the other stuff on google refers to the same thing.  No need for all that, why can't we just dislike her? All this hate is unfair and totally OTT for someone just trying to be a pop singer. Journalism in this country is so savage once they get a sniff of something that might sell copy, then they wring it dry. Yes, I feel sorry for her now, and it's not just because she had short hair on last night's show!


----------



## HelenP

Re Katie's hair - I like the idea of a total transformation, and I'm a short hair fan, so was looking forward to it, but was disappointed with the actual style.  There's a gazillion short hairstyles (or wigs) but that one was horrid, and I don't feel the fullness at the front suited her.  Something a bit more 'elfin' (especially with those funny ears, lol) might've suited her more.  IN MY OPINION, of course!

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Re Katie's hair - I like the idea of a total transformation, and I'm a short hair fan, so was looking forward to it, but was disappointed with the actual style.  There's a gazillion short hairstyles (or wigs) but that one was horrid, and I don't feel the fullness at the front suited her.  Something a bit more 'elfin' (especially with those funny ears, lol) might've suited her more.  IN MY OPINION, of course!
> 
> xx



Emma Watson has my favourite short hairstyle at the moment


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> There's some nasty stuff about her granny if some of the other stuff on google refers to the same thing.  No need for all that, why can't we just dislike her? All this hate is unfair and totally OTT for someone just trying to be a pop singer. Journalism in this country is so savage once they get a sniff of something that might sell copy, then they wring it dry. Yes, I feel sorry for her now, and it's not just because she had short hair on last night's show!



Alan, I sort of hear where you are coming from, but part of it she brings on herself. She has told the papers that she slept with Matt (when she didn't_ and Storm, and that she has received death threats, and been attacked, and lots of other stories too that invite press attention. She is trying too hard to be a celebrity and I am afraid along with the good comes the bad, as I am sure every celebrity would agree. I have to say to state that you have slept iwth someone when you haven't is despicable. I also still feel that Katie is fake...even the change of hairstyle to give 'sweet' Katie leaves me mumbling I am afraid. I also think how did the press come up with the story of the grandma - it is bizarre and totally unusual that would attract press attention don't you think. Sorry if I sound hard.


----------



## katie

I don't feel sorry for Katie either. She is an attention seeker and drama queen and she does a lot to cause all the press. Obviously it's harsh going after stories about her grandmother, but she has chosen to get all this press.  Even Simon said she knows what she's doing and all press is good press 

I think she was going in the right direction with her new hair, but didn't like it on her.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I don't feel sorry for Katie either. She is an attention seeker and drama queen and she does a lot to cause all the press. Obviously it's harsh going after stories about her grandmother, but she has chosen to get all this press.  Even Simon said she knows what she's doing and all press is good press
> 
> I think she was going in the right direction with her new hair, but didn't like it on her.



She's just too desperate isn't she? I think that's probably why the public haven't taken to her - a real talent would be more self-assured and not all over the place. Of course, Simon's already invested in her hasn't he? I do think though that she can't have been prepared for the massive hole she's dug for herself and the show ought to have protected her a bit more by advising/restricting her more.


----------



## bev

What is the story about Katies Grandma.Bev


----------



## Steff

I dont feel in any way sorry for her either..


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> She's just too desperate isn't she? I think that's probably why the public haven't taken to her - a real talent would be more self-assured and not all over the place. Of course, Simon's already invested in her hasn't he? I do think though that she can't have been prepared for the massive hole she's dug for herself and the show ought to have protected her a bit more by advising/restricting her more.



Yes, Simon clearly doesn't care, he just sees her as a cash cow. (I just wanted to call her a cow )



bev said:


> What is the story about Katies Grandma.Bev



Apparently she's an 81yr old hooker


----------



## bev

Is anyone watching....


----------



## teapot8910

Ohhh yes!! Wonder who Wagner & Katie will knock out this eve......


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> Is anyone watching....



Probably with the sound turned down! Who are the big acts tonight apart from Olly?


----------



## margie

So by a shock does Simon mean Katie won't be in the bottom two ?


----------



## Steff

got it on record shall watch tomorrow   I wont even look in here first hehe


----------



## Northerner

Simon, Matt was awful and also managed to get another Katie plug in


----------



## katie

Simon just HAD to mention Katie. I love how he said it was a shock that she was good, but he saves her every week.


----------



## katie

Never thought i'd say this but think Olly did alright!!


----------



## margie

This tune sound very familiar - anyone any suggestions as to what it reminds me of ?


----------



## katie

margie said:


> This tune sound very familiar - anyone any suggestions as to what it reminds me of ?



Amy Winehouse + Bob Marley + Robbie Williams.


----------



## katie

I feel mean for mentioning Bob along with those other two! Sorry Bob.


----------



## margie

katie said:


> Amy Winehouse + Bob Marley + Robbie Williams.



That would certainly make an unusual sound


----------



## katie

Aww they let TreyC come back 

Also, Rebecca's voice sounds awesome recorded


----------



## teapot8910

Good cause... but such bad miming!!!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

The all sound better recorded

I think a number 1 in the bag


----------



## katie

teapot8910 said:


> Good cause... but such bad miming!!!!



The miming was hilarious 



Sheilagh1958 said:


> The all sound better recorded
> 
> I think a number 1 in the bag



Good point  Aiden sounded really good too.


----------



## teapot8910

katie said:


> The miming was hilarious
> QUOTE]
> 
> Its the kinda bad that keeps you watching


----------



## Northerner

teapot8910 said:


> Good cause... but such bad miming!!!!



Wish they'd picked JDRF!  The cynic in me says that they've picked this charity again because they know it's so popular and well known among the public so will sell plenty. Would have been nice to pick a charity that has to struggle a bit more for money (don't get me wrong, I think it's a worthy charity, but it gets massive publicity and support already).


----------



## katie

teapot8910 said:


> katie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The miming was hilarious
> QUOTE]
> 
> Its the kinda bad that keeps you watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wish they'd picked JDRF!  The cynic in me says that they've picked this charity again because they know it's so popular and well known among the public so will sell plenty. Would have been nice to pick a charity that has to struggle a bit more for money (don't get me wrong, I think it's a worthy charity, but it gets massive publicity and support already).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agreed. because don't they choose it every year?
Click to expand...


----------



## teapot8910

First through NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katie

No point watching if Katie isn't going to be in the bottom two anymore


----------



## katie

Poor Paije


----------



## Northerner

O M G!!!!!


----------



## bev

Wagner................


----------



## katie

Bloody Katie has ruined it for Lenny Henry! I mean, Marvin Gaye... Paije!!

That's the one.


----------



## margie

Looks like the campaign - is it on facebook or twitter to get Wagner to win is having some impact.

I can't imagine Simon voting for Cher to leave - so unless Louis takes it to Deadlock it looks like the end of Paije.


----------



## teapot8910

I hope it doesn't take matt or rebecca being in the bottom two for people to stop voting for that god awful man!!

Poor Paije


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Looks like the campaign - is it on facebook or twitter to get Wagner to win is having some impact.
> 
> I can't imagine Simon voting for Cher to leave - so unless Louis takes it to Deadlock it looks like the end of Paije.



Louis might take into account that if Paije stays he's less of a threat to mary than Cher.


----------



## aymes

I'd like to see Cher go but I thnk unfortunately it'll be Paije.
I'm not a fan of Katie but I think she deserved to stay this week,she was one of the better acts, surely about time Wagner went though.


----------



## katie

I have one Facebook 'friend' who likes Katie.  I think I might delete him. SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Catwoman76

I can't believe Wagner has just got through again, It's a fix, it must be.  He's even worse than Jedwood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My 10 yr old likes to know who is in the bottom two, she's going to be shocked tomorrow morning. Sheena


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Poor Paije.....Cher would have to be really bad to survive this.

He is doing really well


----------



## Northerner

Very shouty, I'm afraid Paije


----------



## katie

Oh God, please don't pull a Katie, Cher.


----------



## Northerner

Cher has aced this surely?


----------



## katie

Hahaha:

@DaveGorman Watching darts.Enjoying the XFactor rage.Lots of ppl upset that someone isn't going to get the chance to release a record they wouldn't buy.

Very true.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Oh God, please don't pull a Katie, Cher.



That's what I was thinking!


----------



## katie

TeeHee:

@davidschneider For Cheryl, this is malaria and divorce all in one #xfactor

Reckon Louis gets told what to do?


----------



## margie

If it was really that hard for Louis why didn't he send it to deadlock?


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> If it was really that hard for Louis why didn't he send it to deadlock?



I reckon he was told what to do - drag it out, but Paije goes home because they can get more publicity with Cher/yl...


----------



## margie

Northerner said:


> I reckon he was told what to do - drag it out, but Paije goes home because they can get more publicity with Cher/yl...



Yes there were rumours that week when Cheryl didn't vote that the producers knew Katie had the lowest vote and manipulated things so that Cheryl didn't get the chance to take things to deadlock.......

There was a story the other week that the producers or stylists on the show wanted to brand Cher as Cher-L but Cheryl thought that was a step too far in the mini me stakes.


----------



## SacredHeart

The end is nigh. 

Bieber is there next week. And Cher. And Katie. 

All we can hope is that Rebecca comes second. I love her, but I don't want her to win, because then she'll be stuck recording some rubbish cover.


----------



## teapot8910

SacredHeart said:


> Bieber is there next week. QUOTE]
> 
> Uggh just that name sends a cold shiver down my spine!!!


----------



## katie




----------



## SacredHeart

Thank goodness I'm not the only one. 

I thought he was a girl for quite some time. Though to be fair, I thought Lady GaGa was a man.


----------



## Northerner

Nice one katie!


----------



## katie

SacredHeart said:


> The end is nigh.
> 
> Bieber is there next week. And Cher. And Katie.
> 
> All we can hope is that Rebecca comes second. I love her, but I don't want her to win, because then she'll be stuck recording some rubbish cover.



I TOTALLY agree with you! Rebecca for second place and a chance of a decent career.


----------



## SacredHeart

If she picks her own material, she'll be an international superstar, I'm convinced.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

SacredHeart said:


> If she picks her own material, she'll be an international superstar, I'm convinced.



She has a brilliant recording voice


----------



## bev

SacredHeart said:


> If she picks her own material, she'll be an international superstar, I'm convinced.



Completely agree.Bev


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Nice one katie!



Yay, glad gifs work on here


----------



## Carina1962

Just caught up with X Factor and was shocked to see Cher in the bottom 2 and Wagner still in!! i thought Cher was going to lose it at the end in the sing off - i really wouldn't like to bet on bottom 2 every week now


----------



## Steff

Just had to watch it lol, interuppted my darts as well 

just soooo gutted paije went i was just starting to like him, nevermind from next week im voting haha.


----------



## Carina1962

i agree Steffie, Paige should still be in and Wagner out.  Paige has really improved in the last couple of weeks or so.  Just catching up with Xtra Factor atm  Love that charity single


----------



## Jennywren

Just one question how comes Cher was allowed to sing Stay again ?????????


----------



## Steff

Jennywren said:


> Just one question how comes Cher was allowed to sing Stay again ?????????



Not to sure


also i wanted to ask was it just me or did wagner not feature when the 16 sung heroes???


----------



## katie

They have always been allowed to sing the same song again in the sing-off.


----------



## margie

I see the tabloids are reporting that Wagner tried apologising back stage to Cheryl but she had locked her dressing room.

It would be a farce if he won - though apparently one facebook group trying to get him to win has over 35000 members.


----------



## Steff

Anybody know the theme for tonight?


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Anybody know the theme for tonight?



It's Rock week! Cue Wagner as either Lemmy, Steve Tyler, Meatloaf (again) or Alice Cooper.... 

Can't really see OD performing 'rock', they're all far too wimpy!


----------



## margie

From the Daily Mail - Wagner and Incapacity benefit beware spoilers in the article re songs
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1333578/X-Factor-2010-Wagner-investigated-claiming-incapacity-benefit.html


----------



## xxlou_lxx

margie said:


> From the Daily Mail - Wagner and Incapacity benefit beware spoilers in the article re songs
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1333578/X-Factor-2010-Wagner-investigated-claiming-incapacity-benefit.html



No bad for some eh! lol I wouldnt mind ?91 a week for nowt hehe Oh i read the spoilers and I love love love the song mary is doing (sposedly) hope she is I think she will be good at it!


----------



## HelenP

Haha, I heard on This Morning yesterday what song Wagner is doing this week, how hilarious, with the words of the chorus being SO SO apt!!

Double Eviction this week...................

xx


----------



## Steff

addicted to love is going to be ruined


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> addicted to love is going to be ruined



Haha, you think that's gonna be the only one??  

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Haha, you think that's gonna be the only one??
> 
> xx



Well maybe not but anything wagner does is slaughtered more then most x

once again ill not see it till tomorrow morning so hope this thread will be on fire as usual lol x


----------



## HelenP

Once again I'm working, lol.

xx


----------



## bev

Anyone else watching....


----------



## lucy123

Hi Bev,

I am hoping to!


----------



## Northerner

Wagner actually sounds almost in tune! Yes, Wagner what are you doing here? No - you don't belong here!


----------



## Northerner

OD still shuffling around on stage - very non-descript I think, but I'm probably not their primary audience...


----------



## lucy123

Northerner said:


> OD still shuffling around on stage - very non-descript I think, but I'm probably not their primary audience...



Did they do something to the sound too - it sounded a bit echo-y and like there was a backing tape?


----------



## rossi_mac

Hmm I heard from someone nearer the kids on the street than me, that there is a campaign to get Wagner to win similar to Rage against the machine getting christmas number one, and the last few weeks he has been in the top 3 with the votes, so if any of this is true, yes he really could win!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Did they do something to the sound too - it sounded a bit echo-y and like there was a backing tape?



I think they mess with the sound for everyone to make them sound better.

Mary was good!


----------



## lucy123

Yes - she was good but I am sure I caught her miming on two occasions - I shall have to watch it back!


----------



## lucy123

Loved Cher!


----------



## Northerner

Cher was good, and in her element. Rebecca has a good voice but always sounds very samey to me, whatever the song...


----------



## rachelha

Hello all
They all seem a bit lame to me tonight. It is not really rocking.  I hate to say it but so far my favourite was was Wagner, it was wavering between genius and a travesty.


----------



## lucy123

I agree its not very Rock and yes Rebecca is getting a bit boring due to being samey!
Wonder what Mat will do ......and the dreaded K  K  K.a ...nope can;t even say the name!


----------



## Northerner

Matt sings another lady song!


----------



## bev

I dont think any of them are amazing tonight.....


----------



## Sheilagh1958

bev said:


> I dont think any of them are amazing tonight.....



I agree with you.

They are singing 2 songs tonight so maybe have saved the better songs for the 2nd choice


----------



## margie

I have only just switched over from Merlin. Morgana has just taken the crown - setting the scene for next week's finale.


----------



## lucy123

Aaargh! Stop her please!


----------



## bev

I didnt like her version - but at least it was 'rock'....


----------



## Northerner

I agree with Dannii, La Weasel was trying too hard and she was very week on the chorus - didn't have the voice for it at all. Still, she _has_ got short hair, so she's starting to grow on me


----------



## margie

Is Simon insinuating that the inspiration for the song is her Grandma?


----------



## lucy123

Alan! I know you are Sober but thats worrying!


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> Alan! I know you are Sober but thats worrying!



Such is the power of the haircut!


----------



## Steff

argh i had to creep on, good tonight matt rebecca one direction, not so good mary, cher was fab as usual 

no words for wagner just a total w"?ERR


----------



## Sheilagh1958

One direction 2nd song was very good


----------



## Northerner

It's quite funny that Cheryl's still got three girls left in and every other act is one of hers! OD weren't bad on the second song, but I'm too jealous of their youth to praise them (I remember Joe Cocker singing it the first time around! )


----------



## lucy123

I am off to bed soon folks, so enjoy the rest of it..I will catch up tomorrow.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Northerner said:


> It's quite funny that Cheryl's still got three girls left in and every other act is one of hers! OD weren't bad on the second song, but I'm too jealous of their youth to praise them (I remember Joe Cocker singing it the first time around! )



I like Joe Cockers version


----------



## Northerner

lucy123 said:


> I am off to bed soon folks, so enjoy the rest of it..I will catch up tomorrow.



Do you mean you're not glued to the screen? Sleep well Lucy!


----------



## bev

Goodnight Lucy.Bev


----------



## Northerner

Haha! Just been catching up on tweets - here's the odds on Katie's new image to capture the public vote:

http://daveschneider.co.uk/2010/11/katies-new-image-latest-odds/


----------



## teapot8910

Loving Matt this week & sooo pleased Rebecca sang something a bit happier!

Cher getting bit cocky or is that just me?? 

Katie is bleugh again!

xx


----------



## bev

Cher seems to have found her own style now..


----------



## Northerner

Matt and Cher best of the night, Katie and Wagner to GO!


----------



## teapot8910

Double eviction!!! 

Please please please Katie & Vaaaagner


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Matt was brilliant tonight

Cher is good but really gets on my nerves she is so damm cocky.

Would like Wagner and Cher to go but think it might be Mary and Katie


----------



## Steff

well for the first time since it began i loved matt tonight i have always overlooked him but he was fab, typical my  of my all time fave songs and katie does them both grr..

bottom 2 tomorrow for me mary and tough one but ill pluck for rebecca..


----------



## HelenP

I only saw about the last 5 performances, but going by the little clips, I missed another night of sh*** !!

For the first time EVER, I didn't hate Rebecca (second song), although it was more soul than rock.

Also for the first time EVER, I really enjoyed Matt's performance (second song) - I used to LOVE the Moody Blues, have most of their albums on vynil !!  But somehow, I just can't take to him, always comes across as smarmy and fake to me, sorry Matt fans!!

Quite liked Cher's second performance, although there is something a tad arrogant in her now.

Still dont' give a monkey's who wins, don't really like any of 'em this year, which is very disappointing.

xx


----------



## Carina1962

Just caught up with the X Factor and to me it's becoming quite clear now who has the X Factor - it is Cher or One Direction purely because they can sing and dance, entertain and would probably pack venues out if they toured, that is what it's all about, would people pay to go and see them?  i can only think of those 2 acts where they would.


----------



## Steff

I have to say im getting very ZzZZz with the way simon is now up all of cherlys acts backsides grrr,tonight wont be my dream come true which would be wagner and katie to go


----------



## FM001

Cher and Rebecca to go tonight, people will keep Wagner in just to pee Cowell off.


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> Cher and Rebecca to go tonight, people will keep Wagner in just to pee Cowell off.



Surely not! I'd say Katie was far worse than those two (and possibly worse than Wagner too!). Double eviction though, and Cher was a bit cocky last night - people don't like that!


----------



## Steff

not rebecca surely i did not like her last week but time after time she has shown she is a brilliant singer x


----------



## Northerner

OK, so there will be a bottom 3 this week - the lowest polling person will go straight away then it will be a sing off between the other two. So - Katie to go, and Wagner and Mary in the sing off, with the judges saving Mary (of course!)...


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I think its going to be really hard picking the bottom 2 tonight.

but just hope one of them is Wagner


----------



## Steff

Haha i gave up on predictions on this show sheilagh lol


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I was writing my predictions out but kept changing it so gave up lol

My favourite last night was Matt and one direction


----------



## Steff

the wanted song was nice yayy i get to watch it with you guys tonight hehe


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> the wanted song was nice yayy i get to watch it with you guys tonight hehe



I wonder if they've gone round the back to nobble OD?

Might have to throw a brick through the telly when Bieber comes on...

Aaagh! Quick! Briiiiiiiickkkkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I wonder if they've gone round the back to nobble OD?
> 
> Might have to throw a brick through the telly when Bieber comes on...
> 
> Aaagh! Quick! Briiiiiiiickkkkkkk!!!!!!



son saw them and said is that OD lol

he loves justin beibo but alas he is in bed now and i said id tape it

all he is is a very bad mini version of justin timberlake 

where is katie btw?? x not seen her in the thread all weekend


----------



## Northerner

Is it wrong for a 52 year old to want to punch a 16 year old?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Is it wrong for a 52 year old to want to punch a 16 year old?



pmsl ill say nothing


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> Is it wrong for a 52 year old to want to punch a 16 year old?



Alex said its fine because he is stealing all the good looking girls.....Bev


----------



## Northerner

Thanks Alex! Biff! 

Cheryl Kerl on twitter:



> Hei wha wi The wanted, One Direction an Justin Beaver, itz maw leik a dee in a norsaree school than a TV sher


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Thanks Alex! Biff!
> 
> Cheryl Kerl on twitter:



rofl she aint half right


its weird watching it with my dad he really dont look happy


----------



## Northerner

Dave Gorman has sussed Simon's strategy with this week's guests:



> It's a conspiracy to get support for Wand Erection.The Wanted make Wand Erection look like a slick boy band, Bieber makes them look adult.


----------



## Steff

what you think of nicole northey?


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> what you think of nicole northey?



I've always liked her - has she brightened up your dad?


----------



## margie

Northey - did any of that choreography remind you of Flavia's Tango unleashed ?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I've always liked her - has she brightened up your dad?



no hun he is out with the dog walking him haha.


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> Northey - did any of that choreography remind you of Flavia's Tango unleashed ?



Perhaps that's why I liked it!


----------



## Steff

woo hoo so far so good !!!!!!! 

ohhh hot diggity!!


----------



## margie

Cheryl looked shocked when Rebecca was called - and did I here lots of booing when Cher's name was called ?


----------



## Steff

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


wow she got less votes then wanger !!!!!


----------



## margie

So Katie's 9 lives have finally run out


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> So Katie's 9 lives have finally run out



her nan aint helped


----------



## bev

Steffie said:


> her nan aint helped



I think you'll find she helped a few....


----------



## margie

Where's Katie to gloat over Katie W's demise


----------



## Sheilagh1958

lets hope juistice is done and Wagner 

who will loui pick
 he might do a Cheryl


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> I think you'll find she helped a few....



rofllllllllll


margie i asked but no sign of katie


----------



## Northerner

Doesn't matter what Louis says, surely Wagner will be voted out by the others?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Doesn't matter what Louis says, surely Wagner will be voted out by the others?



yeah id of thought so , dear me my dreams may have come true after all x


----------



## Northerner

Did Wagner nearly forget the words to Unforgettable?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Did Wagner nearly forget the words to Unforgettable?



put it this way it sounded like he sais unforguessable


----------



## Steff

And that i hope was wagners last ever performance..


----------



## Sheilagh1958

come on Mary


----------



## Steff

oh wow louis voted haha x

dermot just made me laugh when he said to cherly if you vote for wanger hahaha er who else will she vote for


----------



## margie

Louis didn't even have the courtesy to pronounce Wagner's name correctly when sending him home.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> oh wow louis voted haha x
> 
> dermot just made me laugh when he said to cherly if you vote for wanger hahaha er who else will she vote for



She and Dannii still acted all serious though - what a joke!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steffie said:


> oh wow louis voted haha x
> 
> dermot just made me laugh when he said to cherly if you vote for wanger hahaha er who else will she vote for



glad louis had the balls to do the right thing

Katie and Wagner all in one night


----------



## margie

Oh Steffie - Wagner did a little encore of Bat out of Hell just for you.


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> glad louis had the balls to do the right thing
> 
> Katie and Wagner all in one night



i know sheilagh im totally and utterley chuffed, makes me want to drink alcohol but im not that happy lolol x


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Oh Steffie - Wagner did a little encore of Bat out of Hell just for you.



lolol he is just so giving


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Steffie said:


> lolol he is just so giving



all we need now is for Gillian to go out of the Jungle


----------



## teapot8910

And Widdy out of Strictly!!


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> all he is is a very bad mini version of justin timberlake



Sorry Steff, have to take you to task on this, lol.  The only similarity is the name, and there it ends!!  Have seen Justin Timberlake live, and he is AWEsome!!  (or " ossum " as my grandson says, lol).  

Justin Timberlake: Fab singer, fab dancer, fab songwriter, fab body. 
Justin Bieber:       Cute looks (ish) if you're under 15.



xx
(sorry JB fans!  Just my opinion, of course)


----------



## HelenP

Oh, and back to XF - I thought Mary's sing-off performance was pretty dire, but it really didn't matter, seeing as she was up against Wagner!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Sorry Steff, have to take you to task on this, lol.  The only similarity is the name, and there it ends!!  Have seen Justin Timberlake live, and he is AWEsome!!  (or " ossum " as my grandson says, lol).
> 
> Justin Timberlake: Fab singer, fab dancer, fab songwriter, fab body.
> Justin Bieber:       Cute looks (ish) if you're under 15.
> 
> 
> 
> xx
> (sorry JB fans!  Just my opinion, of course)



helen i love jt myself hun lol...was meaning he is trying to rip him off but very badly


----------



## katie

This is awesome!! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wagner-X-fact...othes&var=&hash=item6b1af03a73#ht_1572wt_1026


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> This is awesome!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wagner-X-fact...othes&var=&hash=item6b1af03a73#ht_1572wt_1026



Haha! Nice one whoever thought of that!


----------



## Steff

Anyone know the theme for tonight?


----------



## rachelha

I think it is club classics


----------



## Northerner

Apparently Cher is singing a Cheryl song... Mini-Me!!!


----------



## Jennywren

Apprantley Matt has lost his voice


----------



## teapot8910

Jennywren said:


> Apprantley Matt has lost his voice



Read online that Mary has been struggling too..


----------



## HelenP

...and Cheryl and Simon are ill too, lol. 

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> ...and Cheryl and Simon are ill too, lol.
> 
> xx



I wonder if Wagner has nobbled everyone?


----------



## Steff

WTF danni got on her shoulder


----------



## Northerner

Seen in a shop window


----------



## Northerner

Is this Anastasia from Rebecca? She can sing, but lacks animation, I think.


----------



## Steff

only critism is she needs to move about abit more she just did a great club dance track but stood still


other then that a great performance


----------



## teapot8910

Steffie said:


> only critism is she needs to move about abit more she just did a great club dance track but stood still
> 
> 
> other then that a great performance



Totally agree!


----------



## Steff

Why is the yeo valley advert only ever on when x factor is on and only in the first ad break lol


----------



## Northerner

I agree, I thought she was going to start really moving when it got going, but she didn't. Or is that what makes her 'cool'? I wonder if each judge will carry one act into the final? I wouldn't be surprised to see Cher go tonight, or perhaps Rebecca.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Why is the yeo valley advert only ever on when x factor is on and only in the first ad break lol



They probably have to sell about a million yoghurts to pay for that slot!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> They probably have to sell about a million yoghurts to pay for that slot!



ROFL they lost my custum when i become diabetic..


Anyways back on the subject, I hope Mary does well this week


----------



## teapot8910

Is it me or is Louis' hair getting darker each week??


----------



## Northerner

Slightly shaky start from Mary...


...and did her timing go at the end?


----------



## Steff

Yeah agree a few wobbles..


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I like Mary but I think this is the week she will go


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I like Mary but I think this is the week she will go




candi staton night again or FATM

I agree looking at the others i cant see anyone else going barr her.


Matt is a real star in the making for me and ive only starting liking him in last 3 weeks


----------



## Northerner

Kudos to Matt - clearly struggling, but still giving it his all


----------



## Steff

would not neceserily dance to that as he made it his own way..


----------



## teapot8910

Haha ickle Cher's backtracking now after the cockiness last week!


----------



## Northerner

I see Cher is apologising for being cocky...


...does she look like Cheryl or what!


----------



## Steff

Does anyone now who did this song she is doing


ohh and she is dressed like cheryl


----------



## Northerner

A bit weak from Cher, I thought.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

didn't really like Cher tonight


----------



## Steff

Very current song.

nice performance lads


----------



## teapot8910

Steffie said:


> Does anyone now who did this song she is doing
> 
> 
> ohh and she is dressed like cheryl



It was B.O.B ft Bruno Mars - Nothing on You xx


----------



## teapot8910

Northerner said:


> I see Cher is apologising for being cocky...
> 
> 
> ...does she look like Cheryl or what!



Great minds!


----------



## Steff

teapot8910 said:


> It was B.O.B ft Bruno Mars - Nothing on You xx



thanks em hun x


----------



## Steff

is it not club classics no more?


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> is it not club classics no more?



Not judging by Matt and Mary! 

I'm thinking Matt will probably win the series, unless the teenies vote the average boys through...


----------



## Steff

Am i alone tonight very empty in here lol


Very kareoke/caberet Mary im afraid.


----------



## Northerner

Oops! croaked a bit at the end!


----------



## Steff

Rhianna song again

very wobbley Cher and shouty, all over the shop


----------



## Northerner

Cher is going this week I think, not impressed at all. She has got worse rather than better as the the series has progressed - very disappointing


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Cher is going this week I think, not impressed at all. She has got worse rather than better as the the series has progressed - very disappointing



i think the people that vote for cher can forgive her a bad week, whereas at this stage mary wont have that many voting

i think simon is mellowing, think he has been no where near as cutting in this series, he seems to have no bad words for the girls


----------



## Steff

cher makes me laugh she says she wants to bring something new to british music, er what rapping thats not new thats all she has done every song accept shakersphere sisters


----------



## Northerner

At least we don't have to worry about Wagner and the Weasel this week Steffie!


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> At least we don't have to worry about Wagner and the Weasel this week Steffie!



very true, ive already started bubbling love this song


----------



## Northerner

Good song choice for Rebecca, singing it well


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Good choice..........Well done Rebecca


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Good choice..........Well done Rebecca



here here rebecca wins my vote this week, then matt


----------



## Northerner

Anyone know who the guest acts are tomorrow? No more boybands or brat Americans please!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Yes mine to......Mary and Cher bottom 2 this week and they will choose Cher over Mary. I am finding myself disliking Cher more and more each week really don't like her attitude.


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Anyone know who the guest acts are tomorrow? No more boybands or brat Americans please!



no idea alan guess we gotta wait 15 mins to find out


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Yes mine to......Mary and Cher bottom 2 this week and they will choose Cher over Mary. I am finding myself disliking Cher more and more each week really don't like her attitude.



I think Cher has been quite cocky from the start because she is Cheryl's fave, and she's not handled the public distaste of this very well. Plus, she's not been anywhere near as good as her original audition all the way through, except maybe on 'Stay with me'.


----------



## Steff

Another bloody song got me in tears 

great to see zain back with the band x


----------



## Northerner

I think Mary will get a good job singing on cruise ships. Matt will do well. OD will sell a few records until they grow beards. Rebecca will end up doing whatever Sade does these days. Cher will sink without a trace (see how anti-Cher I've turned now Wagner and the Weasel have gone!)


----------



## Northerner

Argh! Wasn't listening - heard BEP were on tomorrow, but who else?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Was't listening either we will just have to wait and see now Alan


----------



## Steff

its alexsandra burke and the cast if glee x


----------



## Northerner

I love Glee!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

o yes remember reading about it now.

Now over to Celebrity.......come on Stacey


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I love Glee!



backs away from alan


----------



## Sheilagh1958

What are we going to chat about on a Saturday night after next week


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> What are we going to chat about on a Saturday night after next week



god knows we will certainly have no big bro celebrity in jan this year thats for sure


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> backs away from alan



PMSL


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> What are we going to chat about on a Saturday night after next week



Strictly?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Strictly?



Pfft afraid not


----------



## HelenP

Really didn't enjoy this week's show again - for _n_th week running.  It's just not the same when you don't like any of the contestants.

Does Louis love EVERY act?  Funny little man.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Really didn't enjoy this week's show again - for _n_th week running.  It's just not the same when you don't like any of the contestants.
> 
> Does Louis love EVERY act?  Funny little man.
> 
> xx



We said last night me and other half Helen we should be able to vote off the judges, louis just spills out the same guff every week.


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Think mary will go tonight, she does sing very shouty like, pub singer maybe, no susan boyle tho


----------



## lucy123

Is it just one to go tonight - doesn't that leave 4 in the final - I thought only 3 went to final..
I think Mary will go, then Cher...leaving Matt, Rebecca and One Direction in final ,,,and I think Matt will win.


----------



## xxlou_lxx

lucy123 said:


> Is it just one to go tonight - doesn't that leave 4 in the final - I thought only 3 went to final..
> I think Mary will go, then Cher...leaving Matt, Rebecca and One Direction in final ,,,and I think Matt will win.



yeah ur maybe right about 2 goin then, and I agree about the final 3 (one direction have grown on me) sad but true


----------



## Steff

it is DEFINATE one is only going tonight.Unless dermot lied last night


----------



## SacredHeart

I believe it's been confirmed that there will be a 4 way final.


----------



## katie

The cast of Glee?? That's so exciting  (In case you wondered, that wasn't sarcasm!)

Just caught up on X-Factor (as I got held up at the pub last night... and then went to a party!).  I thought Matt's second song was awful, Rebecca singing Amazing Grace = Cringe, Cher shouted instead of rapped and Mary was Karaoke.  Only act I can't complain about is One Direction - worryingly!


----------



## bev

I dont really want to like OD - but I cant fault them - they will be a hit for the tweens. Mary isnt good enough. Cher - you either love her or hate her and she is looking more like Cheryl than Cheryl is. Rebecca - I really like her but she needs to go to assertiveness classes. Matt - although he can sing - I dont think he is the best.Bev


----------



## Steff

In this household we dont like OD, theres just to many boy bands past and present, its all just so ZzZ,more then likely they will win as the majority of people watching are young girls


----------



## katie

Is there such thing as assertiveness classes? I think I need them myself!


----------



## bev

katie said:


> Is there such thing as assertiveness classes? I think I need them myself!




Yes...but the trouble is...you have to decide whether you want to go or not...


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> The cast of Glee?? That's so exciting  (In case you wondered, that wasn't sarcasm!)
> 
> Just caught up on X-Factor (as I got held up at the pub last night... and then went to a party!).  I thought Matt's second song was awful, Rebecca singing Amazing Grace = Cringe, Cher shouted instead of rapped and Mary was Karaoke.  Only act I can't complain about is One Direction - worryingly!




Must agree ,a great summary...


----------



## katie

Too scared


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> Must agree ,a great summary...



thanks Steff


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> In this household we dont like OD, theres just to many boy bands past and present, its all just so ZzZ,more then likely they will win as the majority of people watching are young girls



Exactly how I feel Steff - I'm sick to the back teeth of JLS, so could do without yet another boy band, especially when even the old ones are reforming all the time! Who's next? Blue?


----------



## katie

I'm so excited about Glee! [/loser]


----------



## Steff

gr just came downstairs


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> I'm so excited about Glee! [/loser]



Me too! And I'm one of the coolest people on the planet, so you can't be a loser


----------



## Northerner

Looks like Alex is actually singing!


----------



## tracey w

Hope Mary goes tonight, as the others are much better and deserve to be in the final


----------



## katie

So Alexandra has spent the 2 years looking for an appropriately boring ballad to perform on the show?


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> So Alexandra has spent the 2 years looking for an appropriately boring ballad to perform on the show?



Hadn't actually noticed her being winched up!


----------



## Steff

PMSL Katie very good, only what i was thinking i didnt miss much


----------



## Steff

time to go and boil my head please let this be over soon..


----------



## tracey w

Am i the only person who just does not get this glee craze


----------



## rachelha

Hi all, They are miming, the first guy came in early, but there was no sound.


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Am i the only person who just does not get this glee craze



meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i hate um xx


----------



## Northerner

Glee were great! Looking forward to the new series!


----------



## Steff

mate txt me to tell me black eyes peas have murdered a classis song, hmm im curious now


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> mate txt me to tell me black eyes peas have murdered a classis song, hmm im curious now



I've had the time of my life, from Dirty Dancing...


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> I've had the time of my life, from Dirty Dancing...



oooh Alan you %^%!?"$"?


----------



## Twitchy

Oh no no no!!! Please, make them stoooooppp!!!!  Guess I'm getting old?!! YUK!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Fergie never sounds anywhere near as good live - I noticed that when they were on American Idol last year.


----------



## Steff

Well mate was right they just cant leave classic songs alone they always ruin dam you BIP gr


----------



## HelenP

tracey w said:


> Am i the only person who just does not get this glee craze



No I had turn the volume off when they were announced, sorry Glee fans, I can't bear their 'sound'!!

xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Not impressed .........think we we should vote them off


----------



## HelenP

I LURRRRRRRRRRRRRV The Black Eyed Peas!!

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> No I had turn the volume off when they were announced, sorry Glee fans, I can't bear their 'sound'!!
> 
> xx



here here !! nice to see you in tonight hun x


----------



## teapot8910

Like BEP but this is just baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad, spoilt the original


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> nice to see you in tonight hun x



Haha, I can't wean myself of the XF even though I don't like anyone in it, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Haha, I can't wean myself of the XF even though I don't like anyone in it, lol.
> 
> xx



not even dermott?


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> ]I'm sick to the back teeth of JLS



  I love JLS !!  I was REALLY offended on their behalf when Danni said last night that One Direction was the best boyband they'd ever had on XF !! 

(I know I know, everyone's entitled to their opinions, lol)

xx


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> not even dermott?



Haha, well, I was at a TV show a few years ago that he was hosting, and he wasn't particularly nice, I didn't find.  (and he's ever so short, lol!)

xx
(NOT that I have ANYthing against short people......  )


----------



## katie

Well I kinda missed Glee. I was sat in front of the TV, but totally out of it with a level of 2.8


----------



## Steff

oh boohoo wand erection are through,but yayy becca is through


----------



## HelenP

Shock horror, it's Mary and Cher in the bottom two.

xx


----------



## Northerner

Not sure who I prefer between Cher and Mary - probably Mary lately!


----------



## teapot8910

Poor Mary 

Hope you're feeling a bit better now Katie? x


----------



## Twitchy

katie said:


> Well I kinda missed Glee. I was sat in front of the TV, but totally out of it with a level of 2.8



Hope you're feeling better?!


----------



## Steff

Katie hope your ok hun, things we go thru to watch the XF hay xx


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Northerner said:


> Not sure who I prefer between Cher and Mary - probably Mary lately!



I have really gone off  Cher laterly.......would like it to go to deadlock and Mary get through


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I have really gone off  Cher laterly.......would like it to go to deadlock and Mary get through



so sorry for mary i dont think she has a chance si will vote for cher as he as been up cherlyls acts bottoms for weeks, and dannii i cant decide


----------



## Steff

IMO a very good song choice for Mary love it


----------



## katie

teapot8910 said:


> Poor Mary
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit better now Katie? x





Twitchy said:


> Hope you're feeling better?!





Steffie said:


> Katie hope your ok hun, things we go thru to watch the XF hay xx



Better thanks guys. Still keep spacing out though.  

I experienced my first hypo-rage. My dad kept trying to talk to me and ask me questions so I ended up saying "DON'T TALK TO ME RIGHT NOW, I'M HYPO!"


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Better thanks guys. Still keep spacing out though.
> 
> I experienced my first hypo-rage. My dad kept trying to talk to me and ask me questions so I ended up saying "DON'T TALK TO ME RIGHT NOW, I'M HYPO!"



Im sure he understands though hun.x


----------



## Northerner

David Schneider tweets:



> Please amend the saying. It's actually not over till the sulky adolescent girl who raps a bit sings #xfactor


----------



## Steff

afraid its the opposite for cher what a dreadful choice..wobble wobble


----------



## HelenP

> Please amend the saying. It's actually not over till the sulky adolescent girl who raps a bit sings #xfactor



love it !!

xx


----------



## Steff

Joke Joke Joke !!!!!!!!!!


bye bye ,mary you have been a star


----------



## HelenP

Oooh, so what DID Mary say on the ITV2 last night?

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Oooh, so what DID Mary say on the ITV2 last night?
> 
> xx



i know im so curious

im afraid mary had a few extra pound around the waist then cher i bet thats there way of thinking either that or si loves getting his er no i wont say it on here..

poor woman hope she gets a good career


----------



## aymes

Ridiculous, you can't compare those two performances and put Cher on top. Usually the semi final is viewers votes only, all a little fishy I think...


----------



## Steff

aymes said:


> Ridiculous, you can't compare those two performances and put Cher on top...



Exactly!! mary was better by a country mile


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Think Cher will be first out next week


----------



## katie

I'd rather listen to Cher though.


----------



## HelenP

I wondered why it looked like Cher had been crying her eyes out for hours......

xx


----------



## HelenP

Just got this from DS:

X Factor contestant Mary Byrne has hit out at Simon Cowell this evening, saying that he ‘never knows when to make up his mind.’

The Dublin singer took on Gloria Gaynor’s ‘Never Can Say Goodbye’ on tonight’s semi final show, but after her rendition Cowell criticised her mentor for a very lazy song choice. He said:

I would have liked to see something a little more contemporary, it was a tiny bit lazy on your part Louis, because you have a good voice Mary.



Speaking about Cowell’s comments on the Xtra Factor, Mary despaired of his inability to make up his mind saying:

Simon never knows when to make his mind up. I love the man to bits but one minute he tells you that he wants you to change and do it differently, when you do it he tells you you should have stuck to what you did so you can’t win. He’s a lovely man but he can’t make his mind up.

Mary also disagreed with Simon’s critique of Matt Cardle’s final song tonight. After he sang ‘She’s More Than A Woman,‘ Cowell said it was his worst performance to date. Speaking about the insult, Byrne said:

I was in bed for two days and didn’t get any rehearsal time. But Matt was the same and he sang really well. I think his second song was the best, so again I think Simon was wrong there.

On her second song, ‘The Way We Were’ Mary admitted that it was always a song her late mum loved and she struggled to even rehearse it during the week. Byrne told Konnie Huq:

I never made it through the song once in rehearsals, myself and Yvie were both in tears. But it was tears of happiness as well because she was a lovely woman and it was the second time I have sang it since she died. 

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Just had a quick look on DS, there's a thread asking what Mary had said on ITV2, and so far this is the only answer....
> 
> 
> 
> Someone might come on later with a fuller explanation.
> 
> xx



sounds about right


----------



## Steff

Just watching danni and what she says, some guy asked has it turned into a celebrity more then a singing comp, danni said you cant expect to get through singing badly err ok lol

anyways louis should stay away next week he has no one left in it but he wont lol


----------



## HelenP

Whoops Steff, you were too quick, lol, and quoted my original post before I removed it and put a fuller explanation in!!  Have to call you lightnin' in future, lol.  

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Whoops Steff, you were too quick, lol, and quoted my original post before I removed it and put a fuller explanation in!!  Have to call you lightnin' in future, lol.
> 
> xx



you have called me alot worse haha


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> you have called me alot worse haha



 Have I ??   I don't recall, but 'pologies, lol.

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Have I ??  I don't recall, but 'pologies, lol.
> 
> xx



Was only joking hun  x


----------



## Steff

Well a little spoiler for Saturday night 

one direction are dueting with Robbie Williams

cher is duetting with Will I am ( shock horror)

matt is duetting with Rhianna


rebecca is duetting with Christina Aguilera


Just trying to work out if Christina has performed on the show as i know all the rest have.


----------



## katie

Woah, Will.I.Am, Rhianna and Christina? That's pretty cool


Shame about bloody Robbie Williams!!


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> Woah, Will.I.Am, Rhianna and Christina? That's pretty cool
> 
> 
> Shame about bloody Robbie Williams!!



Lol, I'd say shame about bloody Rhianna, her voice irritates me!!

Heard on the radio this afternoon that all the finalists have chosen their own song to release should they win, and will be performing it in the final.  

DON'T READ ON IF YOU DON'T WANT TO KNOW THE SONGS ..............






















Matt - Many of Horror by Biffy Clyro (love Biffy, love the song, hope he doesn't wreck it with silly falsetto!)

Cher - Impossible by Chantelle (horribly repetitive chorus!)

One Direction - Forever Young by JayZ and Mr. Hudson (another favourite of mine, hope it's not too 'boybanded up' !!)

Rebecca - Distant Dreamer by Duffy (a not very well known album track)

Not sure how accurate it all is..............

xx


----------



## Steff

nice one cant wait to hear forever young love that tune, if i was a betting girl id say Cher to go she is just to predcitable and her raps are now crap, i used to like her and would stick up for her when she got stick in here but my tastes have changed lol x


----------



## katie

To be honest Rhianna's voice grates on me too  I just find her more interesting than Robbie


----------



## lucy123

Katie!!! Katie!! The man is a god! Obviously OD are going to win now!


----------



## squidge63

To be honest I think this is the worst X Factor there has been, I don't really like any of the ones in the final much..

Cher- can't stand the over make upped little troll.. according to the paper today her dad has already been selling her picture and autograph on ebay for ?25, she was a bully at school, her family are known as the "Malvern Mafia" and there are so many members of family in the school she went to, you can't say anything about a member of the family unless you want to get a bruising..!! mum and dad are already looking a houses they can move to if the runt wins.

Rebecca- she is the best of a bad bunch, although I doubt she will win .. I don't mind her voice but she isn't always consistent, her Beatles song was dire. 

Matt- the "painter and decorator", he only did that to make some money for the band that he is in, that have had a CD out, he has spent all his time since leaving school on his music career, the painting and decorating was a side line. He dumped his girlfriend (who he cheated on 7 times) so that he could be single in the X Factor as it would make his chances greater..!! Saving grace is that he can sing.

One Direction- they are ok and will probably get a CD produced.

According to todays paper there is talk that all four of the finalists will get a contract with Simon Cowell..!!

I liked Mary and Paije.


----------



## katie

lucy123 said:


> Katie!!! Katie!! The man is a god! Obviously OD are going to win now!



If he was a God, he'd be able to sing better   Also, he'd be better looking and wouldn't need to take drugs


----------



## Northerner

I don't really have a favourite for this series either. Robbie didn't do much good for Olly Murs when paired with him in the final last year (or was it the year before? I get confused!)


----------



## Carina1962

*X Factor Final*

Am so looking forward to watching the X Factor final tonight.  I will be going over to my friend's and watching it with her and her daughter over a curry and some wine - hope it will be a good show and live up to expectations!


----------



## Steff

I wonder if the Essex factor will have something to do with Matt doing well if you take stacey solomen and olly murs they did ok so wonder if that factor will come into play, this is m order of preference for whom shoud win the show Rebecca,Matt,Cher,One Direction.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> I wonder if the Essex factor will have something to do with Matt doing well if you take stacey solomen and olly murs they did ok so wonder if that factor will come into play, this is m order of preference for whom shoud win the show Rebecca,Matt,Cher,One Direction.



Like Strictly I've found myself with no favourite in this. Do two go tonight or just one?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Like Strictly I've found myself with no favourite in this. Do two go tonight or just one?



1 goes tonight hun x


----------



## Jennywren

One direction to win hopefully


----------



## Steff

oooh god we just switched over now, perils of forgetting tv mag for this week lol, god guna be sooo much screaming tonight... nice to see paije


----------



## Northerner

What a dreadful rendition of this song by them ALL!  Cacophany!!!


----------



## Northerner

Why on earth would you want to download that?


----------



## Steff

Another womans song, but doing it well so cant complain..


----------



## katie

If you are already boring, sing a Dido song! perfect.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> If you are already boring, sing a Dido song! perfect.



Mmmm...Dido of the short hair....


----------



## aymes

My preference would be for Matt to win, followed I think by One Direction, then Rebecca. Would be disappointed if Cher wins...although I have a horrible feeling despite the past few weeks she could pull it off.

Thnk we might see a shock and have Matt or One Direction go tonight... although I'm basing all if this without hearing anything so who knows!!

Enjoyed Matt's first song (biased, moi??)


----------



## Steff

yayyyy more of stacey solomen genuis!!


----------



## katie

My mum just called me and I answered by saying "Why are you phoning me? The X Factor is on!" Then I kind of laughed a bit to make it sound like I was joking  She's going to call back tomorrow


----------



## squidge63

katie said:


> My mum just called me and I answered by saying "Why are you phoning me? The X Factor is on!" Then I kind of laughed a bit to make it sound like I was joking  She's going to call back tomorrow



Hope she doesn't call back in tomorrows X Factor.. !!


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> My mum just called me and I answered by saying "Why are you phoning me? The X Factor is on!" Then I kind of laughed a bit to make it sound like I was joking  She's going to call back tomorrow



...at 7:35 pm?


----------



## Northerner

squidge63 said:


> Hope she doesn't call back in tomorrows X Factor.. !!



Great minds!


----------



## katie

squidge63 said:


> Hope she doesn't call back in tomorrows X Factor.. !!





Northerner said:


> ...at 7:35 pm?



That's what I was thinking  She better not! I don't think she knows it's on again. Oh noooo.


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> That's what I was thinking  She better not! I don't think she knows it's on again. Oh noooo.



thats just not on,you must give her the itinery in future for saturday nighs hun, x


p.s dont know the song rebecca is singing


----------



## squidge63

Didn't think much of Matt's song, well the way he sang it... don't even know the song that Rebecca is singing or recognise it.. I hope Cher goes out first, wonder if she will add rap to whatever she sings..


----------



## Northerner

squidge63 said:


> Didn't think much of Matt's song, well the way he sang it... don't even know the song that Rebecca is singing or recognise it.. I hope Cher goes out first, wonder if she will add rap to whatever she sings..



I didn't recognise it either, a bit boring but she sang it well and looks stunning. Now thoroughly fed up of Louis saying everyone is amazing.


----------



## Steff

At the final she should really be singing something abit more known to us all...we have a very huge sick bucket by us cause at the minute there being so cheeky........


----------



## SacredHeart

For those who aren't sure what the song is, it's 'Like A Star' by Corrine Bailey Rae. Gorgeous song, which was actually a big hit a couple of years ago. Love Rebecca


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> thats just not on,you must give her the itinery in future for saturday nighs hun, x
> 
> 
> p.s dont know the song rebecca is singing



haha yeah. she actually said she called then because she thought it was on later lol, hilarious she knows not to call during x-factor 

It was Corrine Bailey Rae (sp?) 

omg is that rebecca's twin??


----------



## margie

I just turned over to be be greeted with Coleen screeching in a very very scouse accent.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Both have been really good so far .....want Cher to go out first


----------



## SacredHeart

Same here. Cher is so manythings I dislike in the music industry wraoped up in one!


----------



## Steff

ohhh no i have been swayed my fave song of the mo from john lewis advert yessss go OD


----------



## squidge63

I love the John Lewis advert as well.. but OD didn't sing it that well in my opinion.. I wouldn't mind them winning..


----------



## katie

Very cunning song choice by Simon, since everyone seems to be obsessed with the Ellie Goulding version at the moment.


----------



## katie

Wow, it really is all about Liam, isn't it.  I feel sorry for the others!


----------



## Northerner

margie said:


> I just turned over to be be greeted with Coleen screeching in a very very scouse accent.



I've had to reach for the mute button  If that's what stardom brings I'm surprised they haven't all run a mile (not that that would be far enough to get away from the dreadful screeching!)

Colleen and Stacey should do a voice-off or whatever it might be called!


----------



## katie

lol surprisingly they didn't show us this bit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WInDOT8JXGA

*cringe*


----------



## katie

Oh God Cher, please don't cover a rap by Missy Elliot - A proper female rapper *cries*


----------



## Steff

nice song from cher but very zzzzzzz


----------



## bev

I cant really believe I am saying this..........but...........I think Cher is looking prettier than Cheryl sometimes..............................Bev


----------



## margie

Matt is struggling with this.


----------



## Steff

bev said:


> I cant really believe I am saying this..........but...........I think Cher is looking prettier than Cheryl sometimes..............................Bev



lmao bev i said to my other half she does look preety tonight but cheryl hair tonight looks greasy lol x


----------



## SacredHeart

Poor Matt, you can tell his throat is giving him pain


----------



## teapot8910

What a time for the lurgy! Poor Matt


----------



## Steff

horrible and shaky, but no excuse for rhianna


----------



## aymes

I think Matt was rather distracted by Rhianna's leg....!!


----------



## katie

Rebecca should have duetted with Corrine Bailey Rae to make her voice sound stronger


----------



## Steff

brilliant love CA lookin good for just havin a sprog


----------



## margie

Their voices blended quite well - though Rebecca did get overcome at one point.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Yes I agree there was a bit at the end were it was obvious that she should of been singing with CA


----------



## katie

Either Robbie has been crying or he's taken loads of coke today.


----------



## aymes

Didn't think it would work but loving Robbie with One Direction, don't think the other duets have really worked so far!


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> Either Robbie has been crying or he's taken loads of coke today.



more then likely both 


someone forgot to sin somewhre in all that lol


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> more then likely both
> 
> ...



hahahaha! "im stuck married to a woman *cry*... *snort*... *cry*" 

ehem, sorry.


----------



## Steff

cher has been raiding cheryls coat cupboard again *yawn*

lmao katie you really dont like him xx


----------



## margie

Weird effects on Will-I-am's voice - and sorry but Cher is appalling


----------



## Steff

margie said:


> Weird effects on Will-I-am's voice - and sorry but Cher is appalling



lol would of been better if it was fergy and not him in my opinion x


----------



## katie

Cher really should have done some singing :/


----------



## Northerner

Cher and Will I am were rubbish.  I now don't really care who wins. Probably Rebecca.


----------



## squidge63

margie said:


> Weird effects on Will-I-am's voice - and sorry but Cher is appalling



I agree, wonder if they were using that autotune machine that they got told off for using at the first audition show..!!! 

Good god you could swing off those earrings!!! lol

I think Rebecca should win or One Direction maybe.


----------



## Steff

rhianna dont sing she whines grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## katie

davidschneider - Not sure they're strong enough on their own but they should put Rihanna, Christina, Robbie and Will.i.am thru as a group

lol!


----------



## aymes

Matt and One Direction are level pegging it for me tonight...really hope Cher goes tonight but think I'm going to be disappointed...


----------



## Steff

didnt realise all the celebs would be performin but guess they do nowt for nowt x


----------



## teapot8910

Haha Simon on his feet for Christina Aguilera doing burlesque style...

SHOCKED


----------



## Northerner

Never thought I'd say it, but I'm getting very bored of looking at half-naked women - why does every performance these days have to be like a soft-porn video? Or is it just my age and remembering the simpler times of Pan's People


----------



## katie

I really want to see her film, God I'm sad


----------



## Steff

other half aint gettin bored i tell you lol

will robbie perform then cause the rest of his group aint there and he aint solo nomore


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> other half aint gettin bored i tell you lol
> 
> will robbie perform then cause the rest of his group aint there and he aint solo nomore



He was on the Live Strictly earlier tonight, so which one is recorded?


----------



## aymes

Steffie said:


> other half aint gettin bored i tell you lol
> 
> will robbie perform then cause the rest of his group aint there and he aint solo nomore



Take That are on tomorrow night. They're also in Strictly again tomorrow but their Sunday show us filmed on Saturday.



Northerner said:


> He was on the Live Strictly earlier tonight, so which one is recorded?



I think Strictly have said in the past that their guests aren't always live. The studios aren't far apart though, he could have got from one to the other without too much bother if necessary.


----------



## Steff

ooooooh well doe to those through... 



best choice sorry cher see you sometime on cbbc


----------



## teapot8910

aymes said:


> Matt and One Direction are level pegging it for me tonight...really hope Cher goes tonight but think I'm going to be disappointed...



Ohhhh no you're not!


----------



## katie

I honestly think she would have stayed if she had sang a song tonight.


----------



## katie

will.i.am has pretty much said on Twitter that he is going to get Cher a career in music.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> will.i.am has pretty much said on Twitter that he is going to get Cher a career in music.



I guess he's interested in Cher and Cher-yl-like  (initiates coat retrieval...)


----------



## SacredHeart

I keep getting the image of Shuuuuur as one of those special shrink wrapped magic flannels. Just add water, and your mini towel turns into Cheryl Cole!


----------



## HelenP

Well, I missed everybody's first song (grrrrr, why can't people go out when they say they're going, and not 20 minutes later!!) turned TV on just in time to see a REALLY pi$$ed off Scott Mills being pushed and shoved and mauled and manhandled and getting angrier by the second, in Cher's hometown.  Lol, it really made me titter, bet he won't volunteer for THAT job again in a hurry!!

Anyway, back to XF.........

I thought ALL the duets were absolutely cringeworthy, all the finalists sounded out of tune and feeble-voiced (it's shameful, when you compare them to say, the American Idol finalists).  The only one who could hold their own with their famous partner was CHer!!  Never thought I'd say that, but she full on went for it and although she sounded pants, she gave it everything and didn't seem at all fazed by Will.I.Am.  

Robbie was right down there with the worst offkey singers of the evening, Christina Aguilera look flippin awful, and those big pants Rhianna wore for her solo spot were the most unflattering garment on the planet!!  From the neck up she looked gorgeous!!

Best singer of the night defo Christina Aguilera.  Everyone else, pretty cack!!

But yesssssssssssssss, I'll STILL be there sat in front of the blimmin' XFactor tomorrow night, like the dumb reality show junkie that I am !! 

xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx

katie said:


> lol surprisingly they didn't show us this bit:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WInDOT8JXGA
> 
> *cringe*



Yeah I know I should be in bed by now hehe however thought id have a peek at the x factor thread see what u guys thought tnite.... And katie, I had to laugh at the u tube vid 100% cringe worthy.... cheryl looks like chers mum dancing beside her stiff as a board hehe  kinda like draggin a granny on stage at a prodigy gig? pmsl


----------



## katie

xxlou_lxx said:


> Yeah I know I should be in bed by now hehe however thought id have a peek at the x factor thread see what u guys thought tnite.... And katie, I had to laugh at the u tube vid 100% cringe worthy.... cheryl looks like chers mum dancing beside her stiff as a board hehe  kinda like draggin a granny on stage at a prodigy gig? pmsl



I thought it was hilarious that she didn't seem to have any rhythm  She's used to being on stage so it can't have been shyness. I'm guessing she can only fake that she can dance by learning routines hehe.

I'm up even later


----------



## FM001

It was a good result yesterday that Cher finally got voted off.  The act I would love to see win is Rebbecca, she has a excellent voice( but does need some vocal coaching) but Matt has a karaoke voice and One Direction are simply not in the same league as Westlife, Boyzone and such- not one of the boys has a strong voice to take the lead vocals.

Despite who I would like to see win, my money would be on Matt!


----------



## mimms2

I think ONE DIRECTION have it made already so I dont want to see them win , but I love either MATT or REBECCA   , so dont mind who wins , anyway they all going to have good careers after this .


----------



## katie

I'm so tempted to vote for one direction 

For some reason I really dislike Matt.  I really don't think he's anything special at all and he bores me.  Rebecca's voice is awesome, but as someone else said, she needs some training. I hope she comes second and gets a career out of it. Basically Rebecca is my favourite out of what is left! but I hope she doesn't win so she doesn't have to cover cheesy songs


----------



## Northerner

Yeah, I reckon OD have probably overturned the odds. Matt was pretty awful last night I thought - bad throat I guess. Rebecca would be my preferred option, although she is still very shy and somewhat limited, and was overshadowed by egocentric aguilera. They've said all the way through what a great 'recording' voice she has, implying all the time that her performance skills aren't great so she doesn't grab the wider appeal that someone like Alex Burke and Leona did - both of those were very versatile. Although Rebecca is good, she's not developed as well as either of those two. 

Matt won't last, even if he wins. OD will need to do more than shuffle around on stage like lost puppies if they want a decent career beyond 18. Might end up more like One True Voice, except that management and promotion is probably slicker these days.


----------



## Steff

Well im voting tonight tee hee.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Can't beleive I am going to miss the X Factor final tonight as I am going  to a Christmas do (what a stupid night for a christmas do...........how sad am I).

Hope you all enjoy it and whoever you want to win wins.

I am not really bothered who wins out of the final 3........as long as its Matt


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Can't beleive I am going to miss the X Factor final tonight as I am going  to a Christmas do (what a stupid night for a christmas do...........how sad am I).
> 
> Hope you all enjoy it and whoever you want to win wins.
> 
> I am not really bothered who wins out of the final 3........as long as its Matt



Enjoy your evening Sheilagh - you won't miss much I'm sure!


----------



## katie

I wish the x-factor wasn't on so i could go to sleep


----------



## Steff

looking forward to hear all there winners song ,, at the moment my sick bucket is in over drive


----------



## katie

Why are they suddenly singing the group songs live? I wish they wouldn't 

Oh, because of Take that


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> I wish the x-factor wasn't on so i could go to sleep



haha same its one of those shows though aint it drives you in, you can slag it as much as u like but you always go back to it


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> looking forward to hear all there winners song ,, at the moment my sick bucket is in over drive



I'm hooked up to the main drain...!  Do you think they booked TT for XF just to show that Strictly wasn't really live?


----------



## aymes

I want Take That to win!


----------



## katie

Take that would be 100% cooler if they hadn't let Robbie back in.  Think I would have even bought their latest album.


----------



## bev

I think Rebecca should win.Bev


----------



## katie

Matt is such a hunchback.


----------



## aymes

Ok, prediction time, I reckon One Direction are going to win it...... (my choice would be Matt)


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Take that would be 100% cooler if they hadn't let Robbie back in.  Think I would have even bought their latest album.



I think it was a mistake too. I thought they were doing pretty good anyway on their comeback and actually enjoyed their concerts on TV. With Robbie back it seems very contrived with all the palliness.


----------



## HelenP

Ouch Ouch Ouch.  WHY am I watching this?

I'm almost embarrassed that these are the best three acts.............

xx


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> I think Rebecca should win.Bev



I think Rebecca should win, Matt might win, and OD will win...


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I think it was a mistake too. I thought they were doing pretty good anyway on their comeback and actually enjoyed their concerts on TV. With Robbie back it seems very contrived with all the palliness.



Yep!

And didn't Robbie totally snub them until he realised they were doing really well and he started to trail off? They should have snubbed him 

I think One Direction might win too.


----------



## Northerner

Actually, going on recent performances, Yeo Valley might take it!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I think Rebecca should win, Matt might win, and OD will win...



lol that's what I think.  But i'm pretty hopeful that Matt won't for some reason.


----------



## katie

LOL

davidschneider - #xfactor Now all the finalists get to sing John Cage's 4'33, though Matt's had to put it up an octave.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> LOL
> 
> davidschneider - #xfactor Now all the finalists get to sing John Cage's 4'33, though Matt's had to put it up an octave.



DS and Cheryl Kerl are my fave XF tweeters! Have found a new respect for DS through Twitter!


----------



## katie

Now he's singing a Katy Perry song haha oh dear.


----------



## Northerner

Matt sounds like me - not a good thing  And another lady song!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> DS and Cheryl Kerl are my fave XF tweeters! Have found a new respect for DS through Twitter!



yes, he does come out with some crackers  Unfortunately half the time I cant read Cheryl Kerl's tweets


----------



## Steff

so cheryl and danni have just swapped dresses from last night

love the song but the trousers are suspect


----------



## katie

I'm sorry but someone please bump Stacey off.


----------



## Steff

love what dermott said hope she sings better then she speaks..


----------



## HelenP

Stacey to win !! :-D

 xx


----------



## Northerner

Matt's definitely blurn it!


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> love what dermott said hope she sings better then she speaks..



She'd make a cracking newsreader


----------



## FM001

Good start to the show with the Take That boys!


----------



## twinnie

hi guys quick question before i go to work what is the winners song this year?


----------



## katie

What a tune, OD to win


----------



## FM001

twinnie said:


> hi guys quick question before i go to work what is the winners song this year?



Almost sure they all have different songs, so it will depend on the winner but other than that I have no idea.


----------



## katie

Ok seriously though... they sounded in tune and everything. If I was 12 I think I would totally vote for them. Also, I would think Liam is hot


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> What a tune, OD to win



Mmmmm...Natalia Imbruglia as a short-haired person...


----------



## HelenP

twinnie said:


> hi guys quick question before i go to work what is the winners song this year?



I heard this, but not sure if it's 100% true:

SPOILER ALERT











































Matt - Many of Horror by Biffy Clyro (love Biffy, love the song, hope he doesn't wreck it with silly falsetto!)

Cher - Impossible by Chantelle (horribly repetitive chorus!)

One Direction - Forever Young by JayZ and Mr. Hudson (another favourite of mine, hope it's not too 'boybanded up' !!)

Rebecca - Distant Dreamer by Duffy (a not very well known album track)

xx


----------



## twinnie

toby said:


> Almost sure they all have different songs, so it will depend on the winner but other than that I have no idea.



thanks  it was annoying me hubby got different channel on


----------



## twinnie

thanks helen


----------



## katie

katie said:


> Ok seriously though... they sounded in tune and everything. If I was 12 I think I would totally vote for them. Also, I would think Liam is hot



Oops I meant harry, eew not liam. keep getting them mixed up.



Northerner said:


> Mmmmm...Natalia Imbruglia as a short-haired person...



yes she is hot with short hair, has to be said  lol


----------



## katie

Those are the winner's songs?? WTH?? usually they just cover one and it's a really crappy unknown song!


----------



## Northerner

Oo! Rebecca had better be good with this!


----------



## katie

She's actually killing it!

(an i mean that in a positive-cheryl cole kind of way)

At least from what i can tell, the washing machine has started spinning and i can hardly hear


----------



## Carina1962

this song suits Rebecca's voice


----------



## Northerner

I think she will be launched as the Singing Statue


----------



## teapot8910

Northerner said:


> Oo! Rebecca had better be good with this!



She actually moved around a little bit


----------



## Dizzydi

Rebecca just rocked !


----------



## rossi_mac

cracking, although I was hoping to listen to some cheesy crimbo tunes as decorating the tree at the mo!

Also glad to hear they are all doing different winners song.

Rossi


----------



## Northerner

teapot8910 said:


> She actually moved around a little bit



Your eyesight is better than mine! Oh dear - Colleen or Stacey? Stacey or Colleen? Who's best? Only one way to find out!


----------



## HelenP

The judges are all deaf tonight!!

When they watch it back they'll cringe!!

Why can't these people sing in tune?? ?? ??

xx


----------



## teapot8910

Love that they keep going back to the studio & Dermys just laughing at em


----------



## Dizzydi

Fight ! Fight !


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> cracking, although I was hoping to listen to some cheesy crimbo tunes as decorating the tree at the mo!
> 
> Also glad to hear they are all doing different winners song.
> 
> Rossi



What in heaven's name are you wearing in that avatar Rossi?


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> The judges are all deaf tonight!!
> 
> When they watch it back they'll cringe!!
> 
> Why can't these people sing in tune?? ?? ??
> 
> xx



I think Rebecca was on point.

Also I thought OD sounded fine too.

They were all dire yesterday though.


----------



## teapot8910

Northerner said:


> Your eyesight is better than mine! Oh dear - Colleen or Stacey? Stacey or Colleen? Who's best? Only one way to find out!



There was a bit of hand on hip action....... 

Oh god missed matts first song, just seen the trousers!


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> Those are the winner's songs??



Not been on DS for a while to confirm (the fount of all knowledge, lol) but that's what I heard on the radio on Friday

xx


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> She's actually killing it!
> 
> (an i mean that in a positive-cheryl cole kind of way)
> 
> At least from what i can tell, the washing machine has started spinning and i can hardly hear



Actually, I thought she did pretty well on that and comes across the best on the 'review'


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> Not been on DS for a while to confirm (the fount of all knowledge, lol) but that's what I heard on the radio on Friday
> 
> xx



Awesome, hope it's true.  Usually the song is soo cringe-worthy I can't imagine why anyone would buy it.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Actually, I thought she did pretty well on that and comes across the best on the 'review'



Well then we agree.


----------



## katie

Why do we have to watch the freak show, it's cruel


----------



## Dizzydi

Why would u want to embarrass yourself *shake my head with bleeding ears*


----------



## Steff

after a shitty past hour thats really cheered me up loved seeing them back


----------



## HelenP

OMG why do we always have to listen to this?  Why do they think parading out the rejects is entertaining?  UGH UGH UGH

xx
(sorry, lol, I'm in a bad mood, my Chinese is late and I'm STARRRVING!!  )


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> OMG why do we always have to listen to this?  Why do they think parading out the rejects is entertaining?  UGH UGH UGH
> 
> xx
> (sorry, lol, I'm in a bad mood, my Chinese is late and I'm STARRRVING!!  )



naughty naughty gal you told me you were having waldorf salad


----------



## HelenP

Haha, Steff, our opinion on that couldn't be further apart!! (the rejects, not the food, lol)

xx


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Haha, Steff, our opinion on that couldn't be further apart!!
> 
> xx



well you aint just had a 18,4 hyper and been sat on the sofa in bits hun lol


----------



## HelenP

Steffie said:


> well you aint just had a 18,4 hyper and been sat on the sofa in bits hun lol



This is true............. 

xx


----------



## katie

Booooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Steff

bye bye rebecca then


----------



## Steff

Oh Myyyyy Goooooooooooooooooooooddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Northerner

Shocker!!!!!


----------



## Carina1962

I'm Shocked !


----------



## katie

I'm in shock


----------



## Dizzydi

Must say no surprises there........


----------



## Steff

1 MIN OF SHOCKDOM ME THINKS thats a hugeee shock


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> Must say no surprises there........



Only you then Di!


----------



## teapot8910

Oooooo Cheryl vs Danni!!!


----------



## Steff

teapot8910 said:


> Oooooo Cheryl vs Danni!!!



hope its cherly, she will be first judge to win 3 yr is row x


----------



## Dizzydi

Got to admit me & hubby picked them 2 quite early on.

But..... I wanted od as I thought it was time a group won.

So who's gonna be the winner ?


----------



## teapot8910

Steffie said:


> hope its cherly, she will be first judge to win 3 yr is row x



I'd say Cheryl too but she inflicted the Waissel on us so I'm sticking with Danni


----------



## Steff

Di i say Rebecca x


----------



## Northerner

Matt hasn't been able to sing for at least two weeks. Feel sorry for him, but surely it will affect his chances? Or are all the painters and decorators worried he will steal their trade if he's second so they will vote him through?

Is this the song he wants to release? Snoooooooooooozzzzzzzeeeee !


----------



## Dizzydi

With u steffie on Rebecca.

Matt is currently not doing anything for me


----------



## katie

God matt sucks.

If he wins I predict he will do about as well as Joe


----------



## Steff

i like the line ill take a bruise cause  your worth it, advocating violence tut tut


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> God matt sucks.
> 
> If he wins I predict he will do about as well as Joe



Rubbish Cheryl! And Simon! I think I'd rather buy the silent record!


----------



## HelenP

Horrible.

xx


----------



## katie

Hmm Helena Bonham Carter says she's voting for him.  Hope she was just being polite, I really respect her


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Horrible.
> 
> xx



chinese no good hun ?


----------



## Northerner

Best moment of the night so far for me was Emma Watson at the HP premiere! Not expecting to top that at this rate!


----------



## Northerner

O lawdy, Stacey again!


----------



## katie

Problem is I hate Duffy so much I'd hate to see this song back in the charts


----------



## Steff

pmsl Katie.... better then matt though


----------



## katie

haha

davidschneider 

Is that Lady Gaga's meat dress Rebecca's wearing? #xfactor


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> pmsl Katie.... better then matt though



Good point.


----------



## Dizzydi

& I thought Matt was bad....

I'm of to make some oatie thins


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> & I thought Matt was bad....
> 
> I'm of to make some oatie thins



oh di i had a mni mars bar waiting here for you


----------



## teapot8910

Don't think either will be number 1, surfin bird has gone from 39 to 7 this afternoon on iTunes charts!!


----------



## Dizzydi

Give it to me now... please.

Be back soon x


----------



## Carina1962

it's getting to become an anti-climax - i can feel it


----------



## Steff

carina62 said:


> it's getting to become an anti-climax - i can feel it



i know and still half hour to go


----------



## Steff

her freind there looked more like her sister


----------



## rachelha

Hello all, not overly impressed with either winners song.  Starting to hope surfing bird is number one.

Have you heard about the word?
B b b bird bird bird, bird is the word


----------



## katie

I love how skanky Christina is.  Money can't buy you taste


----------



## Steff

rachelha said:


> Hello all, not overly impressed with either winners song.  Starting to hope surfing bird is number one.
> 
> Have you heard about the word?
> B b b bird bird bird, bird is the word



me to if i had a gun to my head id have to say rebeccas was better x


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> her freind there looked more like her sister



I know! Saw her yesterday and thought they were twins  It looks like her friend has modelled herself on Rebecca lol. (nowhere near as pretty though)


----------



## Steff

hmm one surprise still to come, hmm maybe last years winner coming back? or all of the contestans that went out in previous weeks come back and sing?


----------



## katie

everyone on twitter is saying vote matt  so i voted rebecca (using my dad's phone of course, not spending my money on that rubbish )


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> everyone on twitter is saying vote matt  so i voted rebecca (using my dad's phone of course, not spending my money on that rubbish )



rofl like your style i used mobi twice for rebecca


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> hmm one surprise still to come, hmm maybe last years winner coming back? or all of the contestans that went out in previous weeks come back and sing?



maybe katie's coming back, they have to all sing one more song, then we vote all over again  They couldn't let Katie go that 'easily' could they?!


----------



## xxlou_lxx

Have you heard?


----------



## Steff

ohhh god wow thought they had been on, not much of a surpirse


----------



## HelenP

I can't BELIEVE how much they're dragging this sorry-assed show out!!

I wasn't mad about Matt or Rebecca before, and don't like either of their voices, but with the performances they've given this weekend, I've grown to DETEST them both!!  Rebecca's 'winning' song performance was at least in tune, Matt totally trashed Biffy's song. 

Usually I sit on here with my back to the TV, so mostly just listen to what's goign on, but while I was eating my (YUMMY, actually, Steff  ) tea, I was watching, and saw Louis' hair for the first time.  OMG!!  He's been hitting the Grecian 2000 and THEN some, hasn't he??  It's laughable!!

xx


----------



## HelenP

Oh God, Robbie must be embarrassed - Gary always comes on after him and shows him how it SHOULD be done!!

Go Gary!!

xx


----------



## Carina1962

Steffie said:


> i know and still half hour to go



is it me or do TT look like a bunch of grandads? lol and i don't know what's happened to Mark Owen, i used to think he was the best looking out the group in his younger days


----------



## Steff

HelenP said:


> Oh God, Robbie must be embarrassed - Gary always comes on after him and shows him how it SHOULD be done!!
> 
> Go Gary!!
> 
> xx



pmsl yes he sure does, robbie thinks he is so much better then all of them grrr, sometimes robbie i hate the fact i fancy the arse off you


----------



## katie

Controversial Gary? You just had to put Take That on the fence


----------



## xxlou_lxx

HelenP said:


> Oh God, Robbie must be embarrassed - Gary always comes on after him and shows him how it SHOULD be done!!
> 
> Go Gary!!
> 
> xx



lol I just finished saying that to my OH also said that they prob regret lettin him back now looks likes bn on drugs hehe


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Oh God, Robbie must be embarrassed - Gary always comes on after him and shows him how it SHOULD be done!!
> 
> Go Gary!!
> 
> xx



Payback for when Robbie was the cool one and Gary was the fat one who was ridiculed but actually was the reason for their success with the songs. I've got a lot of admiration for Gary. Having said all that, Robbie was younger than OD wasn't he, when he started?


----------



## Steff

hope everyones still awake !


----------



## Northerner

carina62 said:


> is it me or do TT look like a bunch of grandads? lol and i don't know what's happened to Mark Owen, i used to think he was the best looking out the group in his younger days



My favourite was always Lulu


----------



## HelenP

carina62 said:


> is it me or do TT look like a bunch of grandads? lol and i don't know what's happened to Mark Owen, i used to think he was the best looking out the group in his younger days



Well, I'm a grandma, so it seems perfectly fitting that I wouldn't mind duetting with Gary, if you know what I mean, lol. 

I always used to think Mark was gay, lol.  how wrong can you be!!

xx


----------



## Carina1962

Northerner said:


> My favourite was always Lulu



Lol i think Lulu is definately better looking than the lot of them put together


----------



## Steff

well the essex factor got him through


----------



## Northerner

Anti climax par excellence!


----------



## Dizzydi

Well done to Matt.

Shame for Rebecca


----------



## Steff

i want my money back i voted in good faith


----------



## katie

One thing I'm glad of is that Dannii has won for once


----------



## Steff

Lynda it would be great if you came in hun seems a shame you started the thread and then went lol x xxx


----------



## Carina1962

oh well it's over and i suppose glad Matt won as the fans are rooting for him in Colchester and i know colchester very well but not keen on his winner's single i must say, his voice is still not 100% recovered from his sore throat


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> One thing I'm glad of is that Dannii has won for once



Yeah, but shame she grew her hair for this series


----------



## katie

I think this was the worse X-Factor so far.  Although Joe had no hope of a music career, at least he really could sing


----------



## aymes

Well, I'll buck the trend in here then but I'm loving Take That, Robbie and all, and really pleased Matt (and Dannii) won!!


----------



## katie

thisisdavid - I'd prefer it if Dannii got to sing now #XFactor

haha, me too!


----------



## Carina1962

carina62 said:


> it's getting to become an anti-climax - i can feel it



I still stand by this


----------



## xxlou_lxx

katie said:


> I think this was the worse X-Factor so far.  Although Joe had no hope of a music career, at least he really could sing



Did leon jackson not win one year?pmsl 

I quite liked matt singing goodbye yellow brick road, plus he does have a sore throat so hopefully he will have more of a chance than joe lol


----------



## Steff

well thats it now what will we do on saturday and sunday night now alan lol x

guess it piers and elton john now for me then


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> I think this was the worse X-Factor so far.



AYYYYmen to that.

Hope next year's is better, I've been quite put out that this year's was so cack.

xx


----------



## Northerner

David Schneider:



> Clever Simon Cowell. He's outflanked us by choosing a song that's duller than John Cage's 4'33 #xfactor



I think he got that right!


----------



## katie

xxlou_lxx said:


> Did leon jackson not win one year?pmsl
> 
> I quite liked matt singing goodbye yellow brick road, plus he does have a sore throat so hopefully he will have more of a chance than joe lol



yes he did, and i think even he could sing better  have to admit he was even less appealing though.


----------



## Northerner

Dirty Dancing on 5 now!


----------



## HelenP

Oh and one last thing, Biffy Clyro must be regretting allowing Matt to cover their song (other than the ??s they'll make off the back of it, lol) cos his version is so awful.

So, it's "everybody's heard, about the bird......" ftw then.  Off to download....... 

xx


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Dirty Dancing on 5 now!



Thanks northe.  I don't think ive ever seen the whoooole film.  Seen most of it, but only a couple of years ago - how behind am i?


----------



## katie

omg, amazon.co.uk has gone down... i'm actually quite worried about that! plan to do all my xmas shopping on there


----------



## katie

Anyone see #pussy[cat]gate on twitter? Hilarious! Surely Harry is too young to say such thing, tut


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> omg, amazon.co.uk has gone down... i'm actually quite worried about that! plan to do all my xmas shopping on there



dont say that im about to to on there looking for oil paints


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> dont say that im about to to on there looking for oil paints



It's back up now, phew. I'm a bit worried about the next few days. Stay away hackers!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> What in heaven's name are you wearing in that avatar Rossi?



Tam O'Shanter Hat, with ginger hair. Worn whilst running London in '02, it got hot under there!!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Tam O'Shanter Hat, with ginger hair. Worn whilst running London in '02, it got hot under there!!



So why are these Scots always bleating about the cold, with headgear that keeps you that toasty?  Oops! Did I say that out loud  

Have you got back out on the roads yet?


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> So why are these Scots always bleating about the cold, with headgear that keeps you that toasty?  Oops! Did I say that out loud
> 
> Have you got back out on the roads yet?



nearly!!! The 4 mile walk to work in the snow made me think about it again.

I've got too much of a lazy bloke gene in me!!

When I was training for marathons and half's I used to do 10K races at the weekend and loved them great day out etc. I think I should sign up for a race in say Feb time and train for it otherwise I may end up seriously unfit!

Hows your leg(s) you eating tarmac much?

Hmmm is this x factor related?? I think most of my replies are off subject even within the thread, must try harder!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Northerner

XFactor's finished Rossi, so this thread is now free  Been a bit under the weather lately, but hope to get back running tomorrow if weather obeys (non-slippery!). You should look out for Park Runs in your area to get you motivated - 

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=8800

I'm looking to run a Spring half, April maybe.


----------



## Steff

katie said:


> It's back up now, phew. I'm a bit worried about the next few days. Stay away hackers!



thank god the oil paints will be saved


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> thank god the oil paints will be saved



See Rossi, we're talking about oil paints on amazon now!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> XFactor's finished Rossi, so this thread is now free  Been a bit under the weather lately, but hope to get back running tomorrow if weather obeys (non-slippery!). You should look out for Park Runs in your area to get you motivated -
> 
> http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=8800
> 
> I'm looking to run a Spring half, April maybe.



The Norwich half has been rearranged for March now (having been cancelled for snow), they're reopening for new entries until they reach the limit. Bit of a distance to travel but it's a good route!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> The Norwich half has been rearranged for March now (having been cancelled for snow), they're reopening for new entries until they reach the limit. Bit of a distance to travel but it's a good route!



Ooh! Tempted! We could run it together!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Tempted! We could run it together!



Reckon you could run it twice in the time it'll take me! Bit concerned about having to keep up my training through the winter, the roads round me get so icey, may have to join the gym as a back up!


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> Reckon you could run it twice in the time it'll take me! Bit concerned about having to keep up my training through the winter, the roads round me get so icey, may have to join the gym as a back up!



Nonsense! You're half my age and I have a broken leg! OK, had 

On a slightly XF note, I found out today that Konnie Huq is married to Charlie Brooker! Respect! To both of them!


----------



## katie

Northe, are there any planned for Southampton? Not sure I completely understand the website D) but doesn't look like there are any nearer me. I really want to do some running next year.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> Northe, are there any planned for Southampton? Not sure I completely understand the website D) but doesn't look like there are any nearer me. I really want to do some running next year.



I think Eastleigh is the closest currently which is a bit of a journey still. Must investigate further - they could definitely do one round Southampton Common or the city parks!


----------



## rossi_mac

morning don't know where I got to last night anyway...

Norwich half in March now that is seriously tempting Aymes!!

The park run looks okay although Katie you're right there aren't many really, also the one nearest me appears to run every sunday! So very easy for my mindset to say nah I'll go next week, I want a 5K,10K, or 1/2M in a town or somewhere run by a runing club so it is a set date (weather permitting)

how about lining up a norwich meet with the run??

Brighton half was always a nice one to do, along the sea was a bit windy if I remember rightly!

Back to work now


----------



## margie

I missed about half the show last night - out at a meeting. I came back just as One Direction was eliminated. 

I saw part of the Xtra Factor - seems that both Simon and Nicole ( Pussy Cat Dolls) had Gamu down as the winner .......

Also Matt had topped the votes every week but week one. In the week Cheryl didn't vote deadlock would have seen Katie eliminated and last week if there had been no vote Cher would have been out......

Rebecca was very gracious in defeat - she comes across as really really shy.


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> morning don't know where I got to last night anyway...
> 
> Norwich half in March now that is seriously tempting Aymes!!
> 
> The park run looks okay although Katie you're right there aren't many really, also the one nearest me appears to run every sunday! So very easy for my mindset to say nah I'll go next week, I want a 5K,10K, or 1/2M in a town or somewhere run by a runing club so it is a set date (weather permitting)
> 
> how about lining up a norwich meet with the run??
> 
> Brighton half was always a nice one to do, along the sea was a bit windy if I remember rightly!
> 
> Back to work now



Loving the idea, you should all come to Norwich, we'd definitely deserve profiteroles after the half! Details are here http://www.cityofnorwichhalfmarathon.com/ Runners World was meant to open for new entries at the weekend but it went wrong so I assume it'll open sometime in the next couple of days.


----------



## katie

Genius idea... forum run!   Although a half is  a bit much, ive never even ran 10k  Better start training.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Genius idea... forum run!   Although a half is  a bit much, ive never even ran 10k  Better start training.



place a pint at every mile and it'll seem a doddle!

You ever heard/done of a 24?
Run 24 miles and drink 24 pints any order you want in 24 hours, not advising bad behaviour here guys honest!


----------



## Northerner

Gamu is being deported:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tor-singer-family-WILL-deported-Zimbabwe.html


----------



## katie

Poor old Gamu, hope she is ok when she gets back. It's a shame many people can come over here, but some can't get any luck.

In other news though... I want to do a forum run!!


----------

